# Vi aggiorno II - Psicoterapia



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Avrei voluto evitare di aprire una nuova discussione, ma in quella precedente sono spuntati fuori dei conflitti che non riesco a seguire, qui da poco.
Resta però una parte che apprezzo molto (Sole, Diletta e altri), anche se non saprei come intervenire se non approvando.


Per chi non mi ha mai letto:
.http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17605-nuova-arrivata-non-so-piu-cosa-voglio
.http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17613-vi-aggiorno-e-andata-male-malissimo


     E' cominciato il percorso terapeutico del mio forse-compagno. 
Dopo un primo incontro di presentazione, oggi si è conclusa anche la seconda seduta.
A quanto pare è uscito dallo studio molto scosso, piangendo...
Lo psicologo ha detto che la situazione non è delle migliori, soprattutto se è arrivato a questo punto in due mesi, e prevede parecchie sedute. 
Naturalmente massimo riserbo su cosa hanno già parlato, come, ecc.


Al telefono suo padre mi ha chiesto se davvero si comportava normalmente prima della scoperta. Ancora.
Si, solo un po' di ansia, quella che lo ha tradito...di nuovo tutta la storia.
Più che per informarmi sembra che mi abbia chiamata per sgridarmi e sfogarsi. 


Comunque...ho provato ad informarmi riguardo alle terapie, ma ho trovato solo un po' di cose vaghe e non conosco persone con esperienze simili alle spalle.

Cosa devo aspettarmi? Come ne uscirà? Le solite domande.

C'è gente che parla di "stravolgimenti nel proprio modo di vivere", altri che notano "effetti minimi ma pur semprepositivi" e c'è persino chi è "sprofondato del tutto nella disperazione".

Leggo che la terapia tradizionale può durare anche anni,"dipende dalla complessità del problema, dalle aspirazionidel paziente e dalla teoria di riferimento dello psicoterapeuta".

L'utilizzo di farmaci durante la terapia può "modificare l'intensità delle emozioni e addirittura l'orientamento generale del pensiero, ma ogni caso gli effetti collaterali sono reversibili" (sempre?).

Io mi sono fatta da parte, dal giorno del crollo non l'ho più sentito. 
Solo un paio di telefonate con sua madre, anche lei provata. 
A volte mi convinco che finiremo per chiarirci come conoscenti fra chissà quanto tempo invece che come membri di una coppia a pezzi.


E' dura...le giornate passate senza pensare a lui sono trascorse tranquillamente. Lavoro, uscite, relax.
Ma è bastato un po' di attrito con il suo mondo per farmi infuriare. Ho perso due ore di lavoro a casa per andare a correre fino allo sfinimento. 
Per ora è questa la mia unica valvola di sfogo: faticare. 
Mettere su le scarpe da running o prendere la bici. Frustrante.


Cosa sto facendo?
Sono parte di una cosa che sono solo io a tenere in vita? 
Continuando a pensare a questa situazione, mi sembra sempre più chiaro che ormai sia finita.
Ma non ne ho la certezza. Purtroppo non è facile svuotarsi di tutti quei sentimenti che ancora provo per lui. 
Se non definisco in fretta e definitivamente la mia posizione in questa vicenda, rischio di esplodere.
Perchè illudersi che io stia bene aiuta fino ad un certo punto, ma basta davvero poco per riaprire la ferita. 

Devo ficcarmi in testa che la persona che conoscevo prima non c'è più. 
Alla fine del suo percorso potrebbe trovare la pace separandosi da me e negandomi il confronto che desidero.
Se anche non succedesse non lo guarderei più come prima e non avrebbe più la mia fiducia per molto tempo.

E con oggi ho cancellato tutta una settimana passata a prendermi cura di me stessa. Di nuovo pensieri in nero. Mi sembra di essere tornata alle domande che mi/vi facevo all'inizio...
*
Edit. 
*Dei forumisti mi hanno fatto notare che mancano delle cose per capire cosa voglio dire.
Non intendo attendere in eterno, domani o nei prossimi giorni voglio un incontro con i suoi per parlare della terapia e sentire lui per capire se mi vuole escludere da questa cosa. Perchè non l'ho abbandonato, mi hanno chiesto di stargli lontano, ma ora è troppo, voglio ristabilire una comunicazione diretta con lui.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Avrei voluto evitare di aprire una nuova discussione, ma in quella precedente sono spuntati fuori dei conflitti che non riesco a seguire, qui da poco.
> Resta però una parte che apprezzo molto (Sole, Diletta e altri), anche se non saprei come intervenire se non approvando.
> 
> 
> ...



sai qual'è la cosa che mi fa strano in tutta questa vicenda?
Che il dopo non è da coppia.
Anni che vivete insieme eppure quella non è casa vostra.
Lui è semplicemente andato. A stare con sua madre. La sua vera casa?
Era un ospite?

Mille io non capisco davvero il dopo.
Sembrate due fidanzati non due che sono stati conviventi...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

basta Millepensieri!!!

Adesso devi fare qualcosa e devi agire in fretta!!!! Allora  il tuo compagno non deve fare una terapia normale, non ne uscirà se non dopo anni e perdita di tempo tua e sua, poni l'idea di fare una terapia breve strategica, cerca su internet cosa è e dovrebbe fare al caso suo.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sai qual'è la cosa che mi fa strano in tutta questa vicenda?
> Che il dopo non è da coppia.
> Anni che vivete insieme eppure quella non è casa vostra.
> Lui è semplicemente andato. A stare con sua madre. La sua vera casa?
> ...



Hai ragione, non è da coppia.
L'ho allontanato momentaneamente sperando che servisse ad entrambi.
Ho provato ad affrontare con lui la cosa e si è rinchiuso in se stesso fino a diventare una larva.
Ora non è in grado di tornare. Questa è anche casa sua. Ogni volta che guardo da qualche parte vedo cose sue e  ricordo momenti insieme. Lo vorrei qui. Non è uno di passaggio!
Ma se non riesce nemmeno a parlarmi e a sostenere la mia presenza come faccio a stargli vicino?
So che è assurdo che due conviventi non stiano nello stesso posto! 
Sono passata dallo stare con lui a ricevere notizie con il contagocce! E' orribile fare da spettatrice! Sto aspettando che qualcuno mi dica "potete rivedervi"!

*EDIT. 
*Vorrei almeno un qualche tipo di contatto diretto con lui, non so se è davvero una sua scelta quella di non sentirmi più, voglio vederlo o sentirlo, affrontare i suoi e parlare anche della terapia, come ho detto agli altri forumisti successivamente. 
Non mi rassegno ad aspettarlo in eterno così.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

E invece per me lui deve vivere li con te...stare male forse, ma mettersi davanti alla realtà, perchè dove sta c'è solo la depressione e non è certo che se ne esca fuori indenni (se se ne esce fuori).
Millepensieri, inizio a pensare che llui sia finito in una situazione più grande di quella che poteva reggere, ho paura che il tuo compagno ti abbia tradito perchè è un debole, ma anche se è tale lo ami, ma oggettivamente è un debole.
Se si usano tropppe premure con lui ora sarà solo peggio, pensaci suvvia.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non è da coppia.
> L'ho allontanato momentaneamente sperando che servisse ad entrambi.
> Ho provato ad affrontare con lui la cosa e si è rinchiuso in se stesso fino a diventare una larva.
> Ora non è in grado di tornare. Questa è anche casa sua. Ogni volta che guardo da qualche parte vedo cose sue e  ricordo momenti insieme. Lo vorrei qui. Non è uno di passaggio!
> ...


tra un paio d'anni?
è anomalo che lui non ti cerchi anche solo per telefono.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tra un paio d'anni?
> è anomalo che lui non ti cerchi anche solo per telefono.


prima del crollo ci siamo sentiti...ora non più...una settimana di silenzio


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> prima del crollo ci siamo sentiti...ora non più...una settimana di silenzio


e intendi aspettare?
perdona, il crollo gli impedisce di prendere il telefono, mandare un sms, un qualsiasi segnale di vita?


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E invece per me lui deve vivere li con te...stare male forse, ma mettersi davanti alla realtà, perchè dove sta c'è solo la depressione e non è certo che se ne esca fuori indenni (se se ne esce fuori).
> Millepensieri, inizio a pensare che llui sia finito in una situazione più grande di quella che poteva reggere, ho paura che il tuo compagno ti abbia tradito perchè è un debole, ma anche se è tale lo ami, ma oggettivamente è un debole.
> Se si usano tropppe premure con lui ora sarà solo peggio, pensaci suvvia.


Ti do ragione anche sul tipo di terapia, quella breve mi ha convinta di più.
Infatti VOGLIO vedere i suoi (e lui se possibile) per capire perchè quello psicologo e perchè quella terapia, preferisco tenermelo vicino e stare male con lui piuttosto che scontrarmi con il muro di cortesia dei suoi genitori.
Eravamo una coppia, non so se lo saremo ancora, ma non poterlo seguire in nessun modo se non da lontano mi sembra ridicolo.

Il problema è nato mentre stavamo insieme e in qualche modo voglio arrivare ad una soluzione con lui, ma non come spettatrice.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e intendi aspettare?
> perdona, il crollo gli impedisce di prendere il telefono, mandare un sms, un qualsiasi segnale di vita?


no, voglio vedere i suoi e lui nei prossimi giorni, se non domani.
ho rispettato il suo silenzio, ma c'è troppa incertezza ora.
voglio chiarezza sulla scelta della terapia e voglio poterlo seguire da vicino. credo di aver aspettato abbastanza.
vederlo magari più avanti, ma avere contatti diretti si.


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

sotto un certo punto di vista invidio il tuo compagno ad avere di fianco una persona come te. Se è intelligente, capisce quando ci tieni... altrimenti lascia la palla ai genitori...


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> no, voglio vedere i suoi e lui nei prossimi giorni, se non domani.
> ho rispettato il suo silenzio, ma c'è troppa incertezza ora.
> voglio chiarezza sulla scelta della terapia e voglio poterlo seguire da vicino. credo di aver aspettato abbastanza.



fai bene. soprattutto ad indagare sulla terapia e sulla durata della stessa....non vorrei prevalesse l'equazione : 
*+ sedute = + guadagno *e di conseguenza nessun interesse a farlo guarire in fretta... malpensante direte voi?   bè a pensar male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si indovina


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> sotto un certo punto di vista invidio il tuo compagno ad avere di fianco una persona come te. Se è intelligente, capisce quando ci tieni... altrimenti lascia la palla ai genitori...


non vorrei però che fosse lui a lasciar la palla ad altri quando non riesce a sostenerla...


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fai bene. soprattutto ad indagare sulla terapia e sulla durata della stessa....non vorrei prevalesse l'equazione :
> *+ sedute = + guadagno *e di conseguenza nessun interesse a farlo guarire in fretta... malpensante direte voi?   bè a pensar male si fa peccato ma spesso ci si indovina



io più che altro ho pensato ad un ragionamento "anni di sedute = salute garantita" 
come ha detto Daniele ci sono terapie brevi strategiche per casi come questi, ma a quanto pare i suoi (e lui?) hanno optato per altro. a me non sta bene. e dirlo al telefono non mi basta. se non agisco subito è la fine.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> io più che altro ho pensato ad un ragionamento "anni di sedute = salute garantita"
> come ha detto Daniele ci sono terapie brevi strategiche per casi come questi, ma a quanto pare i suoi (e lui?) hanno optato per altro. a me non sta bene. e dirlo al telefono non mi basta. se non agisco subito è la fine.


sono daccordo..agisci in fretta :up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Certo che, poche volte rimango spiazzato, e questa è una di quelle, una di quelle dove rispondere per poter aiutare, magari anche scherzando mi risulta davvero difficile. 

E' una maniera per dirti che, ti dono un sorriso e magari un abbraccio via etere. Se questo può servire ad aiutarti.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che, poche volte rimango spiazzato, e questa è una di quelle, una di quelle dove rispondere per poter aiutare, magari anche scherzando mi risulta davvero difficile.
> 
> E' una maniera per dirti che, *ti dono un sorriso e magari un abbraccio via etere*. Se questo può servire ad aiutarti.


Non con quell'avatar per favore .
Ma apprezzo, grazie.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non è da coppia.
> L'ho allontanato momentaneamente sperando che servisse ad entrambi.
> Ho provato ad affrontare con lui la cosa e si è rinchiuso in se stesso fino a diventare una larva.
> Ora non è in grado di tornare. Questa è anche casa sua. Ogni volta che guardo da qualche parte vedo cose sue e  ricordo momenti insieme. Lo vorrei qui. Non è uno di passaggio!
> ...



Tu l'hai allontanato...per quanto non vi siete sentiti?


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e intendi aspettare?
> perdona, il crollo gli impedisce di prendere il telefono, mandare un sms, un qualsiasi segnale di vita?


però ricordati che è lui che si vergogna come un ladro per avere tradito e magari nella sua testa chissà cos'ha.
Oh, questo è dallo psichiatra.
E sta come i pazzi.
Non mi stupisco che non abbia la forza di mandare nemmeno un sms


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> no, voglio vedere i suoi e lui nei prossimi giorni, se non domani.
> ho rispettato il suo silenzio, ma c'è troppa incertezza ora.
> voglio chiarezza sulla scelta della terapia e voglio poterlo seguire da vicino. credo di aver aspettato abbastanza.
> vederlo magari più avanti, ma avere contatti diretti si.


cazzo mille!

E' questo che volevo sentirti dire.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però ricordati che è lui che si vergogna come un ladro per avere tradito e magari nella sua testa chissà cos'ha.
> Oh, questo è dallo psichiatra.
> E sta come i pazzi.
> Non mi stupisco che non abbia la forza di mandare nemmeno un sms


sì, però ricorda anche tu che l'eccesso di comprensione può diventare un'arma piuttosto pericolosa...


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu l'hai allontanato...per quanto non vi siete sentiti?


Un mese e mezzo senza vederci in estate, 2-3 telefonate alla settimana più o meno scarne e sms sparsi.
Silenzio totale tra di noi in questi ultimi giorni, comunicazioni solo attraverso i genitori per rispettare alla lettera il consiglio del medico.
Solo che ora è troppo.



Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo mille!
> 
> E' questo che volevo sentirti dire.


Grazie, davvero.
Oggi ho toccato nuovamente il fondo, ma almeno sono risalita tirando fuori le palle.


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un mese e mezzo senza vederci in estate, 2-3 telefonate alla settimana più o meno scarne e sms sparsi.
> Silenzio totale tra di noi in questi ultimi giorni, comunicazioni solo attraverso i genitori per rispettare alla lettera il consiglio del medico.
> Solo che ora è troppo.
> 
> ...


Non ce la può fare.     Non adesso almeno.    Capisco la tua ansia di un contatto,ma parti dal presupposto che lui non ce la può fare adesso

Già un confronto coi genitori lo vedo meglio.


----------



## Sabina_ (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Avrei voluto evitare di aprire una nuova discussione, ma in quella precedente sono spuntati fuori dei conflitti che non riesco a seguire, qui da poco.
> Resta però una parte che apprezzo molto (Sole, Diletta e altri), anche se non saprei come intervenire se non approvando.
> 
> 
> ...


Se vuoi fare due parole su psicoterapia e farmaci ti posso aiutare a chiarire le idee. Pero' non qui, preferisco in privato. Se ti fa piacere chiedi al Conte la mia email.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Silenzio totale tra di noi in questi ultimi giorni, comunicazioni solo attraverso i genitori per rispettare alla lettera il consiglio del medico.


sarà... ma a te sembrano normali il suo silenzio e questa cortina di protezione?
ha avuto un attacco di panico, non mi pare sia in stato catatonico....


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ce la può fare.     Non adesso almeno.    Capisco la tua ansia di un contatto,ma parti dal presupposto che lui non ce la può fare adesso
> 
> Già un confronto coi genitori lo vedo meglio.


Si, di sicuro ci sarà una discussione con loro. 
Con lui spero di recuperare almeno un canale diretto, non dico di vederci, sarebbe esagerato forse.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarà... ma a te sembrano normali il suo silenzio e questa cortina di protezione?
> ha avuto un attacco di panico, non mi pare sia in stato catatonico....


Probabilmente non hai seguito la vicenda dall'inizio, non c'e problema. 
E' cambiato completamente, prima dell'attacco si è chiuso a riccio e non è più uscito dalla casa dei suoi.
E' passato dall'essere attivo e solare a non dire una parola e a lasciarsi andare completamente.
Era un'altra persona.




-Grazie mille Sabina, ti contatterò appena avrò notizie dal conte


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Millepensieri, allora adesso ti do un paio di consigli pratici:



Non sempre la terapia tradizionale vuol dire più salute, la terapia breve strategica evita un incancrenirsi di una situazione che va tenuta sotto controllo in fretta, quindi è in assoluto la più adatta al tuo compagno.
Lui è il tuo compagno, riprenditelo in casa tirandolo anche per le orecchie e urla se necessario ai suoi genitori che sei tu la parte lesa e che avevi bisogno di startene da sola per recuperarti e che lui deve essere "uomo" per poter almeno starti accanto, e che cazzo.
Gli viene un altro attacco di panico? Un bel tavor e via.

Se aspetti perderai la possibilità seppur minima di recuperare ed io vedo un uomo così pentito che ci sta male da quello che ha fatto, è un coglioncello suvvia, adesso sa il metro di se stesso e forse è un bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Probabilmente non hai seguito la vicenda dall'inizio, non c'e problema.
> E' cambiato completamente, prima dell'attacco si è chiuso a riccio e non è più uscito dalla casa dei suoi.
> E' passato dall'essere attivo e solare a non dire una parola e a lasciarsi andare completamente.
> Era un'altra persona.


l'ho seguita anche se non posso ricordare tutto.

nel vecchio thread "il crollo" è stato il momento in cui vi siete rivisti e ha avuto l'attacco di panico, ed è dal crollo, hai detto qui, che non vi sentite.
cambiato, spento, depresso... scusami ma a me comunque non torna questo muro di protezione che ti estromette.
sarà un mio limite.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sì, però ricorda anche tu che l'eccesso di comprensione può diventare un'arma piuttosto pericolosa...


certo, ma infatti cerco di capire modi e tempistiche...


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> io più che altro ho pensato ad un ragionamento "anni di sedute = salute garantita"
> come ha detto Daniele ci sono terapie brevi strategiche per casi come questi, ma a quanto pare i suoi (e lui?) hanno optato per altro. a me non sta bene. e dirlo al telefono non mi basta. se non agisco subito è la fine.



Sono d'accordo con Daniele, non è affatto scontato che una terapia lunga porti salute garantita.
Dici che i suoi, e forse lui, hanno optato per questo, ma tu non conti nulla allora??
Eravate conviventi...ma scherziamo davvero?

Capisci che se non agisci subito sarà la fine, la crisi che è scoppiata è di coppia e riguarda quindi VOI.
Che c'entrano i suoi? Mi fa incazzare sta cosa...
Vai al più presto da lui per parlare con lui, ma solo con lui perché lui non dovrebbe affatto stare lì, ma nella vostra casa.
Tu hai tutti i diritti di questo mondo di sapere come stanno le cose, altro che saperle col contagocce, ma è roba da matti!
Occhio anche allo psicologo e ai suoi consigli del menga (scusa, ma a me non convincono tanto, e quando una cosa non mi convince vado a fondo della questione).
Ergo: andrei a parlare anche con lui.
Ciao Mille


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Millepensieri, allora adesso ti do un paio di consigli pratici:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo Dan! :up:


io lo dico sempre che sei un grande!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

se tuo marito ha pianto, non è tutto perso. per me, gli hanno svelato il piccolo segreto che avevo accennato, e il vaso si è rotto.

se si ostina a vederti (a più mandate), forse è meglio che lasci perdere per sempre, ma non senza esserti spiegato con lui. è importante che lui sappia cosa pensi di lui anche se gli viene un altro attacco di panico. non ti devi far condizionare dal suo stato di salute per quanto riguarda la vostra vita di coppia!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Millepensieri, allora adesso ti do un paio di consigli pratici:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:

mi hai tolto le parole di bocca!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Daniele, non è affatto scontato che una terapia lunga porti salute garantita.
> Dici che i suoi, e forse lui, hanno optato per questo, ma tu non conti nulla allora??
> Eravate conviventi...ma scherziamo davvero?
> 
> ...


non volgiono perdere il figlio prodigo, probabilmente figlio unico.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Avrei voluto evitare di aprire una nuova discussione, ma in quella precedente sono spuntati fuori dei conflitti che non riesco a seguire, qui da poco.
> Resta però una parte che apprezzo molto (Sole, Diletta e altri), anche se non saprei come intervenire se non approvando.
> 
> 
> ...


Renditi conto solo di una cosa: siete cambiati. In tutto e per tutto.
Quello che lui e che tu eravate prima, non ci sono più.
Quello che sarete nel futuro, dipende solo da voi.
Quello che insieme sarete nel futuro, non ti è dato sapere al momento. 
State evolvendo, state assimilando la botta, tu più di lui, e la state ancora elaborando.
Non è ancora ora per tirare le somme. Passerà ancora tanto tempo.
Ora usa la testa, e bando alle ciance. Cosa vuoi per te? E, se c'è qualcosa che vuoi per lui, o per voi, sinceramente, lo vuoi davvero? Attenta: non vale rispondere "oggi si, domani no". Deve essere una risposta secca e valida per sempre. A questo ci arriverai. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Grazie a tutti per il sostegno, 
alla fine ci vedremo dopodomani, almeno non perdo appuntamenti di lavoro e i suoi si liberano per l'intera giornata.

Sulla terapia mi farò sentire, assolutamente. Sono partiti in quarta senza consultarmi, non hanno fatto solo dei colloqui per farsi un'idea (come avevamo detto). E la strada lunga che hanno in mente non mi piace per niente.

Per quanto riguarda il suo ritorno a casa sono disposta ad arrivarci con un po' di pazienza, ma voglio che sia un obiettivo reale e vicino, non una promessa fumosa. Proverò a parlarne con lui di persona, a casa dei suoi non sta comunque bene, vive protetto in una bolla.
E cavolo è un problema di coppia, lui ha ricevuto tutto il sostegno e l'ospitalità che poteva desiderare, stare lontani non ci ha aiutati, bisognerà tornare sotto lo stesso tetto. Come primo passo voglio ricominciare a comunicare direttamente con lui, mi sono tenuta da parte una settimana, basta. 

Di sicuro non sarà facile averlo di nuovo per casa, ma ora come ora sto peggio così, tanto vale buttarsi e affrontare tutto insieme.


Quibbel hai più o meno ragione, è l'ultimo figlio rimasto, ne hanno già perso uno e credo che abbiano paura che faccia qualche follia. Non li biasimo se tengono moltissimo a lui, ma non voglio essere tagliata fuori.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il sostegno,
> alla fine ci vedremo dopodomani, almeno non perdo appuntamenti di lavoro e i suoi si liberano per l'intera giornata.
> 
> Sulla terapia mi farò sentire, assolutamente. Sono partiti in quarta senza consultarmi, non hanno fatto solo dei colloqui per farsi un'idea (come avevamo detto). E la strada lunga che hanno in mente non mi piace per niente.
> ...


MI auguro soltanto che ciò che vuoi tu, sia anche ciò che vuole lui.
Non so se è il momento giusto, e credo che qualunque risposta ti dia lui adesso non sia scevra da emozioni e sentimenti contrastanti. Cioè, quello che adesso come adesso non serve. Date tempo al tempo. Non correte. Ripeto: è come voler curare una leucemia in una settimana e pensare che, imbottendosi di farmaci, il male se ne va. Non funziona così. Buona fortuna.


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

Scusa la proposta a bruciapelo, capisco che tutto questo viene valutato dallo psicoterapeuta.

Ma perché non potrebbe andare a vivere in un appartamento da solo?
Non so quanto possa giovargli vivere con la mamma e il papà.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa la proposta a bruciapelo, capisco che tutto questo viene valutato dallo psicoterapeuta.
> 
> Ma perché non potrebbe andare a vivere in un appartamento da solo?
> Non so quanto possa giovargli vivere con la mamma e il papà.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Spece per la mamma...eh?
Ti approvo ari!


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il sostegno,
> alla fine ci vedremo dopodomani, almeno non perdo appuntamenti di lavoro e i suoi si liberano per l'intera giornata.
> 
> Sulla terapia mi farò sentire, assolutamente. Sono partiti in quarta senza consultarmi, non hanno fatto solo dei colloqui per farsi un'idea (come avevamo detto). E la strada lunga che hanno in mente non mi piace per niente.
> ...


tu fai loro chiaramente capire che lo rivuoi indietro.   resto dell'idea che sia ancora prematuro che tu veda lui.

ma che tu veda a quattr'occhi il terapeuta mi sembra la cosa più importante che tu possa fare nel breve.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa la proposta a bruciapelo, capisco che tutto questo viene valutato dallo psicoterapeuta.
> 
> Ma perché non potrebbe andare a vivere in un appartamento da solo?
> Non so quanto possa giovargli vivere con la mamma e il papà.
> ...


Non saprei, è lui che ha scelto di rimanere da loro, quando gli ho chiesto di andarsene per un po' credevo che sarebbe andato nell'appartamentino che durante l'anno affitta agli universitari, da fine luglio libero. 

Ora vedremo cosa fare, se lo psicoterapeuta gli consiglierà di non tornare a casa, potrebbe anche essere un'idea.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Millepensieri, allora adesso ti do un paio di consigli pratici:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ho pure approvato.
Quando non fai lo stronzo sei irriconoscibile.
Irriconoscibile perchè riesci, avendo vissuto sulla tua pelle il crollo,  a dire la parole giuste. A centrare il punto senza girarci intorno in maniera intelligente, duro ma senza sbavature.
Ad aiutare veramente chi ti legge.
E credo che questo sia il post in assoluto di questo 3d che lei debba scolpirsi nella testa.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu fai loro chiaramente capire che lo rivuoi indietro.   resto dell'idea che sia ancora prematuro che tu veda lui.
> 
> ma che tu veda a quattr'occhi il terapeuta mi sembra la cosa più importante che tu possa fare nel breve.



Si, forse è prematuro, non spingerò a tutti i costi in quel senso. Voglio ottenere almeno la ripresa delle telefonate tra di noi, non mi sembra eccessivo dai. Vedremo come la pensa lui.

Ecco, l'incontro con il terapeuta. Prima vorrei capire dai suoi perchè sono arrivati alla conclusione che la terapia lunga sia la più indicata, poi vorrei sentire altri pareri medici.


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, forse è prematuro, non spingerò a tutti i costi in quel senso. Voglio ottenere almeno la ripresa delle telefonate tra di noi, non mi sembra eccessivo dai. Vedremo come la pensa lui.
> 
> Ecco, l'incontro con il terapeuta. Prima vorrei capire dai suoi perchè sono arrivati alla conclusione che la terapia lunga sia la più indicata, poi vorrei sentire altri pareri medici.


l'hai scritto prima.  hanno già perso un figlio,non vogliono perdere anche questo.  verosimilmente sono in botta pure loro

prima di ricominciare a chiamare,parla con sto terapeuta.    fatti un'idea di che tipo sia,se un cazzaro o uno serio.

in moda da sapere anche che cosa dire a lui,quando riprenderai a chiamarlo.
perchè non devi chiedere a lui cosa ne pensa,lui ora è come un bimbo di 4 anni.    

tu lo devi richiamare e stop.  ma sapendo esattamente cosa dirgli


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ho pure approvato.
> Quando non fai lo stronzo sei irriconoscibile.
> Irriconoscibile perchè riesci, avendo vissuto sulla tua pelle il crollo,  a dire la parole giuste. A centrare il punto senza girarci intorno in maniera intelligente, duro ma senza sbavature.
> Ad aiutare veramente chi ti legge.
> E credo che questo sia il post in assoluto di questo 3d che lei debba scolpirsi nella testa.


Si, Daniele ha scritto l'intervento più significativo, anche se non correrei sul suo ritorno a casa. 
Comunque agirò perchè avvenga il prima possibile. Ma non voglio caricarlo in macchina tra due giorni e portarlo via in preda al panico, gli dirò che lo voglio indietro per affrontare la cosa come coppia. Ma dovrà tornare sul serio, non prometterlo e richiudersi in camera. Avrò un po' di pazienza.

Non so come finirà questa storia, so solo che dovremo scoprirlo insieme.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, Daniele ha scritto l'intervento più significativo, anche se non correrei sul suo ritorno a casa.
> Comunque agirò perchè avvenga il prima possibile. Ma non voglio caricarlo in macchina tra due giorni e portarlo via in preda al panico, *gli dirò che lo voglio indietro per affrontare la cosa come coppia. Ma dovrà tornare sul serio, non prometterlo e richiudersi in camera. Avrò un po' di pazienza.
> 
> Non so come finirà questa storia, so solo che da dovremo scoprirlo insieme*.



ecco. Esattamente questo.

Ti abbraccio(.:bleah: )


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco. Esattamente questo.
> 
> Ti abbraccio(.:bleah: )



Eh ma che abbraccio è? 

Santo cielo, sorridiamoci da lontano


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh ma che abbraccio è?
> 
> Santo cielo, sorridiamoci da lontano



Non farci caso; è che la mia figlioccia ha un rapporto diciamo _ambivalente_ con i gesti di tenerezza


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

Comunque vadano le cose, con questo evento tu hai modo di cogliere una parte della personalità del tuo compagno, che forse, diversamente, avresti scoperto ben più tardi - magari "da accasata", con figli.... 

Nella sfiga hai avuto questa "fortuna", se vuoi chiamarla così. Puoi tarare e ritarare tutto per tempo.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque vadano le cose, con questo evento tu hai modo di cogliere una parte della personalità del tuo compagno, che forse, diversamente, avresti scoperto ben più tardi - magari "da accasata", *con figli*....
> 
> Nella sfiga hai avuto questa "*fortuna*", se vuoi chiamarla così. Puoi tarare e ritarare tutto per tempo.


Vero, sarebbe stato infinitamente peggio, toglierei le virgolette, senza ironia.


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

E, te la butto giù brutale: ipotizzando un addio, meglio adesso che non da sposati e con bimbi a carico...

Scusa l'ovvietà ma è un corollario al discorso di prima.


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vero, sarebbe stato infinitamente peggio, toglierei le virgolette, senza ironia.


Nessuna ironia, davvero. A volte metto le virgolette anche quando non serve


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non farci caso; è che la mia figlioccia ha un rapporto diciamo _ambivalente_ con i gesti di tenerezza


Si ma aiutiamola  è tanto tenera ma quando abbraccia fa paura.
Non oso immaginare i suoi baci amichevoli :scared:.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Nessuna ironia, davvero. A volte metto le virgolette anche quando non serve


Tranquilla :up:
volevo dire che la ritengo pure io una vera fortuna, rabbrividisco all'idea di gestire una situazione del genere con un figlio. 
So bene cosa si prova, i miei hanno avuto poco tatto ai tempi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il sostegno,
> alla fine ci vedremo dopodomani, almeno non perdo appuntamenti di lavoro e i suoi si liberano per l'intera giornata.
> 
> Sulla terapia mi farò sentire, assolutamente. Sono partiti in quarta senza consultarmi, non hanno fatto solo dei colloqui per farsi un'idea (come avevamo detto). E la strada lunga che hanno in mente non mi piace per niente.
> ...


In questo caso, i genitori hanno un potere estremo sul livello decisionale di lui. direi che loro sono (fortemente) coresponsabili ai suoi attacchi di panico. Penso che giocano a loro favore la paura dalla morte, condizionandolo in ogni sua decisione, anche solo tramite gesti e sguardi ben studiati. Me lo immagino vivamente, conosco la situazione dal vivo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, forse è prematuro, non spingerò a tutti i costi in quel senso. Voglio ottenere almeno la ripresa delle telefonate tra di noi, non mi sembra eccessivo dai. Vedremo come la pensa lui.
> 
> Ecco, l'incontro con il terapeuta. Prima vorrei capire dai suoi *perchè sono arrivati alla conclusione che la terapia lunga sia la più indicata*, poi vorrei sentire altri pareri medici.


perché la terapia lunga non è di urto. ma lui ha bisogno di svegliarsi, mica di carezze e dolce sonno!


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Avrei voluto evitare di aprire una nuova discussione, ma in quella precedente sono spuntati fuori dei conflitti che non riesco a seguire, qui da poco.
> Resta però una parte che apprezzo molto (Sole, Diletta e altri), anche se non saprei come intervenire se non approvando.
> 
> 
> ...


l'opinione che mi sono fatta leggendo la tua storia è che lui, in qualche modo, si senta inferiore a te
non riesco a spiegarlo in altre parole, ma la sua ansia, il suo silenzio, il suo pianto, il suo panico...e se vogliamo anche il suo precedente tradimento...
quest'uomo non regge il confronto con te e si sente schiacciato, sovrastato

a leggerti si capisce che hai una personalità molto forte, ma può darsi che la sua non lo sia altrettanto
questo spiegherebbe anche il motivo per cui i medici gli hanno consigliato di stare lontano da te

ci hai mai pensato? potrebbe essere?


P.S. se così fosse, però, lo stare adesso con i suoi genitori non lo aiuta affatto a emanciparsi, ma solo a regredire...


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> l'opinione che mi sono fatta leggendo la tua storia è che lui, in qualche modo, si senta inferiore a te
> non riesco a spiegarlo in altre parole, ma la sua ansia, il suo silenzio, il suo pianto, il suo panico...e se vogliamo anche il suo precedente tradimento...
> quest'uomo non regge il confronto con te e si sente schiacciato, sovrastato
> 
> ...


Per ora è solo un consiglio che mi/ci è stato dato dopo aver spiegato le circostanze dell'attacco di panico.
Non so se il terapista gli dirà di starmi lontano.

Ci ho pensato e potrebbe essere, ma spero che possa tornare presto.


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Per ora è solo un consiglio che mi/ci è stato dato dopo aver spiegato le circostanze dell'attacco di panico.
> Non so se il terapista gli dirà di starmi lontano.
> 
> Ci ho pensato e potrebbe essere, ma spero che possa tornare presto.


ti capisco e del resto le mie sono solo illazioni basate su ciò che ho letto
ma era per meglio capire e per farti focalizzare l'eventualità che la vostra sia stata una relazione disfunzionale anche prima del suo tradimento


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> l'opinione che mi sono fatta leggendo la tua storia è che lui, in qualche modo, si senta inferiore a te
> non riesco a spiegarlo in altre parole, ma la sua ansia, il suo silenzio, il suo pianto, il suo panico...e se vogliamo anche il suo precedente tradimento...
> quest'uomo non regge il confronto con te e si sente schiacciato, sovrastato
> 
> ...




anche io ho pensato a questo.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

il solo fatto che i suoi genitori si facciano da portavoce tra lui e te.


e suo padre non solo si presti a ti ha fatto anche rimproverata in un certo senso.


Tutto questo a lui non fa bene. a mio modestissimo parere.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Per ora è solo un consiglio che mi/ci è stato dato dopo aver spiegato le circostanze dell'attacco di panico.
> Non so se il terapista gli dirà di starmi lontano.
> 
> Ci ho pensato e potrebbe essere, ma spero che possa tornare presto.


Io mi trovo in una situazione simile alla tua, ma meno grave: attacchi d'ansia, ma niente Tavor né psicoterapia.  Sono stata tradita da un uomo con il quale convivo da 6 anni, gli stessi nervosismi, gli indizzi, la confessione, il distacco, i millepensieri. Quando ci siamo ritrovati lui era uno scheletro ambulante. Pensavo che sarebbe stato suo compito rassicurarmi, ma molto spesso avviene il contrario. Sono anch'io arrivata alla conclusione (e probabilmente anche lui) che all'origine di tutto ci sia una specie di dissimetria fra me e lui, una disparità in cui io prendo la parte di quella coi coglioni. Adesso stiamo assieme, cercando di dominare gli stati d'ansia. Ma a parte ciò,  sono arrivata alla conclusione che non sempre le cose che accadono hanno un senso, il senso semmai è qualcosa che ci costruiamo a posteriori e che ci aiuta a ricostruire il passato per vivere il presente. Secondo me avete bisogno, dopo l'apocalisse di senso, di ritessere la vostra storia e la vostra identità, di ritagliarvi nuovi ruoli per creare qualcosa di nuovo. Tutto ciò è ovviamente un'opinione soggettiva, ciò che è oggettivo invece è che non è compito dello psicoterapeuta decidere chi lui debba vedere e chi no, non è il terapeuta che stabilisce se la terapia sarà lunga o corta. E' il paziente che deve tenere le redini del processo di guarigione! Se il terapeuta elargisce pareri di questo tipo,  non è un buon terapeuta, diffida. Infine, scusa se mi permetto, ti pongo una domanda che non vuole risposta... avete fatto all'amore da quando è successo il fattaccio? nel nostro caso ci sta servendo molto.... ma forse è una banalità.... In ogni caso: continua a narrare!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io mi trovo in una situazione simile alla tua, ma meno grave: attacchi d'ansia, ma niente Tavor né psicoterapia.  Sono stata tradita da un uomo con il quale convivo da 6 anni, gli stessi nervosismi, gli indizzi, la confessione, il distacco, i millepensieri. Quando ci siamo ritrovati lui era uno scheletro ambulante. Pensavo che sarebbe stato suo compito rassicurarmi, ma molto spesso avviene il contrario. Sono anch'io arrivata alla conclusione (e probabilmente anche lui) che all'origine di tutto ci sia una specie di dissimetria fra me e lui, una disparità in cui io prendo la parte di quella coi coglioni. Adesso stiamo assieme, cercando di dominare gli stati d'ansia. Ma a parte ciò,  sono arrivata alla conclusione che non sempre le cose che accadono hanno un senso, il senso semmai è qualcosa che ci costruiamo a posteriori e che ci aiuta a ricostruire il passato per vivere il presente. Secondo me avete bisogno, dopo l'apocalisse di senso, di ritessere la vostra storia e la vostra identità, di ritagliarvi nuovi ruoli per creare qualcosa di nuovo. Tutto ciò è ovviamente un'opinione soggettiva, ciò che è oggettivo invece è che non è compito dello psicoterapeuta decidere chi lui debba vedere e chi no, non è il terapeuta che stabilisce se la terapia sarà lunga o corta. E' il paziente che deve tenere le redini del processo di guarigione! Se il terapeuta elargisce pareri di questo tipo,  non è un buon terapeuta, diffida. Infine, scusa se mi permetto, ti pongo una domanda che non vuole risposta... avete fatto all'amore da quando è successo il fattaccio? nel nostro caso ci sta servendo molto.... ma forse è una banalità.... In ogni caso: continua a narrare!


beh almeno si ha qualcosa di cui parlare no?
E che coppie siamo sennò?:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io mi trovo in una situazione simile alla tua, ma meno grave: attacchi d'ansia, ma niente Tavor né psicoterapia.  Sono stata tradita da un uomo con il quale convivo da 6 anni, gli stessi nervosismi, gli indizzi, la confessione, il distacco, i millepensieri. Quando ci siamo ritrovati lui era uno scheletro ambulante. Pensavo che sarebbe stato suo compito rassicurarmi, ma molto spesso avviene il contrario. Sono anch'io arrivata alla conclusione (e probabilmente anche lui) che all'origine di tutto ci sia una specie di dissimetria fra me e lui, una disparità in cui io prendo la parte di quella coi coglioni. Adesso stiamo assieme, cercando di dominare gli stati d'ansia. Ma a parte ciò,  sono arrivata alla conclusione che non sempre le cose che accadono hanno un senso, il senso semmai è qualcosa che ci costruiamo a posteriori e che ci aiuta a ricostruire il passato per vivere il presente. Secondo me avete bisogno, dopo l'apocalisse di senso, di ritessere la vostra storia e la vostra identità, di ritagliarvi nuovi ruoli per creare qualcosa di nuovo. Tutto ciò è ovviamente un'opinione soggettiva, *ciò che è oggettivo invece è che non è compito dello psicoterapeuta decidere chi lui debba vedere e chi no, non è il terapeuta che stabilisce se la terapia sarà lunga o corta*. E' il paziente che deve tenere le redini del processo di guarigione! Se il terapeuta elargisce pareri di questo tipo,  non è un buon terapeuta, diffida. Infine, scusa se mi permetto, ti pongo una domanda che non vuole risposta... avete fatto all'amore da quando è successo il fattaccio? nel nostro caso ci sta servendo molto.... ma forse è una banalità.... In ogni caso: continua a narrare!


io lo volevo dire...che mi sembrava ci fosse lo zampino dei genitori ( questo lo aggiunge la sottoscritta) a meno che questi, non sia proprio incompetente.

benvenuta anche a te.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma lo stare insieme deve fare star bene due persone...
Non devono aver bisogno di intermediari ... Non devono aver bisogno di aiuto per poter 
stare insieme!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io mi trovo in una situazione simile alla tua, ma meno grave: attacchi d'ansia, ma niente Tavor né psicoterapia.  Sono stata tradita da un uomo con il quale convivo da 6 anni, gli stessi nervosismi, gli indizzi, la confessione, il distacco, i millepensieri. Quando ci siamo ritrovati lui era uno scheletro ambulante. Pensavo che sarebbe stato suo compito rassicurarmi, ma molto spesso avviene il contrario. Sono anch'io arrivata alla conclusione (e probabilmente anche lui) che all'origine di tutto ci sia una specie di dissimetria fra me e lui, una disparità in cui io prendo la parte di quella coi coglioni. Adesso stiamo assieme, cercando di dominare gli stati d'ansia. Ma a parte ciò,  sono arrivata alla conclusione che non sempre le cose che accadono hanno un senso, il senso semmai è qualcosa che ci costruiamo a posteriori e che ci aiuta a ricostruire il passato per vivere il presente. Secondo me avete bisogno, dopo l'apocalisse di senso, di ritessere la vostra storia e la vostra identità, di ritagliarvi nuovi ruoli per creare qualcosa di nuovo. Tutto ciò è ovviamente un'opinione soggettiva, ciò che è oggettivo invece è che non è compito dello psicoterapeuta decidere chi lui debba vedere e chi no, non è il terapeuta che stabilisce se la terapia sarà lunga o corta. E' il paziente che deve tenere le redini del processo di guarigione! Se il terapeuta elargisce pareri di questo tipo,  non è un buon terapeuta, diffida. Infine, scusa se mi permetto, ti pongo una domanda che non vuole risposta... avete fatto all'amore da quando è successo il fattaccio? nel nostro caso ci sta servendo molto.... ma forse è una banalità.... In ogni caso: continua a narrare!


prova con uno zuccherino/una caramella la mattina e uno la sera. non chiedermi perché. prova. sono quasi certo che l'ansia scompare nel giro di 1-2 settimane 

se poi non funziona, pace. ha mangiato un po' di dolce. se funziona allora ti spiego perché


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io lo volevo dire...che mi sembrava ci fosse lo zampino dei genitori ( questo lo aggiunge la sottoscritta) a meno che questi, *non sia proprio incompetente*.
> 
> benvenuta anche a te.


sarà competentissimo del proprio portafogli. per il terapeuta questa ansia è la manna povuta dal cielo, guai a toglierglielo ora


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Il consiglio di non vederci ci è stato dato come precauzione, c'è chi dice che sia meglio così (e per una settimana non ho forzato in quel senso) e chi mi consiglia di incontrarlo comunque.
Forse ci siamo attenuti troppo al parere di medici che hanno saputo per sommi capi in che modo si è arrivati all'attacco. Ok, errore nostro, dei suoi troppo protettivi e mio perchè spaventata.

Lo psicoterapeuta che hanno consultato non sembra che abbia detto niente in questo senso, ma ne saprò di più in mattinata. Ci vedremo tutti e spingerò perchè ci siano incontri con altri esperti, per valutare anche altri tipi di terapia magari più brevi e diretti, come mi hanno fatto notare altri forumisti.
La vedo dura invece per quanto riguarda un contatto con lui in questo momento, se non è in grado di stare con me credo che per le prossime ore mi accontenterò di sentirlo di nuovo al telefono, non so, abbiamo evitato anche quello. 

E...bho non mi sento di pensare ai suoi in maniera negativa per ora, credo che siano spaventati quanto me, a parte lo sfogo paterno dell'ultima volta non mi hanno mai incolpata di niente, anzi. Non me li immagino mentre tramano alle mie spalle, penso che siano confusi e in ansia.

Non so che altro dire per ora, ripeto, lo voglio di nuovo con me, dobbiamo affrontare tutto questo come coppia. 
Siamo rimasti tutti in sospeso in questi giorni, ora basta.
Vi saprò dire qualcosa di più nel pomeriggio o verso sera.


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Quibbel...zuccherini?


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Per chi ancora mi segue senza sbadigliare.
La luce alla fine del tunnel, in realtà un puntino lontano ora come ora, ma evviva, le cose si muovono.
Discussione lacrimosa con i suoi e pace/chiarimenti vari, faremo un giro di esperti per decidere la terapia insieme, lui aveva paura di sentirmi per non essere rifiutato e si vergogna da morire (quasi 25 minuti per farmelo dire nel buio della sua stanza). 
Ora trema come un pulcino bagnato e sembra il cugino lontano del mio uomo, ma l'idea di tornare a casa sembra piacergli, gli do un po' di tempo, per ora (spero per poco) resta lì. Basta filtro dei genitori, sa che non rischia di essere sbranato al telefono e ci sentiremo. Ha già osato un sms. Incredibile.
Chiederemo allo psicoterapeuta che sceglieremo se la convivenza è possibile. Poi di nuovo insieme. Evvai (?).

Entusiasmo moderato, ma è stata un giornata intensa.

Grazie a chi mi ha dato delle dritte sui diversi tipi di terapia in pubblico o mp!


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Per chi ancora mi segue senza sbadigliare.
> La luce alla fine del tunnel, in realtà un puntino lontano ora come ora, ma evviva, le cose si muovono.
> Discussione lacrimosa con i suoi e pace/chiarimenti vari, faremo un giro di esperti per decidere la terapia insieme, lui aveva paura di sentirmi per non essere rifiutato e si vergogna da morire (quasi 25 minuti per farmelo dire nel buio della sua stanza).
> Ora trema come un pulcino bagnato e sembra il cugino lontano del mio uomo, ma l'idea di tornare a casa sembra piacergli, gli do un po' di tempo, per ora (spero per poco) resta lì. Basta filtro dei genitori, sa che non rischia di essere sbranato al telefono e ci sentiremo. Ha già osato un sms. Incredibile.
> ...


Dai,va persino meglio di come si poteva immaginare :up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

ma tu hai stima di questo uomo ?


----------



## dammi un nome (31 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sarà competentissimo del proprio portafogli. per il terapeuta questa ansia è la manna povuta dal cielo, guai a toglierglielo ora



:mrgreen:esattissimo.


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu hai stima di questo uomo ?


Dell'uomo prima della crisi si, di questo non lo so ancora. Ha il potenziale per farsi rivalutare da me, non so se ci riuscirà. O se lo vorrà. Di sicuro non lo sto obbligando.


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dell'uomo prima della crisi si, di questo non lo so ancora. Ha il potenziale per farsi rivalutare da me, non so se ci riuscirà. O se lo vorrà. Di sicuro non lo sto obbligando.


ho appena letto e sono felice per te
la terapia di coppia, vero?

forza
ne verrete a capo


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ho appena letto e sono felice per te
> la terapia di coppia, vero?
> 
> forza
> ne verrete a capo


dobbiamo valutare, vedremo cosa ci sembrerà più efficace.
grazie


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Immagino il tuo sollievo! Sono contentissima per te 

Coraggio, e tienici aggiornati!

Noi non sbadigliamo


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

in bocca al lupo





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dell'uomo prima della crisi si, di questo non lo so ancora. Ha il potenziale per farsi rivalutare da me, non so se ci riuscirà. O se lo vorrà. Di sicuro non lo sto obbligando.


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

grazie a tutte/i

mi sto sentendo così leggera dopo il confronto...uff


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Scusa Mille, perdonami se riapro qualcosa a cui forse non pensavi ma... tu hai risolto con la tua sofferenza dovuta al tradimento o essa è stata soppiantata da un problema _più grosso_?

In entrambi i casi, in bocca al lupo, sei una mina!


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dai,va persino meglio di come si poteva immaginare :up:


E' vero! Però che stress! :incazzato:



demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa Mille, perdonami se riapro qualcosa a cui forse non pensavi ma... tu hai risolto con la tua sofferenza dovuta al tradimento o essa è stata soppiantata da un problema _più grosso_?
> 
> In entrambi i casi, in bocca al lupo, sei una mina!



Non so se è ho risolto tutto in quel senso. 
Stando da sola si, ma credo che ricominciando a vederlo ci sarà qualche altro scossone. Anzi ne sono sicura. 
E poi c'è ancora il mio sfogo con domande di ogni tipo, sa che arriverà quando starà bene.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Settembre 2012)

Oggi non va bene...mi sono svegliata all'alba (di nuovo...) con la sensazione di trascinare un peso morto. 
Ho corso, mi sono rilassata sul divano e ho provato a dormire ancora, ma niente.
Nel pomeriggio osiamo un giro al parco, pioggia permettendo. Mi sono rotta dell'oscurità della sua camera. 
Ieri, dieci minuti buoni per farmi dire "si, dai, è una buona idea, domani usciamo". Non l'ho pregato, dieci minuti di silenzio in cui lui ha provato a tirare fuori queste due parole in croce. Direi parole pesanti 100 chili l'una visto lo sforzo e la tensione.

Sono divisa a metà.
Una parte di me è contenta di avergli ficcato in testa che c'è ancora una possibilità e che non sono ancora sparita dalla sua vita.
L'altra mi sta sbranando dentro, mi da della debole, della vigliacca e ride di gusto quando vede quell'uomo-larva diventare porpora e sudare freddo appena apro bocca per dire qualcosa.

Magari è normale e mi sto facendo venire le paranoie per niente, non so, di sicuro non sono rilassata.
Se lui ha recuperato un po' di fiducia dopo questi primi incontri, io sto perdendo la calma apparente ottenuta non vedendolo per quasi due mesi...

Ok, sfogo sconclusionato, ma dovevo buttare fuori un peso...


----------



## elena_ (2 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi non va bene...mi sono svegliata all'alba (di nuovo...) con la sensazione di trascinare un peso morto.
> Ho corso, mi sono rilassata sul divano e ho provato a dormire ancora, ma niente.
> Nel pomeriggio osiamo un giro al parco, pioggia permettendo. Mi sono rotta dell'oscurità della sua camera.
> Ieri, dieci minuti buoni per farmi dire "si, dai, è una buona idea, domani usciamo". Non l'ho pregato, dieci minuti di silenzio in cui lui ha provato a tirare fuori queste due parole in croce. Direi parole pesanti 100 chili l'una visto lo sforzo e la tensione.
> ...


credo sia più che normale
altre utenti che ci sono passate hanno descritto questa senzazione di sdoppiamento, usando quasi le stesse parole


----------



## erab (2 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi non va bene...mi sono svegliata all'alba (di nuovo...) con la sensazione di trascinare un peso morto.
> Ho corso, mi sono rilassata sul divano e ho provato a dormire ancora, ma niente.
> Nel pomeriggio osiamo un giro al parco, pioggia permettendo. Mi sono rotta dell'oscurità della sua camera.
> Ieri, dieci minuti buoni per farmi dire "si, dai, è una buona idea, domani usciamo". Non l'ho pregato, dieci minuti di silenzio in cui lui ha provato a tirare fuori queste due parole in croce. Direi parole pesanti 100 chili l'una visto lo sforzo e la tensione.
> ...



Non so, ho paura che quello che fa bene a lui faccia male a te.


----------



## Sabina_ (2 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi non va bene...mi sono svegliata all'alba (di nuovo...) con la sensazione di trascinare un peso morto.
> Ho corso, mi sono rilassata sul divano e ho provato a dormire ancora, ma niente.
> Nel pomeriggio osiamo un giro al parco, pioggia permettendo. Mi sono rotta dell'oscurità della sua camera.
> Ieri, dieci minuti buoni per farmi dire "si, dai, è una buona idea, domani usciamo". Non l'ho pregato, dieci minuti di silenzio in cui lui ha provato a tirare fuori queste due parole in croce. Direi parole pesanti 100 chili l'una visto lo sforzo e la tensione.
> ...



Stai attenta mi raccomando.
1) Una sua reazione così "spropositata" non può dipendere solo dal vostro esservi lasciati. Siamo in presenza di una "fragilità"
2) Attenta che in questa fragilità lui non trovi in te la forza. Con il suo "sintomo" lui ti sta riavendo. E tu stai rischiando di restare "incastrata".
Leggendoti ho la sensazione che voi siete fermi sull'evento del tradimento (ma dimmi pure se sbaglio) mentre la situazione in cui ti stai mettendo mi crea una leggera ansia... che forse stai vivendo anche tu.


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si ma aiutiamola  è tanto tenera ma quando abbraccia fa paura.
> Non oso immaginare i suoi baci amichevoli :scared:.


chi da baci amichevoli?
Io?
Chi ha messo in giro sta stronzata, eh?


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi non va bene...mi sono svegliata all'alba (di nuovo...) con la sensazione di trascinare un peso morto.
> Ho corso, mi sono rilassata sul divano e ho provato a dormire ancora, ma niente.
> Nel pomeriggio osiamo un giro al parco, pioggia permettendo. Mi sono rotta dell'oscurità della sua camera.
> Ieri, dieci minuti buoni per farmi dire "si, dai, è una buona idea, domani usciamo". Non l'ho pregato, dieci minuti di silenzio in cui lui ha provato a tirare fuori queste due parole in croce. Direi parole pesanti 100 chili l'una visto lo sforzo e la tensione.
> ...



stai provando una cosa normale Mille. proprio normale.
Questo è un pò come il vostro "subito dopo", che sta avvenendo dipo due mesi di lontananza.
Ci sono tante domande senza risposta e non avete mai parlato seriamente.

Certo che stai perdendo la calma è capibile e condivisibile.

ma sono certa che riuscirai ad avere un equilibrio.
L'hai dimostrato fino ad oggi.
nemmeno io ero così lucida ti assicuro.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

ma ...passato cosa, perché qui temo che il tradimento sia l'ultimo dei problemi.condivido l'idea di fragilità di sabina e il timore che lui la trascini in un brutto vortice.





elena_ ha detto:


> credo sia più che normale
> altre utenti che ci sono passate hanno descritto questa senzazione di sdoppiamento, usando quasi le stesse parole


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi non va bene...mi sono svegliata all'alba (di nuovo...) con la sensazione di trascinare un peso morto.
> Ho corso, mi sono rilassata sul divano e ho provato a dormire ancora, ma niente.
> Nel pomeriggio osiamo un giro al parco, pioggia permettendo. Mi sono rotta dell'oscurità della sua camera.
> Ieri, dieci minuti buoni per farmi dire "si, dai, è una buona idea, domani usciamo". Non l'ho pregato, dieci minuti di silenzio in cui lui ha provato a tirare fuori queste due parole in croce. Direi parole pesanti 100 chili l'una visto lo sforzo e la tensione.
> ...


non è facile stare vicino a una persona che passa un momento di fragilità così grande
è molto facile dire e fare la cosa sbagliata, nonostante si ponderi sempre bene ogni pensiero prima di esprimerlo
sappi però, che quando lui starà meglio, in ogni caso non sarà più la persona che hai conosciuto, in un certo sia lui che tu vi troverete ad avere a che fare con un estraneo
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Sabina_ (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ...passato cosa, perché qui temo che il tradimento sia l'ultimo dei problemi.condivido l'idea di fragilità di sabina e il timore che lui la trascini in un brutto vortice.


Esatto! E' come guardare alla punta di un iceberg. Qui il problema non e' più il tradimento. E ribadisco che deve stare attenta a non rimanere incastrata in un "gioco" di cui non e' cosciente perché e' troppo coinvolta. 
E secondo me anche il malessere di lei non e' più legato al tradimento anche se la razionalizzazione potrebbe portare a questo.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Settembre 2012)

E' stato un pomeriggio molto pesante...verso la fine è riuscito a parlare per più di 20 secondi di fila senza abbassare lo sguardo e balbettare, ma è diventato un vampiro...pallore a parte mi succhia le energie.
Stare vicina alla nuova versione (provvisoria, deve essere provvisoria o addio) del mio forse-compagno è spossante. 
Se penso ai colloqui con i vari psicoterapeuti da cui lo accompagnerò mi viene voglia di prendere a testate un muro. 
La cosa che mi irrita di più è parlare del più e del meno o del mio luglio di vacanze/lavoro quando vorrei affrontare ben altri argomenti...cosa che evidentemente sa anche lui.
Ho sprecato la corsa all'alba, dovrò andare a dormire con un mattone pulsante di stress tra le tempie.



Tebe ha detto:


> stai provando una cosa normale Mille. proprio normale.
> Questo è un pò come il vostro "subito dopo", che sta avvenendo dipo due mesi di lontananza.
> Ci sono tante domande senza risposta e non avete mai parlato seriamente.
> 
> ...


E' vero, il "subito dopo" rimasto in sospeso per tutto questo tempo sta facendo un nuovo ingresso in grande stile, ma non ci sarà un altro rinvio, ultima possibilità per chiarirsi. Appena sembrerà di nuovo un uomo e non un quindicenne timido e terrorizzato si apriranno le danze...chissà quando però.
Addirittura lucida, così mi lusinghi . 



Flavia ha detto:


> non è facile stare vicino a una persona che passa un momento di fragilità così grande
> è molto facile dire e fare la cosa sbagliata, nonostante si ponderi sempre bene ogni pensiero prima di esprimerlo
> sappi però, che quando lui starà meglio, in ogni caso non sarà più la persona che hai conosciuto, in un certo sia lui che tu vi troverete ad avere a che fare con un estraneo
> in bocca al lupo


E' vero...e mantenere la calma quando certi pensieri oscuri fanno capolino mentre si parla d'altro è tremendo...troppo fragile per non crollarmi davanti ora...
Si sarà diverso, hai ragione, l'ho messo in conto. Vedremo cosa proverò per il nuovo lui. Forse niente, forse molto.



Minerva ha detto:


> ma ...passato cosa, perché qui temo che il tradimento sia l'ultimo dei problemi.condivido l'idea di fragilità di sabina e il timore che lui la trascini in un brutto vortice.





Sabina_ ha detto:


> Esatto! E' come guardare alla punta di un iceberg. Qui il problema non e' più il tradimento. E ribadisco che deve stare attenta a non rimanere incastrata in un "gioco" di cui non e' cosciente perché e' troppo coinvolta.
> E secondo me anche il malessere di lei non e' più legato al tradimento anche se la razionalizzazione potrebbe portare a questo.


Ecco, è la mia nuova paura, finire dentro ad un buco nero e non accorgermene. 
Penso sempre di meno al tradimento come motivo esclusivo del suo crollo, magari è stata la scossa definitiva che ha portato alla luce altro, come mi è stato detto qui sul forum e in mp.

E io come sto...questa situazione mi mette davvero a disagio. 
Mi sento in un limbo...non saprei definire bene cosa provo...e come dice Sabina, razionalmente collego tutto il mio malessere all'evento che ha scatenato la crisi di coppia. Perchè non saprei davvero a cosa pensare altrimenti. 
Se lui provava disagio per altro non me l'ha mai fatto capire. Oppure ero io a non percepire la cosa. Anche se non riesco a caricarmi di colpe in quel senso.


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2012)

Scusa Mille, 
_Vari_ psicoterapeuti? Non è meglio uno solo come, diciamo, riferimento?


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa Mille,
> _Vari_ psicoterapeuti? Non è meglio uno solo come, diciamo, riferimento?


Solo per farci spiegare bene i diversi tipi di terapia, come lavorano, cose così. Poi uno solo, certo :smile:.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Oggi non va bene...mi sono svegliata all'alba (di nuovo...) con *la sensazione di trascinare un peso morto*.
> Ho corso, mi sono rilassata sul divano e ho provato a dormire ancora, ma niente.
> Nel pomeriggio osiamo un giro al parco, pioggia permettendo. *Mi sono rotta dell'oscurità della sua camera*.
> Ieri, dieci minuti buoni per farmi dire "si, dai, è una buona idea, domani usciamo". Non l'ho pregato, dieci minuti di silenzio in cui lui ha provato a tirare fuori queste due parole in croce. Direi parole pesanti 100 chili l'una visto lo sforzo e la tensione.
> ...


Ho evidenziato la voce del cuor tuo.

Io penso che ormai la decisione l'hai fatta, ma non sai ancora come procedere nell'insieme. Lasciarlo ora è troppo comodo per lui, hai ancora sete di far sentire le tue ragioni. Ma penso aver capito che lo lascerai, dopo tutto. Perché sei una persona solare, aperta, accogliente, e non ti va a nascondere te stessa per qualcuno che non ti merita.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato la voce del cuor tuo.
> 
> Io penso che ormai la decisione l'hai fatta, ma non sai ancora come procedere nell'insieme. Lasciarlo ora è troppo comodo per lui, hai ancora sete di far sentire le tue ragioni. Ma penso aver capito che lo lascerai, dopo tutto. Perché sei una persona solare, aperta, accogliente, e non ti va a nascondere te stessa per qualcuno che non ti merita.



Ti piaccio cattiva, hai evidenziato solo i miei pensieri "contro".
Non ho preso una decisione, davvero. Non sto pianificando la madre di tutti gli sfoghi.
Certo può darsi che alla fine ci si separi, è una possibilità.

E grazie per i complimenti :mrgreen:.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato la voce del cuor tuo.
> 
> Io penso che ormai la decisione l'hai fatta, ma non sai ancora come procedere nell'insieme. Lasciarlo ora è troppo comodo per lui, hai ancora sete di far sentire le tue ragioni. Ma penso aver capito che lo lascerai, dopo tutto. Perché sei una persona solare, aperta, accogliente, e non ti va a nascondere te stessa per qualcuno che non ti merita.


sono del tuo stesso parere


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il consiglio di non vederci ci è stato dato come precauzione, c'è chi dice che sia meglio così (e per una settimana non ho forzato in quel senso) e chi mi consiglia di incontrarlo comunque.
> Forse ci siamo attenuti troppo al parere di medici che hanno saputo per sommi capi in che modo si è arrivati all'attacco. Ok, errore nostro, dei suoi troppo protettivi e mio perchè spaventata.
> 
> Lo psicoterapeuta che hanno consultato non sembra che abbia detto niente in questo senso, ma ne saprò di più in mattinata. Ci vedremo tutti e spingerò perchè ci siano incontri con altri esperti, per valutare anche altri tipi di terapia magari più brevi e diretti, come mi hanno fatto notare altri forumisti.
> ...


Hai ragione. Dovreste affrontare tutto come coppia.

Ma penso anche che ci siano dei momenti nella vita di una coppia in cui è necessario il distacco. Perchè quando non trovi più te stesso, non riesci nemmeno a ritrovare l'altro.

Io ho la sensazione che lui debba ricostruirsi da capo, dopo il crollo. E' possibile che non si senta abbastanza forte per affrontare i vostri problemi? Che avverta l'urgenza di cominciare dai suoi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti piaccio cattiva, hai evidenziato solo i miei pensieri "contro".
> Non ho preso una decisione, davvero. Non sto pianificando la madre di tutti gli sfoghi.
> Certo può darsi che alla fine ci si separi, è una possibilità.
> 
> E grazie per i complimenti :mrgreen:.


Io ho evidenziato i tuoi pensieri chiari.

Vedo le tue ragioni "pro" sfuocate, come se ti dovessi ancora decidere se essere clemente o meno. Il contro invece è chiaro e tondo, senza alcun dubbio.

Penso che dovrai ancora lavorare molto per rendere il lato favorevole cristallino quanto il "no"


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Dovreste affrontare tutto come coppia.
> 
> Ma *penso anche che ci siano dei momenti nella vita di una coppia in cui è necessario il distacco*. Perchè quando non trovi più te stesso, non riesci nemmeno a ritrovare l'altro.
> 
> Io ho la sensazione che lui debba ricostruirsi da capo, dopo il crollo. *E' possibile che non si senta abbastanza forte per affrontare i vostri problemi? Che avverta l'urgenza di cominciare dai suoi?*


C'è stato un periodo di allontanamento ed è servito molto a me, mentre lui si chiuso a riccio.
Mi sono rifatta viva per fargli sapere che ci sono ancora e sembra un pelo più fiducioso adesso, anche se per me è pesante come situazione. 
E come te credo che dovrà affrontare i suoi problemi per prima cosa, ora è davvero a pezzi, debole.
Ne sapremo di più nei prossimi giorni, dopo i colloqui. Sinceramente non ho pensato ad un percorso di coppia come prima scelta.


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2012)

Mah.  se tutto sommato regge il vederti,allora non va così tanto male,Mille.

Mi sembra ovvio che in questa fase possiate parlare solo di banalità eh 

lui sta riattivando i neuroni ad uno ad uno,non fargli fretta


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io ho evidenziato i tuoi pensieri chiari.
> 
> Vedo le tue ragioni "pro" sfuocate, come se ti dovessi ancora decidere se essere clemente o meno. Il contro invece è chiaro e tondo, senza alcun dubbio.
> 
> Penso che dovrai ancora lavorare molto per rendere il lato favorevole cristallino quanto il "no"


In effetti stando lontano da lui e non avendo ancora affrontato bene la situazione i pensieri "no" si sono rafforzati molto più degli altri, che ci sono e si fanno sentire, ma in modo caotico.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah.  se tutto sommato regge il vederti,allora non va così tanto male,Mille.
> 
> Mi sembra ovvio che in questa fase possiate parlare solo di banalità eh
> 
> lui sta riattivando i neuroni ad uno ad uno,non fargli fretta



Hai ragione, da una parte pensavo peggio, dall'altra è faticoso e doloroso stargli vicino mentre si riprende. Ma vabbè, sto scoprendo l'acqua calda, mi metto in castigo da sola per aver detto questa banalità .


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, da una parte pensavo peggio, dall'altra è faticoso e doloroso stargli vicino mentre si riprende. Ma vabbè, sto scoprendo l'acqua calda, mi metto in castigo da sola per aver detto questa banalità .


ma no cosa dici?
non stai dicendo banalità, stai esprimendo i tuoi pensieri
esprimili tutti se questo ti fa sentire meglio, non tenere nulla dentro
non è facile stare vicino a una persona che attraversa un momento simile (mi ripeto lo so)


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no cosa dici?
> non stai dicendo banalità, stai esprimendo i tuoi pensieri
> esprimili tutti se questo ti fa sentire meglio, non tenere nulla dentro
> non è facile stare vicino a una persona che attraversa un momento simile (mi ripeto lo so)


già non lo è in assoluto con questi presupposti diventa due volte più logorante.
però lui sembra in condizioni che non gli permettono di vivere in coppia, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già non lo è in assoluto con questi presupposti diventa due volte più logorante.
> però lui sembra in condizioni che non gli permettono di vivere in coppia, spero di sbagliarmi.


si è continuamente sotto pressione, hai paura di dire o fare sempre la cosa sbagliata
il paragone che mi viene in mente è : si diventa come una pentola a pressione, devi avere una valvola per sfiatare, altrimenti esplodi


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già non lo è in assoluto con questi presupposti diventa due volte più logorante.
> però lui sembra in condizioni che non gli permettono di vivere in coppia, spero di sbagliarmi.


No, non credo che ti sbagli. Se lo psicoterapeuta gli darà l'ok per il ritorno a casa non so che genere di rapporto riusciremo ad avere finchè non si sarà ripreso.



Flavia ha detto:


> si è continuamente sotto pressione, hai paura di dire o fare sempre la cosa sbagliata
> il paragone che mi viene in mente è : si diventa come una pentola a pressione, devi avere una valvola per sfiatare, altrimenti esplodi


Ecco, hai descritto come mi sento con lui. E il paragone è azzeccatissimo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Settembre 2012)

Sono sostanzialmente daccordo con Quibbel: hai mostrato fin da subito un distacco da lui che non è tipico di un rapporto che abbia un minimo di solidità. Hai parlato fin dai primi momenti in termini di una persona che si ha degli obblighi morali nei confronti di un'altra, il che sta a dire che non te la senti di dire semplicemente "è stato bello finchè è durato, stammi bene e saluta a casa", ma che sente comunque che non ci sono sentimenti "forti". 
Ora devi fare i conti con te stessa, tentando di non rischiare di ipotecare il tuo futuro in funzione della situazione patologica di una persona alla quale non ti senti legata realmente e che in definitiva se è nella cacca ci si è pure andato a tuffare di sua iniziativa ed a tuo discapito. Piantarlo in asso capisco che non te la senti, ma occhio a tirarti in casa un caso clinico che magari (capita, dammi retta, capita) un domani potrebbe "marciarci" pure, consapevolmente o meno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione, da una parte pensavo peggio, dall'altra è *faticoso e doloroso* stargli vicino mentre si riprende. Ma vabbè, sto scoprendo l'acqua calda, mi metto in castigo da sola per aver detto questa banalità .


prova con un bastone più leggero e picchia forte lui, non te stessa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prova con un bastone più leggero e picchia forte lui, non te stessa


Appunto.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sono sostanzialmente daccordo con Quibbel: hai mostrato fin da subito un distacco da lui che non è tipico di un rapporto che abbia un minimo di solidità. *Hai parlato fin dai primi momenti in termini di una persona che si ha degli obblighi morali nei confronti di un'altra*, il che sta a dire che non te la senti di dire semplicemente "è stato bello finchè è durato, stammi bene e saluta a casa", ma che sente comunque che non ci sono sentimenti "forti".
> Ora devi fare i conti con te stessa, tentando di non rischiare di ipotecare il tuo futuro in funzione della situazione patologica di una persona alla quale non ti senti legata realmente e che in definitiva se è nella cacca ci si è pure andato a tuffare di sua iniziativa ed a tuo discapito. Piantarlo in asso capisco che non te la senti, ma occhio a tirarti in casa un caso clinico che magari (capita, dammi retta, capita) un domani potrebbe "marciarci" pure, consapevolmente o meno.


Sul neretto mi trovo molto in disaccordo, credo di aver sempre parlato di sentimenti, non ben definiti come i pensieri "contro", ma almeno ugualmente forti...tanto da non farmi decidere per una rottura. Obblighi morali proprio no. 

Distacco...per quanto riguarda quello fisico, mi sono presa un periodo da sola per non crollare, vedo che si consiglia a molti qui. Non avendo figli e potendo portarmi il lavoro dietro sono partita per un po'. Ma ne avevo bisogno dopo un mese in cui non sono riuscita ad ottenere nulla da lui. Assolutamente nulla.
Il fatto che sia tornata e che mi sia buttata in questa odissea credo che dimostri la mia vicinanza in tutti i sensi al mio forse-compagno...

E poi...lo ripeto ancora per la millesima volta...non mi sto tuffando di testa convinta di costruire a tutti i costi qualcosa di nuovo con lui, questi casini mi servono per capire cosa voglio fare...non è facile o piacevole, ma sento di voler affrontare il tutto come coppia. Perchè mi sento ancora legata a lui, nonostante i sentimenti e le sensazioni contrastanti.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> prova con un bastone più leggero e picchia forte lui, non te stessa


Dovrei avere un frustino da qualche parte, ma è legato a momenti piacevoli. Cercherò un bastone, ok :mrgreen:.

Che ti devo dire Quibbel, ricadute a parte sto meno peggio che all'inizio, prima o poi smetterò di darmi tutte queste botte. Non ho voglia di fare la pignatta per tutta la vita, dai. Cavolo sono qui da poco e la cosa è scoppiata a giugno, star male per un po' è umano! Una gran rottura di scatole, ma purtroppo fa parte del gioco .


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2012)

Massì che è naturale che tu ci stia male 

mi auguro che almeno stare ti abbia aiutato a passare meno peggio del previsto questa estate da tregenda.

Boh,onestamente non so cosa augurarti.   se non di ritrovare la voglia di ridere e sorridere


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sul neretto mi trovo molto in disaccordo, credo di aver sempre parlato di sentimenti, non ben definiti come i pensieri "contro", ma almeno ugualmente forti...tanto da non farmi decidere per una rottura. Obblighi morali proprio no.
> 
> Distacco...per quanto riguarda quello fisico, mi sono presa un periodo da sola per non crollare, vedo che si consiglia a molti qui. Non avendo figli e potendo portarmi il lavoro dietro sono partita per un po'. Ma ne avevo bisogno dopo un mese in cui non sono riuscita ad ottenere nulla da lui. Assolutamente nulla.
> Il fatto che sia tornata e che mi sia buttata in questa odissea credo che dimostri la mia vicinanza in tutti i sensi al mio forse-compagno...
> ...


Si, scusa, mi sono espresso male. C'è da dire che continuo a non capire cosa significhi questa vaghezza di sentimenti, questa sfocatura così marcata delle emozioni. Probabilmente sono io che non riesco a catturare il reale contenuto di quello che stai raccontando, ma a rinfrancare questo senso di "stranezza" oltretutto ricorre ogni volta questa tua espressione: "forse-compagno". Per me è cosa del tutto nuova, pur essendo qui da diverso tempo.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Massì che è naturale che tu ci stia male
> 
> mi auguro che almeno stare ti abbia aiutato a passare meno peggio del previsto questa estate da tregenda.
> 
> Boh,onestamente non so cosa augurarti.   se non di ritrovare la voglia di ridere e sorridere


:abbraccio:
Grazie


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, scusa, mi sono espresso male. C'è da dire che continuo a non capire cosa significhi questa vaghezza di sentimenti, questa sfocatura così marcata delle emozioni. Probabilmente sono io che non riesco a catturare il reale contenuto di quello che stai raccontando, ma a rinfrancare questo senso di "stranezza" oltretutto ricorre ogni volta questa tua espressione: "forse-compagno". Per me è cosa del tutto nuova, pur essendo qui da diverso tempo.


Secondo me 
Forse-compagno perché dopo la tegolata del tradimento non è detto che Mille voglia continuare a considerarlo tale, in futuro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo me
> Forse-compagno perché dopo la tegolata del tradimento non è detto che Mille voglia continuare a considerarlo tale, in futuro.


Beh, fin li c'ero arrivato pure io, ed è proprio per questo che mi chiedo quanto il suo star male e rischiare di ipotecarsi il futuro con una persona che non le muove sentimenti ed emozioni di un certo rilievo possa valer la pena. Non che debba sparire, per carità, ma arrivare a riprenderselo in casa ancora in stato larvale........


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo me
> *Forse-compagno* perché dopo la tegolata del tradimento non è detto che Mille voglia continuare a considerarlo tale, in futuro.


Forse-compagno perchè, indipendentemente dal tradimento, può una donna percepire un uomo così fragile e interiormente devastato come un vero 'compagno'? Cosa può condividere con lui adesso? Come può affidarsi a lui?

Per questo dicevo che ora lui deve necessariamente rimettersi in piedi. Proprio perchè in questo momento è talmente immerso in questo stato 'larvale', come diceva giustamente MM, che non può essere considerato un compagno dalla sua donna.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Settembre 2012)

Credo sia il caso di rimarcare una cosa: sia ben chiaro che le persone che a torto o ragione si trovano in condizioni di difficoltà vanno senza dubbio aiutate. Quello che io metto in discussione è il livello di coinvolgimento accettabile qualora il rapporto con questa persona si trovi ad essere flebile come quello che (ai miei occhi) appare quello di Mille per uno che ora è in pappa per averle fatto un torto grave non avendo poi le palle per reggerne la responsabilità.
Poveraccio, va certo curato ma Mille deve a sua volta potersi serenamente leccare le ferite senza farsi carico oltremodo del senzapallismo di lui.


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Credo sia il caso di rimarcare una cosa: sia ben chiaro che le persone che a torto o ragione si trovano in condizioni di difficoltà vanno senza dubbio aiutate. Quello che io metto in discussione è il livello di coinvolgimento accettabile qualora il rapporto con questa persona si trovi ad essere flebile come quello che (ai miei occhi) appare quello di Mille per uno che ora è in pappa per averle fatto un torto grave non avendo poi le palle per reggerne la responsabilità.
> Poveraccio, va certo curato ma Mille deve a sua volta potersi serenamente leccare le ferite senza farsi carico oltremodo del senzapallismo di lui.


vista da qui la vicenda a me appare così:
lui sta male, ma non a causa del tradimento, questo è stata solo l'ultima goccia di un vaso oramai colmo
Millepensieri giustamente da un lato è arrabbiata per il tradimento, dall'altra è preoccupata per questa persona: in questa situazione non è certo facile capire se è ancora innamorata o se prova solo un sentimento di bene
ed è proprio per questo sentimento di bene (amore?) che non le è facile staccarsi se non dall'uomo che la tradita, ma di certo dalla persona che sta male


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo me
> Forse-compagno perché dopo la tegolata del tradimento non è detto che Mille voglia continuare a considerarlo tale, in futuro.





Sole ha detto:


> Forse-compagno perchè, indipendentemente dal tradimento, può una donna percepire un uomo così fragile e interiormente devastato come un vero 'compagno'? Cosa può condividere con lui adesso? Come può affidarsi a lui?
> 
> Per questo dicevo che ora lui deve necessariamente rimettersi in piedi. Proprio perchè in questo momento è talmente immerso in questo stato 'larvale', come diceva giustamente MM, che non può essere considerato un compagno dalla sua donna.


si, "forse-compagno" per questi motivi :up:


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si, "forse-compagno" per questi motivi :up:


Millepensieri, non sto a raccontarti la mia storia, nei dettagli non l'ho mai raccontata qui sopra o altrove.

Ma posso dirti che mio marito mi ha tradita in un periodo della sua vita in cui stava malissimo, tanto da somatizzare il suo malessere e avere grossi disturbi fisici che gli impedivano una vita normale. So per certo che aveva meditato il suicidio e se non avessi scoperto tutto non so come sarebbe finita.

Questo per dirti che anch'io mi sono ritrovata non solo tradita, ma anche nella condizione di dover accudire un uomo che doveva necessariamente ricostruirsi a partire dalle fondamenta.

In quel periodo non capivo perchè i miei sentimenti per lui erano così altalenanti. Pensavo fosse per il tradimento. Poi ho capito che l'estrema fragilità che avevo scoperto in lui (quasi patologica, nel senso che ha richesto cure specialistiche) me l'aveva reso marito e amante... ma non più compagno.
E compagno non lo è diventato più, purtroppo.

Io ti auguro con tutto il cuore di ritrovarlo, quel compagno. E' la base di tutto, della vostra rinascita come coppia.
Per questo, per agevolare questo recupero, ti consiglio di rassegnarti a 'perderlo' per il tempo necessario al suo percorso personale. Solo quando si sarà ritrovato, come ho già detto, potrà porsi il problema di ritrovare te.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Millepensieri, non sto a raccontarti la mia storia, nei dettagli non l'ho mai raccontata qui sopra o altrove.
> 
> Ma posso dirti che mio marito mi ha tradita in un periodo della sua vita in cui stava malissimo, tanto da somatizzare il suo malessere e avere grossi disturbi fisici che gli impedivano una vita normale. So per certo che aveva meditato il suicidio e se non avessi scoperto tutto non so come sarebbe finita.
> 
> ...


Mi aggiungo qui alle ovazioni che quasi sempre meriti per i tuoi interventi


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Millepensieri, non sto a raccontarti la mia storia, nei dettagli non l'ho mai raccontata qui sopra o altrove.
> 
> Ma posso dirti che mio marito mi ha tradita in un periodo della sua vita in cui stava malissimo, tanto da somatizzare il suo malessere e avere grossi disturbi fisici che gli impedivano una vita normale. So per certo che aveva meditato il suicidio e se non avessi scoperto tutto non so come sarebbe finita.
> 
> ...


Mi sento piombare un peso addosso dopo aver letto le tue parole, ma ti ringrazio per averle scritte, davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Millepensieri, non sto a raccontarti la mia storia, nei dettagli non l'ho mai raccontata qui sopra o altrove.
> 
> Ma posso dirti che mio marito mi ha tradita in un periodo della sua vita in cui stava malissimo, tanto da somatizzare il suo malessere e avere grossi disturbi fisici che gli impedivano una vita normale. So per certo che aveva meditato il suicidio e se non avessi scoperto tutto non so come sarebbe finita.
> 
> ...


Bel post davvero


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sento piombare un peso addosso dopo aver letto le tue parole, ma ti ringrazio per averle scritte, davvero.


ho l'impressione che questo peso un po' tu lo avvertissi anche prima. tieni conto che tu, a differenza di sole non hai figli e puoi essere più serena nella decisione di sganciarti da un disagio che rischia di coinvolgerti.
e non dico certo che quando un compagno scopre certe fragilità lo si debba lasciare a se stesso, anzi, ma in questo caso (e dico naturalmente cose opinabli sulla base di poco o nulla) mi pare che ci sia qualcosa che non quadra e nel suo atteggiamento e in quello della famiglia ,come se ti allontanassero da estranea conoscendo uno stato patologico preesistente.
il mio istinto ti direbbe di fuggire alla grande ma ci sta benssimo che non abbia capito niente .


----------



## Daniele (4 Settembre 2012)

Minerva, una donna che fugge alla grande da una situazione del genere...non è mai stata la compagna di quel uomo. 
Una persona può decidere di andare via, ma dopo, perchè è facile abbandonare quando si scopre che un uomo ha delle fragilità, ma un uomo se è tale non lascerebbe mai una donna perchè ha delle fragilità.

Io aiutai la mia ex nei suoi momenti no...lei non mi ha aiutato neppure quando mi ha fatto del male e ieri ho scoperto che tutta quella situazione non è stata sopportata da mia madre, ho scoperto che ha una grave depressione dovuta alla mia.
Che bella la vita, una donna decide e due vite si spezzano.


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, una donna che fugge alla grande da una situazione del genere...non è mai stata la compagna di quel uomo.
> Una persona può decidere di andare via, ma dopo, perchè è facile abbandonare quando si scopre che un uomo ha delle fragilità, ma un uomo se è tale non lascerebbe mai una donna perchè ha delle fragilità.
> 
> Io aiutai la mia ex nei suoi momenti no...lei non mi ha aiutato neppure quando mi ha fatto del male e ieri ho scoperto che tutta quella situazione non è stata sopportata da mia madre, ho scoperto che ha una grave depressione dovuta alla mia.
> Che bella la vita, una donna decide e due vite si spezzano.


Daniele, perdonami.

Credevi davvero che tua madre non soffrisse nel vedere TE soffrire?
Pensi sul serio di non essere sempre il suo primo pensiero?

E' tua madre, e per lei TU verrai sempre prima di tutto.
Quindi credo fosse abbastanza logico quello che hai scoperto.

Spero sia una motivazione in più, per te.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

dipende dalle situazioni, daniele.se io oggi non aiutassi mio marito in caso di sopraggiunto disagio sarei una gran vigliacca...ma qui la leggo diversa





Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, una donna che fugge alla grande da una situazione del genere...non è mai stata la compagna di quel uomo.
> Una persona può decidere di andare via, ma dopo, perchè è facile abbandonare quando si scopre che un uomo ha delle fragilità, ma un uomo se è tale non lascerebbe mai una donna perchè ha delle fragilità.
> 
> Io aiutai la mia ex nei suoi momenti no...lei non mi ha aiutato neppure quando mi ha fatto del male e ieri ho scoperto che tutta quella situazione non è stata sopportata da mia madre, ho scoperto che ha una grave depressione dovuta alla mia.
> Che bella la vita, una donna decide e due vite si spezzano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, una donna che fugge alla grande da una situazione del genere...non è mai stata la compagna di quel uomo.
> Una persona può decidere di andare via, ma dopo, perchè è facile abbandonare quando si scopre che un uomo ha delle fragilità, ma un uomo se è tale non lascerebbe mai una donna perchè ha delle fragilità.
> 
> Io aiutai la mia ex nei suoi momenti no...lei non mi ha aiutato neppure quando mi ha fatto del male e ieri ho scoperto che tutta quella situazione non è stata sopportata da mia madre, ho scoperto che ha una grave depressione dovuta alla mia.
> Che bella la vita, una donna decide e due vite si spezzano.


Non si lascia certamente una persona quando è in così grave difficoltà, seppure dopo un tradimento. Ma nella storia di Mille anche io, come Minerva.... percepisco un lato oscuro, un qualcosa di veramente strano sia nell'atteggiamento di lui, sia nell'atteggiamento dei suoi genitori. Spero di sbagliarmi... ma se così non fosse, anche io direi di prendere distanza almeno fino a che non si dipanano queste ombre. Anche mio marito ha tradito in un momento di sua crisi personale fortissima, anche lui, una volta scoperto ha avuto diverse crisi di panico, durante le prime due io non c'ero e me le ha raccontate molto tempo dopo, ha perso anche conoscenza... ma una crisi come quella descritta da Mille va ben oltre una reazione psicosomatica ad un trauma e a me sembra davvero strano che questa persona non avesse già avuto crisi analoghe in passato e che i suoi genitori abbiano avuto una reazione così protettiva nei confronti di un uomo adulto.


----------



## Daniele (4 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dalle situazioni, daniele.se io oggi non aiutassi mio marito in caso di sopraggiunto disagio sarei una gran vigliacca...ma qui la leggo diversa


Lui ha tradito, ok, ma il disagio che prova è superiore al tradimento. Sappi che io ho aiutato la mia ex anche dopo che avevo scoperto il tradimento, tanto ero già a Roma e lei aveva davvero bisogno. Ma lei non ha avuto lo stesso riguardo mio, perchè a me quello è costato parecchio in risorse personali e questo dovrei dire a Millepensieri. se si prende carico di aiutare il suo compagno, deve però mettere in chiaro che a prescindere di come andranno le cose, lui dovrà prendersi carico del disagio che lei potrebbe avere, perchè finita l'emergenza sua, lei potrebbe avere una caduta incredibile.
Millepensieri, io ero forte e sono caduto, non pecccare di superbia ed ascoltami, cadere può essere un baratro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Daniele*

DANIELE C'è!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANIELE C'è!


Vero. Non mi saluta mai quello sciamannato, ma c'è.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Sai sbri quando daniele insulta,parla di salamelle,di cetrioli,di zoccole è un ottimo segno...!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai sbri quando daniele insulta,parla di salamelle,di cetrioli,di zoccole è un ottimo segno...!:rotfl:


Infatti io sono contenta. Ma lui resta uno sciamannato che non mi saluta mai. E aveva promesso di venire a stirarmi la roba e non è mai passato.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2012)

*Sbri*

Ti fideresti di Daniele?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti fideresti di Daniele?


Scherzi? Gli lasciavo pure le chiavi di casa... niente, si è fatto di nebbia.


----------



## Daniele (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scherzi? Gli lasciavo pure le chiavi di casa... niente, si è fatto di nebbia.


Camicie??? nessun problema, quasi quasi mi diverto a stirarle!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Camicie??? nessun problema, quasi quasi mi diverto a stirarle!


ah eccoti... temevo mi snobbassi...


----------



## Daniele (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah eccoti... temevo mi snobbassi...


In casa valgo solo per lo stirare, che tristezza.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

snobba pure me.evidentemente non ama le carampane...lo capisco


----------



## Daniele (4 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> snobba pure me.evidentemente non ama le carampane...lo capisco


No che non ti snobbo carissima!!! E' solo che sono la lavoro e sto facend nel frattempo una urgente quotazione  per unaa trattativa in Inghilterra al pomeriggio!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No che non ti snobbo carissima!!! E' solo che sono la lavoro e sto facend nel frattempo una urgente quotazione per unaa trattativa in Inghilterra al pomeriggio!!!


allora un bacione, vai e stendili!


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No che non ti snobbo carissima!!! E' solo che sono la lavoro e sto facend nel frattempo una urgente quotazione per unaa trattativa in Inghilterra al pomeriggio!!!


il lavoro innanzi tutto, bel giovanotto!


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, *una donna che fugge *alla grande da una situazione del genere...non è mai stata la compagna di quel uomo.
> Una persona può decidere di andare via, ma dopo, perchè è facile abbandonare quando si scopre che un uomo ha delle fragilità, ma un uomo se è tale non lascerebbe mai una donna perchè ha delle fragilità.
> 
> Io aiutai la mia ex nei suoi momenti no...lei non mi ha aiutato neppure quando mi ha fatto del male e ieri ho scoperto che tutta quella situazione non è stata sopportata da mia madre, ho scoperto che ha una grave depressione dovuta alla mia.
> Che bella la vita, una donna decide e due vite si spezzano.


Daniele, non è fuggire.

Parlo per me ovviamente.

Io sapevo che mio marito era una persona debole e fragile. L'ho sempre saputo. Ma l'ho sempre sostenuto, sempre. Anche quando tutti pensavano che sarebbe rimasto un nullafacente a vita, perchè aveva interrotto gli studi e passava da un lavoretto all'altro senza prospettive, io l'ho sostenuto, ho creduto in lui, l'ho aiutato a ritagliarsi il suo spazio e a realizzarsi in campo lavorativo.
E' diventato padre, e non riusciva a reggere quel ruolo. Si metteva in competizione coi suoi figli, era nervoso, assente, insofferente nei loro confronti. E io ho sempre retto tutto il peso emotivo di questa situazione sulle spalle, senza lamentarmi mai. Perchè se fossi crollata io, sarebbe crollato tutto.

Poi ho scoperto della sua doppia vita e sai com'è, non ce l'ho più fatta e sono crollata alla grande.

Ma non sono fuggita. Gli sono rimasta accanto come potevo. Ma per sopravvivergli accanto ho dovuto cominciare a pensare a me, per la prima volta dopo anni in cui tutto ruotava intorno a lui.

In questi anni sono cambiata, ho capito che non posso avere accanto un uomo che dipende da me. Lui è un po' più forte adesso, ma resta un uomo egocentrico, infantile, bisognoso di attenzioni costanti. Incapace di porsi in una relazione come una persona adulta.

Io non voglio fare da stampella a nessuno. E non voglio restare impantanata in dinamiche che non mi fanno crescere. Voglio una relazione adulta con un uomo adulto. E' così incomprensibile questo?

Dopo quasi vent'anni e vari tradimenti subiti, penso di avere il diritto di voltare pagina. E sono in pace con la mia coscienza perchè posso dire di farlo dopo averci provato con tutta me stessa.

Spero che Millepensieri possa giungere alla sua personale conclusione, qualunque essa sia, con la stessa consapevolezza.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Daniele, non è fuggire.
> 
> Parlo per me ovviamente.
> 
> ...


hai resistito anche troppo


----------



## elena_ (4 Settembre 2012)

scusate se occupo un po' di questo spazio 
ma più vado avanti a leggere questo 3D, più torno indietro a qualche anno fa 
e rivedo me e la mia storia
prima che io stessa la facessi finire nel modo più traumatico 

io avevo intuito quel suo lato oscuro
gli attacchi di panico, l'attaccamento a sua madre, la mia voglia di mettere al mondo un figlio e il suo totale disinteresse, il suo rifiuto di me

e quando lui aveva bisogno io c'ero sempre
e quando io avevo bisogno lui non c'era mai

...


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ho l'impressione che questo peso un po' tu lo avvertissi anche prima*. tieni conto che tu, a differenza di sole non hai figli e puoi essere più serena nella decisione di sganciarti da un disagio che rischia di coinvolgerti.
> e non dico certo che quando un compagno scopre certe fragilità lo si debba lasciare a se stesso, anzi, ma in questo caso (e dico naturalmente cose opinabli sulla base di poco o nulla) *mi pare che ci sia qualcosa che non quadra e nel suo atteggiamento e in quello della famiglia* ,come se ti allontanassero da estranea conoscendo uno stato patologico preesistente.
> *il mio istinto ti direbbe di fuggire alla grande* ma ci sta benssimo che non abbia capito niente .





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non si lascia certamente una persona quando è in così grave difficoltà, seppure dopo un tradimento. Ma nella storia di Mille anche io, come Minerva.... *percepisco un lato oscuro, un qualcosa di veramente strano sia nell'atteggiamento di lui, sia nell'atteggiamento dei suoi genitori*. Spero di sbagliarmi... ma se così non fosse, *anche io direi di prendere distanza almeno fino a che non si dipanano queste ombre*. Anche mio marito ha tradito in un momento di sua crisi personale fortissima, anche lui, una volta scoperto ha avuto diverse crisi di panico, durante le prime due io non c'ero e me le ha raccontate molto tempo dopo, ha perso anche conoscenza... ma una crisi come quella descritta da Mille va ben oltre una reazione psicosomatica ad un trauma e *a me sembra davvero strano che questa persona non avesse già avuto crisi analoghe in passato e che i suoi genitori abbiano avuto una reazione così protettiva nei confronti di un uomo adulto*.


Diciamo che le parole di Sole mi hanno confermato che sarà durissima, mi ha dato degli scorci di un futuro complicato. Ha scritto con molta chiarezza, in base alla propria esperienza e non ha abbellito le cose. Se resto so di dover sputare sangue. E il mio istinto per ora mi dice di non andare nonostante tutto.

Il suo atteggiamento, si, è strano. E' cambiato spaventosamente, lo riconosco a fatica. Lo riprenderò a casa solo se lo psicoterapeuta dirà che è la cosa migliore da fare, la mia disponibilità c'è.
La reazione della sua famiglia non mi stupisce, hanno già perso un figlio suicida e temono che lui provi a fare la stessa cosa. 
A parte l'episodio della seduta di cui ero all'oscuro non mi hanno esclusa. Ci siamo chiariti tra di noi e spero che non agiscano più così. Per il resto, sempre corretti con me.

Non ha avuto altre crisi in passato, no. Nemmeno problemi di altro tipo, ma può anche darsi che si sia tenuto tutto dentro, nascondendo il suo disagio dietro un'apparente vitalità. 



Daniele ha detto:


> Lui ha tradito, ok, ma il disagio che prova è superiore al tradimento. Sappi che io ho aiutato la mia ex anche dopo che avevo scoperto il tradimento, tanto ero già a Roma e lei aveva davvero bisogno. Ma lei non ha avuto lo stesso riguardo mio, perchè a me quello è costato parecchio in risorse personali e questo dovrei dire a Millepensieri. *se si prende carico di aiutare il suo compagno, deve però mettere in chiaro che a prescindere di come andranno le cose, lui dovrà prendersi carico del disagio che lei potrebbe avere, perchè finita l'emergenza sua, lei potrebbe avere una caduta incredibile.*
> Millepensieri, io ero forte e sono caduto, non peccare di superbia ed ascoltami, cadere può essere un baratro.


Spero di riuscire a fermarmi prima di cadere nel baratro per non finire a pezzi. Come hai detto in base alla tua esperienza, non è detto che lui ricambi alla fine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Diciamo che le parole di Sole mi hanno confermato che sarà durissima, mi ha dato degli scorci di un futuro complicato. Ha scritto con molta chiarezza, in base alla propria esperienza e non ha abbellito le cose. Se resto so di dover sputare sangue. E il mio istinto per ora mi dice di non andare nonostante tutto.
> 
> Il suo atteggiamento, si, è strano. E' cambiato spaventosamente, lo riconosco a fatica. Lo riprenderò a casa solo se lo psicoterapeuta dirà che è la cosa migliore da fare, la mia disponibilità c'è.
> La reazione della sua famiglia non mi stupisce, *hanno già perso un figlio suicida e temono che lui provi a fare la stessa cosa.
> ...


capito. Stai molto attenta e tieni sempre presente che non puoi farti carico di certe cose, quando dovrai prendere una decisione, per quanto tu ti possa sentire male a vederlo in difficoltà. E cercherei anche di parlare da sola con il terapeuta, in merito ai comportamenti che puoi aspettarti da lui. Tieni presente che in questo momento tutti gli attori sono preoccupati del fatto che stia bene LUI, ma devi stare bene anche TU. Un abbraccio.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capito. Stai molto attenta e tieni sempre presente che non puoi farti carico di certe cose, quando dovrai prendere una decisione, per quanto tu ti possa sentire male a vederlo in difficoltà. E cercherei anche di parlare da sola con il terapeuta, in merito ai comportamenti che puoi aspettarti da lui. Tieni presente che in questo momento tutti gli attori sono preoccupati del fatto che stia bene LUI, ma devi stare bene anche TU. Un abbraccio.


Hai assolutamente ragione, grazie.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2012)

Mille,un piccolo consiglio apparentemente strano: cerca di guardare di che colore è il cielo,quando esci 

se vedere il sole ti strappa un sorriso vuol dire che tutto sommato stai tenendo.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Daniele, non è fuggire.
> 
> Parlo per me ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Io l'ho conosciuto come una persona forte e indipendente, non credo che saremmo arrivati a durare sei anni se si fosse appoggiato tanto a me. 
Hai avuto una riserva immensa di determinazione per andare avanti vent'anni con lui e con dei figli.

Ti ammiro per la perseveranza e per aver preso una scelta consapevole. E grazie per l'augurio, lo spero anch'io.


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io l'ho conosciuto come una persona forte e indipendente, non credo che saremmo arrivati a durare sei anni se si fosse appoggiato tanto a me.
> Hai avuto una riserva immensa di determinazione per andare avanti vent'anni con lui e con dei figli.
> 
> Ti ammiro per la perseveranza e per aver preso una scelta consapevole. E grazie per l'augurio, lo spero anch'io.


Grazie anche a te.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere. 

Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte. 
Perchè magari scoprire di averla avuta a cena a casa o di essere uscita con lei non sarebbe esattamente terapeutico in questo momento. Lui ha giurato che non la conosco, ma vabbè, sull'argomento la mia fiducia è sotto zero ora come ora.

Serve sapere chi è l'altra? Non ho in mente confronti teatrali, risse o il desiderio di vendicarmi...bho...per me lei non è nessuno e non significa niente...pensieri della serie "avveleniamoci il pomeriggio con altre menate".


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
> Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere.
> 
> Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte.
> ...



brava! lascia perdere! :up:


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
> Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere.
> 
> Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte.
> ...


Se tra le amiche minchione ce n'era una più silenziosa delle altre, sai chi è l'amante... 

Il fatto che lui ti dica che non la conosci non conta un cazzo, può tranquillamente mentire per proteggerla, soprattutto se vi è vicina.

Secondo me, se tu non ci hai pensato fino ad ora è meglio così: continua a non farlo!


----------



## Non Registrato* (5 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
> Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere.
> 
> Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte.
> ...


servirebbe massima trasparenza da parte di lui.
lei non ha rilievo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
> Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere.
> 
> Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte.
> ...


Meglio se non ne sai nulla, dai retta a zia. Non cambia niente...


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
> Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere.
> 
> Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte.
> ...


fanculo alle amiche minchione


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Se* tra le amiche minchione ce n'era una più silenziosa delle altre, sai chi è l'amante*...
> 
> Il fatto che lui ti dica che non la conosci non conta un cazzo, può tranquillamente mentire per proteggerla, soprattutto se vi è vicina.
> 
> Secondo me, se tu non ci hai pensato fino ad ora è meglio così: continua a non farlo!


ma dai:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
> Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere.
> 
> Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte.
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione, non serve proprio a nulla e da quello che ho letto sei proprio un tipo che può superare con forza e ottimismo qualsiasi cosa.avevo dei dubbi su di lui ma da quello che hai scritto prima pare si stiano rivelando piuttosto infondati.
molto meglio così


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un pranzo rovinato dalle solite amiche che sentivano il bisogno di ripercorrere tutte le mie vicende *dandomi illuminanti consigli da rivista*. In generale hanno accettato i miei inviti ad andare a quel paese, perchè gli articoli letti dal parrucchiere non sono esattamente delle perle di saggezza, ma restano enormemente stupite dal fatto che non abbia distrutto il mondo per scoprire chi è l'amante.
> Secondo loro dovrei scavare a fondo per sapere che faccia ha, la sua età, se è sposata o meno, se ha dei figli, se è più alta di me o altre cose del genere.
> 
> Non so, non ci ho pensato per molto, era una cosa che avevo messo da parte.
> ...


ovvio. mal comune mezzo gaudio. e loro in attesa di raccapriccicanti notizie dell'al-di-là del loro orizzonte, da divulgare tramite "Radio Mary" in nome dell'ultimo segreto da mantenere 

Stai bene alla larga e non meravigliarti delle necessità morbose delle amiche (e amici). C'è chi parla e chi fa. Mi sembra che sai fare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meglio se non ne sai nulla, dai retta a zia. Non cambia niente...


cambia, se vieni a sapere chi era l'altra/o.

cambia che il partner traditore non è più l'unico responsabile del misfatto e quindi devi combattere su più fronti, e perdi così di vista l'obiettivo principale: l'amore e il tradimento del tuo amore. e perdi la chance di ricucire la ferita.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> brava! lascia perdere! :up:


Grazie, ho già troppi pensieri . Non voglio fare anche la detective.



demoralizio ha detto:


> Se tra le amiche minchione ce n'era una più silenziosa delle altre, sai chi è l'amante...
> 
> Il fatto che lui ti dica che non la conosci non conta un cazzo, può tranquillamente mentire per proteggerla, soprattutto se vi è vicina.
> 
> Secondo me, se tu non ci hai pensato fino ad ora è meglio così: continua a non farlo!


Parlavano tutte! Quindi una di loro ha pensato al pranzo per deviare i miei sospetti, geniale :rotfl:
Eh si, lo so. Potrei benissimo averci scherzato durante una grigliata in cortile.



Non Registrato* ha detto:


> servirebbe massima trasparenza da parte di lui.
> lei non ha rilievo.


Esatto, lei conta poco o nulla per quanto mi riguarda. 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meglio se non ne sai nulla, dai retta a zia. Non cambia niente...


Edit: Come dice Quibbel, cambierebbe molto invece. Sarebbe una distrazione dolorosa.



elena_ ha detto:


> fanculo alle amiche minchione


:up:



Minerva ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, non serve proprio a nulla e da quello che ho letto sei proprio un tipo che può superare con forza e ottimismo qualsiasi cosa.avevo dei dubbi su di lui ma da quello che hai scritto prima pare si stiano rivelando piuttosto infondati.
> molto meglio così


Grazie, speriamo bene .


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ovvio. mal comune mezzo gaudio. e loro in attesa di raccapriccicanti notizie dell'al-di-là del loro orizzonte, da divulgare tramite "Radio Mary" in nome dell'ultimo segreto da mantenere
> 
> Stai bene alla larga e non meravigliarti delle necessità morbose delle amiche (e amici). C'è chi parla e chi fa. Mi sembra che sai fare


Hai detto bene, necessità morbose, sto rivalutando un po' di amicizie meno importanti. Per alcune persone sono diventata la soap del momento, da seguire rivelazione per rivelazione con un bicchierone di pop corn in mano.



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> cambia, se vieni a sapere chi era l'altra/o.
> 
> cambia che il partner traditore non è più l'unico responsabile del misfatto e quindi devi combattere su più fronti, e perdi così di vista l'obiettivo principale: l'amore e il tradimento del tuo amore. e perdi la chance di ricucire la ferita.


Si, dagli sms e dalle poche parole che sono riuscita a fargli dire, è una sua collega, la misteriosa "ufficio2". E direi che mi basta.
Visto che tra di loro non c'è una sola persona a cui tenga, non ho voglia di avere una faccia e un nome da odiare in  testa.


----------



## Lucrezia (5 Settembre 2012)

Non vorrei essere brutale, ma c'è qualcosa nel modo i cui scrivi - fin dall'inizio - che mi dà la sensazione che questa storia sia in qualche modo già finita. è una sensazione solo mia? Ad ogni modo, se c'è stato un suicidio in famiglia, se vi sembra idonea suggerirei di prendere in considerazione come terapia anche le costellazioni famigliari. Brevissima e di grande impatto, aggiungerei che secondo le costellazioni probabilmente hai già dato una spiegazione del perchè la coppia fa fatica a reggere.


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere brutale, ma c'è qualcosa nel modo i cui scrivi - fin dall'inizio - che mi dà la sensazione che questa storia sia in qualche modo già finita. è una sensazione solo mia? Ad ogni modo, se c'è stato un suicidio in famiglia, se vi sembra idonea suggerirei di prendere in considerazione come terapia anche le costellazioni famigliari. Brevissima e di grande impatto, aggiungerei che secondo le costellazioni probabilmente hai già dato una spiegazione del perchè la coppia fa fatica a reggere.



Ho fatto le costellazioni famigliari anni fa. E' un'esperienza sconvolgente, sicuramente di enorme impatto.
Ottimo suggerimento, Lucrezia :up:
Sei una psicoterapeuta?


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere brutale, ma c'è qualcosa nel modo i cui scrivi - fin dall'inizio - che mi dà la sensazione che questa storia sia in qualche modo già finita. è una sensazione solo mia? Ad ogni modo, se c'è stato un suicidio in famiglia, se vi sembra idonea suggerirei di prendere in considerazione come terapia anche le costellazioni famigliari. Brevissima e di grande impatto, aggiungerei che secondo le costellazioni probabilmente hai già dato una spiegazione del perchè la coppia fa fatica a reggere.


Se condividessi la tua sensazione non credo che scriverei qui e sarei molto più serena immagino.
Come ho già detto, stando lontana da lui e non avendo ancora affrontato bene la situazione, i pensieri "no" si sono definiti molto più chiaramente degli altri, che ci sono e si fanno sentire in modo caotico, ma con almeno la medesima forza.

Domani incontreremo uno psicoterapeuta sistemico relazionale, da cui comunque la terapia che consigli tu ha preso degli elementi. Ma non saprei paragonarle. Soprattutto non saprei dire se li suicidio del fratello sia legato al suo malessere.


----------



## Lucrezia (5 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho fatto le costellazioni famigliari anni fa. E' un'esperienza sconvolgente, sicuramente di enorme impatto.
> Ottimo suggerimento, Lucrezia :up:
> Sei una psicoterapeuta?


Qualcosa del genere ;-)




MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se condividessi la tua sensazione non credo che scriverei qui e sarei molto più serena immagino.
> Come ho già detto, stando lontana da lui e non avendo ancora affrontato bene la situazione, i pensieri "no" si sono definiti molto più chiaramente degli altri, che ci sono e si fanno sentire in modo caotico, ma con almeno la medesima forza.
> 
> Domani incontreremo uno psicoterapeuta sistemico relazionale, da cui comunque la terapia che consigli tu ha preso degli elementi. Ma non saprei paragonarle. Soprattutto non saprei dire se li suicidio del fratello sia legato al suo malessere.


Infatti non ho pensato che tu ne fossi consapevole. è normale e fisiologico avere pensieri no, sentirsi nel caos eccetera; solo, avendo letto post di altre persone in situazioni simili alla tua, percepisco nel tuo caso una differenza - così come ovviamente tutti sono diversi e hanno divere reazioni; un po' come se ti stessi mentendo, decidendo razionalmente di recuperare qualcosa che si è concluso a prescindere dalla vostra volontà, e rifiutando di vederlo, perchè magari equivarrebbe a un concetto di fallimento. Mi domandavo solo se fossi stata l'unica qui dentro ad avere questa impressione, ma magari mi sbaglio io, e la situazione è totalmente diversa, ti davo solo una mia opinione basata su'impressione istintiva. Prendi quel che c'è da prendere, e il resto buttalo via .

No la questione del suicidio ovviamente è relativa alla filosofia di approccio...lo citavo perchè secondo le costellazioni chi si suicida lo fa per seguire qualcuno morto prematuramente o non onorato nel sistema famigliare (compresi aborti ecc)...e siccome ovviamente un suicidio non risolve l'equilibrio di sistema, qualcun'altro si sacrifica successivamente: ciò spessissimo risulta nell'impossibilità dello "stare serenamente in una relazione", in quanto la persona vuole seguire la persona morta, e quindi non riesce ad essere realmente presente nella nuova famiglia. Ad ogni modo, questo era un suggerimento, ma sono sicura che qualsiasi terapeuta sceglierete sarà il migliore per voi. Ognuno ha strade diverse per raggiungere lo stesso obiettivo :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilla, anzi, scusa se magari sembro su di giri!
Tra il lavoro, lui e mille altre cose sono un attimo fuori fase.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, necessità morbose, sto rivalutando un po' di amicizie meno importanti. Per alcune persone sono diventata la soap del momento, da seguire rivelazione per rivelazione con un bicchierone di pop corn in mano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sa che mi sono preso una cotta per te


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sa che mi sono preso una cotta per te



Colpo di scena!


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sa che mi sono preso una cotta per te


E naturalmente sono pronta a ricevere questa rivelazione: intimo da battaglia, autoreggenti e frustino in mano. :diavoletto:
Non sto cazzeggiando mangiando un gelato al tiramisù con indosso la mia larghissima maglietta-pigiama dei Metallica. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sa che mi sono preso una cotta per te


Oddio che bella dichiarazione...:inlove:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Qualcosa del genere ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è anche mia impressione che la decisione è già stata presa. ma so (da tradito) che l'obiettività e decisionalità va a ondate. nell'insieme però credo che c'è una decisione verso la separazione, ma la speranza che continui dall'altra. perché comunque lei ama l'uomo delle sue pene.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Colpo di scena!





lunapiena ha detto:


> Oddio che bella dichiarazione...:inlove:



:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è anche mia impressione che la decisione è già stata presa. ma so (da tradito) che l'obiettività e decisionalità va a ondate. nell'insieme però credo che c'è una decisione verso la separazione, ma la speranza che continui dall'altra. perché comunque lei ama l'uomo delle sue pene.


Mi ero persa il tuo intervento facendo le mie battutine sceme.
Non vedo una decisione più chiara delle altre per ora, anche se la più ricorrente è quella che mi porta a continuare.
Le ondate...vero, ormai mi capisci bene.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Forse abbiamo compiuto un passo avanti.
Psicoterapia sistemico relazionale, sembra convincerlo.
E l'idea di essere coinvolti nel suo percorso piace a me e ai suoi.

Grazie a chi me ne ha parlato e mi ha fatto approfondire un po' l'argomento :up:.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Forse abbiamo compiuto un passo avanti.
> Psicoterapia sistemico relazionale, sembra convincerlo.
> E l'idea di essere coinvolti nel suo percorso piace a me e ai suoi.
> 
> Grazie a chi me ne ha parlato e mi ha fatto approfondire un po' l'argomento :up:.


Ottimo! :up:

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

hai capito, l'astronauta...toma toma cacchiacacchia è fuggita con l'admin 


MillePensieri ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito, l'astronauta...toma toma cacchiacacchia è fuggita con l'admin



Mi hai beccata! Ma non è solo il fascino del potere! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai capito, l'astronauta...toma toma cacchiacacchia è fuggita con l'admin


ma Min, cosa sta succedendo in questo forum?
Tutti in cottarella, pure tu con Oscuro Flambè.


Uff....

vado a vedermi un prono che è meglio.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Min, cosa sta succedendo in questo forum?
> Tutti in cottarella, pure tu con Oscuro Flambè.
> 
> 
> ...


scusa  che ci fai con uno a 90


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa a che ci fai con uno a 90



madonna non riesco più a scrivere.
Porno.
Non chiedermi perchè ma ho una tastiera di quelle tutte mollicce e trasparenti che sui bordi ha pure dell acqua rosa scioccante e brillantinata che si muove.

va bene che sono molto Moira Orfei ma questa roba è troppo anche per me.


Sembra un profilattico ciancicato e sporco di qualcosa di indefinibile.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna non riesco più a scrivere.
> *Porno.
> *Non chiedermi perchè ma ho una tastiera di quelle tutte mollicce e trasparenti che sui bordi ha pure dell acqua rosa scioccante e brillantinata che si muove.
> 
> ...


ah , ecco


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E naturalmente sono pronta a ricevere questa rivelazione: intimo da battaglia, autoreggenti e frustino in mano. :diavoletto:
> Non sto cazzeggiando mangiando un gelato al tiramisù con indosso la mia larghissima maglietta-pigiama dei Metallica. :rotfl::rotfl:


non ti spaventare ma sento che potrei amarti,vestita così.  con la maglietta-pigiama dei Metallica,intendo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna non riesco più a scrivere.
> Porno.
> Non chiedermi perchè ma ho una tastiera di quelle tutte mollicce e trasparenti che sui bordi ha pure dell acqua rosa scioccante e brillantinata che si muove.
> 
> ...


Tebina..prova a scrivere astinenza,forse ti viene meglio....


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vado a vedermi un prono che è meglio.


Che genere?


----------



## Arianna (6 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina..prova a scrivere astinenza,forse ti viene meglio....


LOTHAR
ti sto evocando da tre giorni
si può sapere dov'eri finito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina..prova a scrivere astinenza,forse ti viene meglio....


CATIVO:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Min, cosa sta succedendo in questo forum?
> Tutti in cottarella, pure tu con Oscuro Flambè.
> 
> 
> ...


Bhe mi hai detto che vedi una diversamente fedele in me, non voglio deluderti! :mrgreen:



perplesso ha detto:


> non ti spaventare ma sento che potrei amarti,vestita così.  con la maglietta-pigiama dei Metallica,intendo


Siete tutti così gentili e metallari qui, tentazioni ovunque. :mrgreen:



demoralizio ha detto:


> Che genere?


Apriamo un thread in una sezione privata? Un cineforum hard? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bhe mi hai detto che vedi una diversamente fedele in me, non voglio deluderti! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhm... di erotico qualcosina mi pare ci fosse... il pornazzo a me non piace e non ho verificato


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm... di erotico qualcosina mi pare ci fosse... il pornazzo a me non piace e non ho verificato


Era un battuta(ccia). 
Vado in castigo a scegliermi un gelato, ho lavorato tutta la sera e ho provato a fare un po' di spirito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Era un battuta(ccia).
> Vado in castigo a scegliermi un gelato, ho lavorato tutta la sera e ho provato a fare un po' di spirito.


ma tessssoro, avevo ben capito e stavo scherzando anche io!


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tessssoro, avevo ben capito e stavo scherzando anche io!


Le serate solitarie mi rendono emotiva, ho reagito esageratamente. 
Visto che scherzavi ti manderò GB di porno via MP. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Min, cosa sta succedendo in questo forum?
> Tutti in cottarella, pure tu con Oscuro Flambè.
> 
> 
> ...


ci hai insegnato come broccolare e ora ti lamenti? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ci hai insegnato come broccolare e ora ti lamenti? :rotfl:


ma ora è tutto un broccolare! 
Ovunque mi giri!

Pure tu Admin broccoli!

Non me lo sarei mai aspettato!
Cioè.
pensavo avessi il pipino ascetico ecco...


apa:


----------



## battiato63 (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma ora è tutto un broccolare!
> Ovunque mi giri!
> 
> Pure tu Admin broccoli!
> ...


dove c'è broccolamento ci sono io :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bhe mi hai detto che vedi una diversamente fedele in me, non voglio deluderti! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda 6 talmente simpatica che ti inviterei a cena fuori anche se avessi il seno piccolo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda 6 talmente simpatica che ti inviterei a cena fuori anche se avessi il seno piccolo


Perply, fai poco il furbo! Dedicati a Farfy come tuo preciso dovere e le sottilette lasciale a me che sono un estimatore del genere. Ad ognuno il suo, ok?! :0|


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Perply, fai poco il furbo! Dedicati a Farfy come tuo preciso dovere e le sottilette lasciale a me che sono un estimatore del genere. Ad ognuno il suo, ok?! :0|



.....grazie tesoro ma ormai ho capito che broccola con tutte.....

Tu tutto bene?


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....grazie tesoro ma ormai ho capito che broccola con tutte.....
> 
> Tu tutto bene?



uomini :blu:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....grazie tesoro ma ormai ho capito che broccola con tutte.....
> 
> Tu tutto bene?


Mi sento un pò in colpa nei tuoi confronti: avrei dovuto proteggerti meglio da certi elementi. Me lo sentivo, ma tu sembravi così presa...... Io sto bene
 Qualche gjorno al mare mi ci voleva e lunedi comincerà il calvario (e meno male!) Oggi im spiaggia ho pure cuccato una piacentissimanquarantenne, quindi che faccio, mi lamento? (oddio, considerando che ho con me le mia signora....)


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi sento un pò in colpa nei tuoi confronti: avrei dovuto proteggerti meglio da certi elementi. Me lo sentivo, ma tu sembravi così presa...... Io sto bene
> Qualche gjorno al mare mi ci voleva e lunedi comincerà il calvario (e meno male!) Oggi im spiaggia ho pure cuccato una piacentissimanquarantenne, quindi che faccio, mi lamento? (oddio, considerando che ho con me le mia signora....)




ma non l hai tradita da quando lei lo ha fatto?


persona la domanda forse inopportuna-


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

*Anteprima di convivenza*

Scusate se interrompo il broccolamento selvaggio, scrivo un paio di righe e vi lascio il campo libero.


 Allora...oggi ho pranzato con lui, è venuto a prendermi al lavoro, tanto per farsi guardare con odio dal mio capo-figura paterna e diventare bordeaux. Ma almeno è uscito da solo per più di venti minuti. Un trionfo.
Torna a casa domani pomeriggio, prima della seconda seduta (ancora conoscitiva), questa volta in solitaria.

Stiamo bruciando le tappe, passati dall'isolamento totale al suo ritorno. 
Più per il parere dello psicoterapeuta che per altro, perchè alla fine è con me che vuole provare a sentirsi meglio.
E visto che prima o poi deve tornare a lavorare, forse un approccio un pelo diretto non è così male.

Sta di fatto che ho mangiato facendo un lungo monologo.
Ha ascoltato con lo sguardo basso il racconto della mia mattinata e i miei programmi per la sera.
Lui non viene, non se la sente, magari gli altri lo accolgono male, la prossima volta.
Ogni tanto un monosillabo e un contatto visivo di un paio di secondi, verso la fine si è sentito abbastanza sciolto da esaltare la mia scelta del posto...davvero carino, si, ci vieni spesso?...nemmeno i ragazzi più chiusi ai tempi del liceo...

A un certo punto ho rovesciato un po' d'olio per sbaglio, ha pulito con tempi di reazione superumani.
In un attimo il tavolo era di nuovo immacolato.

In pratica so che avrò per casa un efficientissimo domestico muto e accondiscendente...

Se penso alla quotidianità con lui mi fa male la testa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stiamo bruciando le tappe, passati dall'isolamento totale al suo ritorno.
> Più per il parere dello psicoterapeuta che per altro, perchè alla fine è con me che vuole provare a sentirsi meglio.
> E visto che prima o poi deve tornare a lavorare, forse un approccio un pelo diretto non è così male.
> 
> ...


uhmmm... spero per te che esca presto dalla bolla...


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... spero per te che esca presto dalla bolla...


lo spero pure io!


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... spero per te che esca presto dalla bolla...





Simy ha detto:


> lo spero pure io!


Grazie, speriamo.
Certo rispetto a poco tempo fa va meglio, ma non è che ci sia molto da festeggiare per ora.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie, speriamo.
> Certo rispetto a poco tempo fa va meglio, ma non è che ci sia molto da festeggiare per ora.


tranquilla noi siamo pazienti! festeggieremo a tempo debito.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

Dai, grazie per aver letto il mio sfogo numero mille senza prendermi a testate.
Buona serata, provo a distrarmi un po' fuori.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dai, grazie per aver letto il mio sfogo numero mille senza prendermi a testate.
> Buona serata, provo a distrarmi un po' fuori.


Ma quali testate!
buona serata :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> In pratica so che avrò per casa un efficientissimo domestico muto e accondiscendente...
> 
> Se penso alla quotidianità con lui mi fa male la testa.


Me lo presti? Dovrei lucidare la mia alfa romeo la prossima settimana e penso proprio che lui potrebbe fare al caso mio!!!
Dai, suvvia, ti pago anche bene se gli ordini di pulirla bene.
Ammazza, lui deve sentirsi na merdaccia assoluta adesso per essere così, ma non temere, si sistemerà e forse forse capirà che cazzone è stato, durante e dopo il tradimento.

Auguroni


----------



## perplesso (7 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Scusate se interrompo il broccolamento selvaggio, scrivo un paio di righe e vi lascio il campo libero.
> 
> 
> Allora...oggi ho pranzato con lui, è venuto a prendermi al lavoro, tanto per farsi guardare con odio dal mio capo-figura paterna e diventare bordeaux. Ma almeno è uscito da solo per più di venti minuti. Un trionfo.
> ...


Per me sta andando benone.     non vorrei solo che fosse cambiato in modo troppo radicale


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Per me sta andando benone.     non vorrei solo che fosse cambiato in modo troppo radicale




ma figurati...gli passa ..gli passa...


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Me lo presti? Dovrei lucidare la mia alfa romeo la prossima settimana e penso proprio che lui potrebbe fare al caso mio!!!
> Dai, suvvia, ti pago anche bene se gli ordini di pulirla bene.
> Ammazza, lui deve sentirsi na merdaccia assoluta adesso per essere così, ma non temere, si sistemerà e forse forse capirà che cazzone è stato, durante e dopo il tradimento.
> 
> Auguroni


Ehm grazie.



perplesso ha detto:


> Per me sta andando benone.     non vorrei solo che fosse cambiato in modo troppo radicale


Per ora si. Definirlo introverso sarebbe un eufemismo.



dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma figurati...gli passa ..gli passa...


Pensiero sibillino (?)


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ehm grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ogni volta mi dico: mi astengo, forse sbaglio...auguri.
d'impulso l'unica cosa che mi viene è sempre : scappa!


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni volta mi dico: mi astengo, forse sbaglio...auguri.
> d'impulso l'unica cosa che mi viene è sempre : scappa!



Guarda...oggi la penso come te...sono sveglia dalle 3 e sto malissimo, all'idea di averlo in casa tra poche ore mi viene da piangere.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ehm grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




è solo un bimbo spaventato...o te lo tieni cosi o scappi...

Mille, io credo che gli uomini siano molto piu_ fragili_ di noi, e qualcuno lo è ancora di piu. non me ne vogliano ma ne sono convinta. e al termine non do una accezione negativa. 

nel tuo caso forse devi misurare quanta voglia hai ancora di accogliere questa profonda fragilità. tutto qui.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Guarda...oggi la penso come te...sono sveglia dalle 3 e sto malissimo, all'idea di averlo in casa tra poche ore mi viene da piangere.



perchè mille ?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

vedo mortificare la donna solare che sei in nome di qualcosa che forse non vale la pena.solo tu puoi rendertene conto





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Guarda...oggi la penso come te...sono sveglia dalle 3 e sto malissimo, all'idea di averlo in casa tra poche ore mi viene da piangere.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è solo un bimbo spaventato...o te lo tieni cosi o scappi...
> 
> Mille, io credo che gli uomini siano molto piu_ fragili_ di noi, e qualcuno lo è ancora di piu. non me ne vogliano ma ne sono convinta. e al termine non do una accezione negativa.
> 
> nel tuo caso forse devi misurare quanta voglia hai ancora di accogliere questa profonda fragilità. tutto qui.


E' che...vorrei crollare per un po', perchè devo essere io la roccia ora? Non mi è mai successo di sentirmi così a pezzi. Sto per rituffarmi nello schifo di due mesi fa, due estranei in casa. Non lo so, magari mi sbaglio, ma adesso non sto bene. Deve darmi qualche segnale da subito, mi sembra di aver fatto tutto da sola.
Forse scapperò davvero, letteralmente. L'ho già fatto per sei anni e sono stata benissimo, ero al centro del mio universo.



dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè mille ?





Minerva ha detto:


> vedo mortificare la donna solare che sei in nome di qualcosa che forse non vale la pena.solo tu puoi rendertene conto


Perchè con il nuovo lui mi spengo e trattenermi mi fa male. 

Non lo so se ne vale la pena, adesso sono in un momento di sconforto assoluto...provo ansia, rabbia e paura.
Eppure sono io ad essermelo ripreso...masochismo assoluto. Se riguardo i miei post fiduciosi di qualche giorno fa non ci credo, sembrano scritti da un'altra.


----------



## erab (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' che...vorrei crollare per un po', perchè devo essere io la roccia ora? Non mi è mai successo di sentirmi così a pezzi. Sto per rituffarmi nello schifo di due mesi fa, due estranei in casa. Non lo so, magari mi sbaglio, ma adesso non sto bene. Deve darmi qualche segnale da subito, mi sembra di aver fatto tutto da sola.
> Forse scapperò davvero, letteralmente. L'ho già fatto per sei anni e sono stata benissimo, ero al centro del mio universo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ti stai facendo la domanda giusta, ne vale veramente la pena? capisco l' affetto, capisco il sentirsi in dovere di aiutarlo, ma sono convinto, forse sbagliando, che solo chi è in pace con se stesso e con il mondo può aiutare 
chi non lo è.
Tu, per quello che ti ha fatto, non lo sei, avresti bisogno di sfogarti, di scaricarti, ma la sua situazione te lo impedisce.
Cosa resterà alla fine di te, di lui e di voi? se lui recuperasse tu, dopo mesi o forse anni a tenerti dentro 
un peso così grande, cosa faresti?

Non sono affari miei, non conosco la situazione, non conosco voi, lo so, ma quando ti leggo spero sempre che 
tu possa ritrovare una buona dose di sano egoismo e vada per la tua strada, scusami ma è così.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Ti stai facendo la domanda giusta, ne vale veramente la pena? capisco l' affetto, capisco il sentirsi in dovere di aiutarlo, ma sono convinto, forse sbagliando, che solo chi è in pace con se stesso e con il mondo può aiutare
> chi non lo è.
> Tu, per quello che ti ha fatto, non lo sei, avresti bisogno di sfogarti, di scaricarti, ma la sua situazione te lo impedisce.
> Cosa resterà alla fine di te, di lui e di voi? se lui recuperasse tu, dopo mesi o forse anni a tenerti dentro
> ...


Prendi gli ultimi messaggi come uno sfogo. Sono tutte queste ore, un rigurgito di rabbia pazzesco.
Ne vale la pena? Può essere, adesso non lo so, ho solo mal di testa.
Non è senso del dovere, non mi daranno una medaglia. L'ho voluto fare davvero, questo momento di sconforto è atipico rispetto ai miei pensieri in queste ultime due settimane. Rispetto agli inizi non tanto.

Per il resto è vero, non sono in pace e voglio sfogarmi con lui, quando scrivo qui o mi offrono una spalla su cui piangere non è lo stesso.

Non ci crederai ma ho vissuto egoisticamente per tanti anni e ammetto di essere stata davvero bene.
Con lui mi sono scoperta un po' altruista e capace di vivere una lunga relazione, per ora sento che pensare anche al forse-compagno *per un po'* non sia del tutto sbagliato, nonostante gli aghi in testa dicano il contrario. 

Pensa che sto così e lui non è ancora tornato, a fine giornata scriverò per chiedere come disfarsi di un cadavere senza dare nell'occhio.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Prendi gli ultimi messaggi come uno sfogo. Sono tutte queste ore, un rigurgito di rabbia pazzesco.
> Ne vale la pena? Può essere, adesso non lo so, ho solo mal di testa.
> Non è senso del dovere, non mi daranno una medaglia. L'ho voluto fare davvero, questo momento di sconforto è atipico rispetto ai miei pensieri in queste ultime due settimane. Rispetto agli inizi non tanto.
> 
> ...



ciao bella!
mi spiace leggerti cosi....
ne vale la pena? solo tu puoi saperlo...ma non farti togliere la tua vitalità!
un abbraccio


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao bella!
> mi spiace leggerti cosi....
> ne vale la pena? solo tu puoi saperlo...ma non farti togliere la tua vitalità!
> un abbraccio


grazie 
me lo godo tutto e ricambio
 :abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> grazie
> me lo godo tutto e ricambio
> :abbraccio:


----------



## erab (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Prendi gli ultimi messaggi come uno sfogo. Sono tutte queste ore, un rigurgito di rabbia pazzesco.
> Ne vale la pena? Può essere, adesso non lo so, ho solo mal di testa.
> Non è senso del dovere, non mi daranno una medaglia. L'ho voluto fare davvero, questo momento di sconforto è atipico rispetto ai miei pensieri in queste ultime due settimane. Rispetto agli inizi non tanto.
> 
> ...


ci vogliono i maiali, come insegna Testarossa in Snatch


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ci vogliono i maiali, come insegna Testarossa in Snatch


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' che...vorrei crollare per un po', perchè devo essere io la roccia ora? Non mi è mai successo di sentirmi così a pezzi. Sto per rituffarmi nello schifo di due mesi fa, due estranei in casa. Non lo so, magari mi sbaglio, ma adesso non sto bene. Deve darmi qualche segnale da subito, mi sembra di aver fatto tutto da sola.
> Forse scapperò davvero, letteralmente. L'ho già fatto per sei anni e sono stata benissimo, ero al centro del mio universo.
> 
> 
> ...


boh.   non so che dirti.   forse ti serve veramente una fuga.   qualche giorno col cervello spento,intendo.

vediamo lui come reagisce a rivedere casa vostra


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.   non so che dirti.   forse ti serve veramente una fuga.   qualche giorno col cervello spento,intendo.
> 
> vediamo lui come reagisce a rivedere casa vostra


Non l'ho visto per quasi due mesi. La mia fuga l'ho fatta e per ora ne evito un'altra. 

Come ha reagito...è sbiancato un attimo quando gli ho detto di aver cambiato le serrature, ma amen. Ora ha le nuove chiavi, avevo agito d'impulso ed ero stata meglio sul momento.
Per il resto è come immaginavo, in pratica non si parla un granché, ci siamo detti due cavolate, si muove come un ospite che non vuole dare fastidio e si fa in quattro per darmi una mano.

Un pomeriggio è andato, speriamo bene.


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto per quasi due mesi. La mia fuga l'ho fatta e per ora ne evito un'altra.
> 
> Come ha reagito...è sbiancato un attimo quando gli ho detto di aver cambiato le serrature, ma amen. Ora ha le nuove chiavi, avevo agito d'impulso ed ero stata meglio sul momento.
> Per il resto è come immaginavo, in pratica non si parla un granché, ci siamo detti due cavolate, si muove come un ospite che non vuole dare fastidio e si fa in quattro per darmi una mano.
> ...


già.   sarà una cosa lunga,penso.   non pretendere di parlare di cose complesse per lui.

non a brevissimo,almeno.     anche se mi sembra che il masso si muova più velocemente del previsto


----------



## demoralizio (8 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto per quasi due mesi. La mia fuga l'ho fatta e per ora ne evito un'altra.
> 
> Come ha reagito...è sbiancato un attimo quando gli ho detto di aver cambiato le serrature, ma amen. Ora ha le nuove chiavi, avevo agito d'impulso ed ero stata meglio sul momento.
> Per il resto è come immaginavo, in pratica non si parla un granché, ci siamo detti due cavolate, si muove come un ospite che non vuole dare fastidio e si fa in quattro per darmi una mano.
> ...


Si sente una merda, sente il tuo sconforto e la tua nausea. Il fatto che stia "schisso", che voli basso, che si inzerbini totalmente probabilmente lo rende l'uomo meno "sexy" del pianeta, ma almeno ti risparmia le alzate di cresta che hanno alcuni traditori. E ti posso assicurare che anche quella é una bella menata!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Scusate se interrompo il broccolamento selvaggio, scrivo un paio di righe e vi lascio il campo libero.
> 
> 
> Allora...oggi ho pranzato con lui, è venuto a prendermi al lavoro, tanto per farsi guardare con odio dal mio capo-figura paterna e diventare bordeaux. Ma almeno è uscito da solo per più di venti minuti. Un trionfo.
> ...


ho l'impressione che si lascia morire dentro. sempre in fuga.


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Si sente una merda, sente il tuo sconforto e la tua nausea. Il fatto che stia "schisso", che voli basso, che si inzerbini totalmente probabilmente lo rende l'uomo meno "sexy" del pianeta, *ma almeno ti risparmia le alzate di cresta che hanno alcuni traditori. E ti posso assicurare che anche quella é una bella menata*!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' che...vorrei crollare per un po', perchè devo essere io la roccia ora? Non mi è mai successo di sentirmi così a pezzi. Sto per rituffarmi nello schifo di due mesi fa, due estranei in casa. Non lo so, magari mi sbaglio, ma adesso non sto bene. Deve darmi qualche segnale da subito, mi sembra di aver fatto tutto da sola.
> Forse scapperò davvero, letteralmente. L'ho già fatto per sei anni e sono stata benissimo, ero al centro del mio universo.
> 
> 
> ...


Cara, a volte il tradimento è un trauma anche per il traditore. Sembra una cazzata ... ma so di cosa parlo, credimi... e puoi vedere tu stessa quali possano esserene talvolta gli effetti. Sembra pazzesco che chi si è ritrovato a subirlo senza poter scegliere, oltre ai suoi debba raccogliere pure i cocci di chi l'ha rotto il vaso. Ma nella vita capitano le cose più assurde. Non so se darti lo stesso consiglio di Minerva... continuo a dirti solo di aver cura di te. Ognuno di noi ha l'obbligo di avere cura di se stesso.


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Mille, che dire... 
Secondo me fai bene a darvi una seconda chance visto il rapporto importante che avete vissuto finora.
Tagliare adesso i ponti con lui sarebbe - forse - un po' superficiale (anche se capibile visto quello che ti ha fatto).
Però, se nel giro di qualche tempo vedi che la storia non evolve, che avete esaurito ogni argomento... a questo punto ci vuole l'intelligenza (che hai in quantità) per voltare pagina senza rimpianti.

ari


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Aggiungo, lasciarlo adesso (o ieri, a botta fresca) avrebbe un senso se tu fossi un'intransigente in fatto di tradimenti, tanto da ritenerlo un gesto irreparabile, mostruoso e gravissimo (quasi un delitto, per capirci). 
Con questa linea di pensiero ci sta che tu possa lasciarlo, anzi... che tu possa già da mesi averlo "scaricato".

Ma mollarlo perché adesso si comporta come una mummia, perché attraversa un momento di grande confusione... anche se posso capirlo non credo sia proprio la cosa giusta. Non per una questione morale ( = rimorsi) ma perché in futuro potresti avere il rimpianto di non esservi dati la possibilità di rivederlo nella sua massima forma, con una consapevolezza diversa, di non vedere se ci potevano essere spazi per una evoluzione interessante del vostro rapporto...

Per non sprecare un qualcosa che è parte di te e che ha comunque un significato importante.

ari


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2012)

in questa faccenda, secondo me , il tradimento è veramente qualcosa di marginale .
non è da quella "colpa" che lei dovrebbe eventualmente prendere le distanze ma dall'uomo che lui si è rivelato che forse (ma è solo la mia opinione) ha una fragilità e una debolezza di stampo infantile ed egoistico , di quelle che annientano gli altri più che altro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questa faccenda, secondo me , il tradimento è veramente qualcosa di marginale .
> non è da quella "colpa" che lei dovrebbe eventualmente prendere le distanze ma dall'uomo che lui si è rivelato che forse (ma è solo la mia opinione) ha una fragilità e una debolezza di stampo infantile ed egoistico , di quelle che annientano gli altri più che altro.


Abbandonare un uomo perchè non è "abbastanza uomo" mi pare una motivazione mostruosamente meschina, bassa, becera e purtroppo cara Minerva porta il tuo naturale snobismo (che io di solito tanto apprezzo) ad un livello talmente burino, misero e vuoto che merita solo una scrollata di capo.
Spero di aver inteso male.

Se c'è un punto sul quale Mille deve poggiare tutto quello che deciderà di fare o non fare è l'onesta valutazione dei suoi sentimenti e delle sue speranze per sè e per quest'uomo, a prescindere da chi, cosa o come lui sia.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Abbandonare un uomo perchè non è "abbastanza uomo" mi pare una motivazione mostruosamente meschina, bassa, becera e purtroppo cara Minerva porta il tuo naturale snobismo (che io di solito tanto apprezzo) ad un livello talmente burino, misero e vuoto *che merita solo una scrollata di capo*.
> Spero di aver inteso male.
> 
> Se c'è un punto sul quale Mille deve poggiare tutto quello che deciderà di fare o non fare è l'onesta valutazione dei suoi sentimenti e delle sue speranze per sè e per quest'uomo, a prescindere da chi, cosa o come lui sia.


non mi pareva di aver scritto proprio così ma scuoti tranquillo.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' che...vorrei crollare per un po', perchè devo essere io la roccia ora? Non mi è mai successo di sentirmi così a pezzi. Sto per rituffarmi nello schifo di due mesi fa, due estranei in casa. Non lo so, magari mi sbaglio, ma adesso non sto bene. Deve darmi qualche segnale da subito, mi sembra di aver fatto tutto da sola.
> Forse scapperò davvero, letteralmente. L'ho già fatto per sei anni e sono stata benissimo, ero al centro del mio universo.
> 
> 
> ...


Mille, assai modestamente, se sino ad oggi siete rimasti insieme è perchè una specie di equilibrio lo avete trovato nella relazione. io non voglio giudicare nè lui nè te, e perchè non sono un prete, grazie a dio, nè una psicoterateupeata che comunque non giudicherebbe. sono una bimba come te coi propri limiti e forse solo anagraficamente piu grande e quindi con maggiore esperienza, che se mi chiedi a quanto mi sia servita in pratica, proprio non te lo so dire osservando il casino in cui mi sono cacciata.

questo per dirti che le cose non accadono mai per caso, le nostre dipendenze da un qualcosa a cui nemmeno noi sappiamo dare un nome sono molteplici e nemmeno cosi trasparenti a noi stessi . se lo fossero tutti saremmo sicuri e capaci, e non ci ritroveremmo qui a parlare di queste cose cara.

le tue ragioni per sentirti a disagio sono piu che leggittime, e meno male che ci sono, saresti malata diversamente a parer mio.

ti leggo cosi bella, positiva e piena di vitalità, perchè ti senti quasi di dover chiedere scusa se vuoi scappare da questo comportamento di lui?

E pure sti cazzo di genitori che si mettono in mezzo...ma non esiste tesora...

Lui ha una relazione con te. è solo con te che se la deve vedere. e se vuole tornare da mammà per farsi coccolare ritornasse, da te non si puo' aspettare lo stesso ruolo, TU NON SEI SUA MADRE!

Non puo' fare il bimbo premuroso ( con te ) richiedendoti il perdono gratuito. deve cacciarsi nelle sue mutante e capire, dare spiegazioni, convincerti, sbattersi per conquistarsi una amore che di materno e gratuito NON ha nulla.

Ti sei chiesta quale fosse il tuo ruolo prima che accadesse ? se non ti fai questa domanda e non indaghi nella risposta, se pure te lo incollassi di nuovo, tra nemmeno 6 mesi stareste daccapo a dodici, perchè e i tuoi comportamenti come le dinamiche tra voi, sarebbero le stesse di prima ancora che ti tradisse.


un abbraccio Mille, ed esci fuori dallo scafandro e respira, e se vuoi urlare urla! sarebbe ora.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Abbandonare un uomo perchè non è "abbastanza uomo" mi pare una motivazione mostruosamente meschina, bassa, becera e purtroppo cara Minerva porta il tuo naturale snobismo (che io di solito tanto apprezzo) ad un livello talmente burino, misero e vuoto che merita solo una scrollata di capo.
> Spero di aver inteso male.
> 
> Se c'è un punto sul quale Mille* deve poggiare tutto quello che deciderà di fare o non fare è l'onesta valutazione dei suoi sentimenti e delle sue speranze per sè e per quest'uomo, a prescindere da chi, cosa o come lui sia*.


MOnsieur, ma guarda che le geografie dei sentimenti devono essere alimentate eh ? e non prescindono dai comportamenti attivi ( magari  lo fossero in questo caso ) o passivi  dell altro...

sai cosa accade quando continuiamo a illuderci nelle speranze che una mela diventi un melone ?

magari chiedersi il perchè ci siamo innammorati di una mela, forse, è piu produttivo. 

e se nel frattempo le mele ci sono diventate indigeste....si cambia frutto, oppure si rimane a digiuno di frutta e si pensa ad altro.

o no ?


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

ps. MM. sto cercando Tai chi con orari compatibili coi miei impegni. quindi cambio zona e passo in pc.  sperem. te lo volevo comunicare Maestro.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Si sente una merda, sente il tuo sconforto e la tua nausea. Il fatto che stia "schisso", che voli basso, che si inzerbini totalmente probabilmente lo rende l'uomo meno "sexy" del pianeta, ma almeno ti risparmia le alzate di cresta che hanno alcuni traditori. E ti posso assicurare che anche quella é una bella menata!





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che si lascia morire dentro. sempre in fuga.


Si è inzerbinato e ammetto che non mi sto facendo venire i crampi a furia di sorridere, ma gli ho fatto capire che per ora ci sono. Gli sto dando il tempo e l'aiuto per riprendersi, se deciderà di uscire dal guscio dovrà rendersi conto di come continuare la sua vita, se riconquistarmi o andarsene.

Io intanto sto pensando a me e a cosa voglio, non sono in stasi e non attenderò per sempre.

Ho presente le alzate di cresta, anche se solo da figlia spettatrice, ti capisco. Credo che non le avrei sopportate da lui.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ps. MM. sto cercando Tai chi con orari compatibili coi miei impegni. quindi cambio zona e passo in pc.  sperem. te lo volevo comunicare Maestro.


Dimmi di nuovo in MP di che zona sei (me lo dicesti anni fa ma non mi ricordo) e vedo se riesco a darti qualche dritta, ok? 


.....e...... non sono maestro, solo istruttore.
Dovrei fare l'esame di maestro a fine ottobre, ma non me la sento proprio.


----------



## Sabina_ (9 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questa faccenda, secondo me , il tradimento è veramente qualcosa di marginale .
> non è da quella "colpa" che lei dovrebbe eventualmente prendere le distanze ma dall'uomo che lui si è rivelato che forse (ma è solo la mia opinione) ha una fragilità e una debolezza di stampo infantile ed egoistico , di quelle che annientano gli altri più che altro.


Condivido pienamente e comprendo quello che intendi proprio perché ne ho avuto esperienza diretta.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara, a volte il tradimento è un trauma anche per il traditore. Sembra una cazzata ... ma so di cosa parlo, credimi... e puoi vedere tu stessa quali possano esserene talvolta gli effetti. Sembra pazzesco che chi si è ritrovato a subirlo senza poter scegliere, oltre ai suoi debba raccogliere pure i cocci di chi l'ha rotto il vaso. Ma nella vita capitano le cose più assurde. Non so se darti lo stesso consiglio di Minerva... continuo a dirti solo di aver cura di te. Ognuno di noi ha l'obbligo di avere cura di se stesso.


Grazie, per ora non mi sono ancora annullata, anche se il solo riavvicinamento è davvero tosto.

Secondo me la cosa che lo ha fatto crollare è stata la mia scoperta, da lì la consapevolezza di aver combinato una cazzata e di avermi fatto male. Credo che prima non avesse particolari problemi nel godersi la sua storia. 
E...si, è assurdo che stia andando così.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> MOnsieur, ma guarda che le geografie dei sentimenti devono essere alimentate eh ? e non prescindono dai comportamenti attivi ( magari  lo fossero in questo caso ) o passivi  dell altro...
> 
> sai cosa accade quando continuiamo a illuderci nelle speranze che una mela diventi un melone ?
> 
> ...


Credo che io e te si stia dicendo fondamentalmente la stessa cosa. Quello che non ammetto è che si pensi giusto abbandonare una persona solo perchè "malata" o comunque traumatizzata. Quello è il momento in cui si mettono alla prova i veri sentimenti. Se non ci sono, inutile distruggersi in due, ma se ci sono non serve nemmeno pensarci: si aiuta la persona in questione ponendosi solo il problema del come, senza bisogno di se e di perchè


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Settembre 2012)

L'unica cosa per la quale metto in guardia Mille è l'attenta analisi dei propri sentimenti: che non rischi quindi di impegnarsi oltre quello che i suoi reali sentimenti possano giustificare, magari solo per un errore di interpretazione e di forma.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mille, che dire...
> *Secondo me fai bene a darvi una seconda chance visto il rapporto importante che avete vissuto finora.*
> Tagliare adesso i ponti con lui sarebbe - forse - un po' superficiale (anche se capibile visto quello che ti ha fatto).
> Però, *se nel giro di qualche tempo vedi che la storia non evolve, che avete esaurito ogni argomento*... a questo punto ci vuole l'intelligenza (che hai in quantità) per *voltare pagina senza rimpianti*.
> ...





aristocat ha detto:


> Aggiungo, lasciarlo adesso (o ieri, a botta fresca) avrebbe un senso se tu fossi un'intransigente in fatto di tradimenti, tanto da ritenerlo un gesto irreparabile, mostruoso e gravissimo (quasi un delitto, per capirci).
> Con questa linea di pensiero ci sta che tu possa lasciarlo, anzi... che tu possa già da mesi averlo "scaricato".
> 
> Ma mollarlo perché adesso si comporta come una mummia, perché attraversa un momento di grande confusione... anche se posso capirlo non credo sia proprio la cosa giusta. Non per una questione morale ( = rimorsi) ma perché *in futuro potresti avere il rimpianto di non esservi dati la possibilità di rivederlo nella sua massima forma, con una consapevolezza diversa, di non vedere se ci potevano essere spazi per una evoluzione interessante del vostro rapporto*...
> ...


Ti quoto ma non posso approvarti. E' stato un uomo importante per me, vedremo se lo sarà ancora. 

Il tradimento lo considero un gesto grave, ma se ne può uscire.
 Non mi ha distrutta. Io sono piena di botte e ho dei momenti bui, lui si è ridotto a una larva e si riprenderà in qualche modo.
Siamo lontani dal delitto, ma non ho mai voluto rischiare di far stare male nemmeno altri a cui sono arrivata solo a tenere (un sentimento molto lontano da quello che provavo/provo per il mio forse-compagno), non sarei stata bene con me stessa. 
Mi hanno dato comunque della stronza anche per aver troncato dei rapporti in onestà o per aver preso un'avventura come andava presa.
Non so se prima o poi tradirò, fino ad ora non è successo e non ne sento il bisogno.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questa faccenda, secondo me , il tradimento è veramente qualcosa di marginale .
> non è da quella "colpa" che lei dovrebbe eventualmente prendere le distanze ma dall'uomo che lui si è rivelato che forse (ma è solo la mia opinione) ha una fragilità e una debolezza di stampo infantile ed egoistico , di quelle che annientano gli altri più che altro.





Sabina_ ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente e comprendo quello che intendi proprio perché ne ho avuto esperienza diretta.


Non vi sbagliate, ha rivelato certi aspetti di sé che non conoscevo come così forti. Se non mi dimostrerà di avere ed essere altro allora non mi rimarrà che dirgli addio, non si può amare per sempre un uomo così, sarebbe autodistruttivo.
A lui ho deciso di dare una seconda possibilità, non mi vengono in mente altri con cui avrei fatto lo stesso.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dimmi di nuovo in MP di che zona sei (me lo dicesti anni fa ma non mi ricordo) e vedo se riesco a darti qualche dritta, ok?
> 
> 
> .....e...... non sono maestro, solo istruttore.
> Dovrei fare l'esame di maestro a fine ottobre, ma non me la sento proprio.





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Credo che io e te si stia dicendo fondamentalmente la stessa cosa. Quello che non ammetto è che si pensi giusto abbandonare una persona solo perchè "malata" o comunque traumatizzata. Quello è il momento in cui si mettono alla prova i veri sentimenti. Se non ci sono, inutile distruggersi in due, ma se ci sono non serve nemmeno pensarci: si aiuta la persona in questione ponendosi solo il problema del come, senza bisogno di se e di perchè




si hai ragione. 


quando mi guardo in giro e osservo gli altri ( e me stessa ) davvero non so riconoscere piu chi ama per amore o chi ama per dipendenza. c'è chi parla di amore e lo regala a degli emeriti stronzi/e, c è chi si fa  di sesso, ed è dipendente dal sesso, c'è chi si stacca e poi si attacca un altra dipendenza...c'è chi è solo e fa la larva ed è pieno di psicosi...c'è chi sa solo e ancora ha degli attacchi di panico a butta giu litri di pasticche...ma dove cavolo stanno quelli cosi detti_ sani_? 

boh.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si hai ragione.
> 
> 
> quando mi guardo in giro e osservo gli altri ( e me stessa ) davvero non so riconoscere piu chi ama per amore o chi ama per dipendenza. c'è chi parla di amore e lo regala a degli emeriti stronzi/e, c è chi si fa  di sesso, ed è dipendente dal sesso, c'è chi si stacca e poi si attacca un altra dipendenza...c'è chi è solo e fa la larva ed è pieno di psicosi...c'è chi sa solo e ancora ha degli attacchi di panico a butta giu litri di pasticche...ma dove cavolo stanno quelli cosi detti_ sani_?
> ...


I "sani" sono quelli che hanno raggiunto il proprio equilibrio, per cui non li senti. Glk altri li riconosci dalle botte che danno in giro a forza di zoppicare e spintonarsi


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, assai modestamente, se sino ad oggi siete rimasti insieme è perchè una specie di equilibrio lo avete trovato nella relazione. io non voglio giudicare nè lui nè te, e perchè non sono un prete, grazie a dio, nè una psicoterateupeata che comunque non giudicherebbe. sono una bimba come te coi propri limiti e forse solo anagraficamente piu grande e quindi con maggiore esperienza, che se mi chiedi a quanto mi sia servita in pratica, proprio non te lo so dire osservando il casino in cui mi sono cacciata.
> 
> questo per dirti che le cose non accadono mai per caso, le nostre dipendenze da un qualcosa a cui nemmeno noi sappiamo dare un nome sono molteplici e nemmeno cosi trasparenti a noi stessi . se lo fossero tutti saremmo sicuri e capaci, e non ci ritroveremmo qui a parlare di queste cose cara.
> 
> ...


Grande grande grande...
Mille...io continuo a leggerti con il nervoso in corpo...
Se capitava a me non avrei avuto certo tutto questo....
Anzi....
Ma na dona che mi prendeva a calci in culo eh?
Ma in ogni caso sono cose solo vostre eh?
Ognuno di noi ha le proprie fragilità no?
Ma a me tutte queste cure non sarebbero concesse per cui faccio sempre bene i me conti...
Perchè la me dona, co la ga dito, la ga scrito.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> *Non puo' fare il bimbo premuroso ( con te ) richiedendoti il perdono gratuito. deve cacciarsi nelle sue mutante e capire, dare spiegazioni, convincerti, sbattersi per conquistarsi una amore che di materno e gratuito NON ha nulla.
> *
> ...


Sul neretto: è la condizione che gli ho posto se vuole riprovarci. Mi era uscita una cosa molto più simile ad uno sfogo, ma forse non sarebbe male ripeterglielo in modo così chiaro e sintetico. E metterci dentro anche la riflessione sull'amore materno incondizionato che io non posso e non voglio dargli. Hai riassunto in poco più di due righe un mio discorso (monologo) con lui durato un eternità prima di riprendermelo. Grande. 

Si, me lo sono chiesta e continuo a pensarci, nel caso che si ricominci non voglio ritrovarmi nella stessa situazione dopo un periodo di calma apparente.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande grande grande...
> Mille...io continuo a leggerti con il nervoso in corpo...
> Se capitava a me non avrei avuto certo tutto questo....
> Anzi....
> ...


Eh conte, che ti devo dire, prima che scoppiasse la bomba credevo che in casi del genere avrei reagito con calci in culo e testate sui denti. E poi di nuovo single a fare follie come ai bei tempi. 
Un'uscita trionfale con il medio alzato.
Di gran classe.

E invece no. E sono anche piuttosto convinta di aver fatto la scelta giusta. 
Magari avrò voglia di continuare oppure no.  E lui vorrà riconquistarmi o deciderà di andarsene.
Di sicuro non avrò rimpianti.
Solo abbastanza stress da tirarci su una casa.


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io intanto sto pensando a me e a cosa voglio, non sono in stasi e non attenderò per sempre.


Assolutamente, hai tutta la mia comprensione. Cura te stessa, il tuo star bene a prescindere da lui.

E' l'unico modo per non rinfacciargli un domani "con tutto quello che ho fatto per te" ...


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Assolutamente, hai tutta la mia comprensione. Cura te stessa, il tuo star bene a prescindere da lui.
> 
> E' l'unico modo per non rinfacciargli un domani "con tutto quello che ho fatto per te" ...



Grazie per il supporto :up:


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Assolutamente, hai tutta la mia comprensione. Cura te stessa, il tuo star bene a prescindere da lui.
> 
> E' l'unico modo per non rinfacciargli un domani "con tutto quello che ho fatto per te" ...





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie per il supporto :up:



Maccheccarini i miei due nerd preferiti che si danno man forte l'un l'altra :inlove:


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Maccheccarini i miei due nerd preferiti che si danno man forte l'un l'altra :inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Maccheccarini i miei due nerd preferiti che si danno man forte l'un l'altra :inlove:


:inlove:

Ma non ho capito chi deve baciare chi nella risposta di demo.


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> Ma non ho capito chi deve baciare chi nella risposta di demo.


Penso che quella grande sia io e che i due piccini, terrorizzati dalla mia invadenza, siate voi


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Penso che quella grande sia io e che i due piccini, terrorizzati dalla mia invadenza, siate voi


Non saprei, demo è un po' perverso .


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2012)

Strano primo cambiamento nel mio forse-compagno, non so se è stato picchiato dallo psicoterapeuta, ma da ieri sera si sforza di parlare un po'di più. 
Balbetta, se gli dedico la mia completa attenzione arrossisce e dice una parola ogni cinque minuti come prima,ma meglio di niente, non mi lamento.  
E stamattina colazione pronta dopo essere tornata dalla corsa, più altre semi-chiacchiere. 
Amo il silenzio la mattina presto, ma ok, gli do corda. 


Però...sembra più un compito che gli è stato dato che una cosa davvero sentita.


Vabbè niente, ho aggiunto un'altra nota sulla mia fantastica avventura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Strano primo cambiamento nel mio forse-compagno, non so se è stato picchiato dallo psicoterapeuta, ma da ieri sera si
> sforza di parlare un po'di più.
> Balbetta, se gli dedico la mia completa attenzione arrossisce e dice una parola ogni cinque minuti come prima,ma meglio di niente, non mi lamento.
> E stamattina colazione pronta dopo essere tornata dalla corsa, più altre semi-chiacchiere.
> ...


senso di colpa, di inadeguatezza. Inoltre c'è tanto di sospeso tra voi due che non mi stupisco se cammina sulle uova. Se si aggirasse per casa fischiettando ti girerebbero le balle, no?


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senso di colpa, di inadeguatezza. Inoltre c'è tanto di sospeso tra voi due che non mi stupisco se cammina sulle uova. Se si aggirasse per casa fischiettando ti girerebbero le balle, no?


Si, in effetti si.
So di dire delle ovvietà ma è uno strazio.
Mi sento sempre più pesante quando fa così. C'è una quiete domestica che non deriva dalla conciliazione, solo dal fatto che lui ha sbarellato e io non voglio passare i miei momenti a casa gridando contro un muro. 

Vabbè mi sto ripetendo credo, solite cose che ho già scritto forse.


----------



## perplesso (11 Settembre 2012)

cerca di guardare i passi in avanti senza avere fretta.

già il fatto che tenti di parlare è tanto.....il resto verrà giorno per giorno


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, in effetti si.
> So di dire delle ovvietà ma è uno strazio.
> Mi sento sempre più pesante quando fa così. C'è una quiete domestica che non deriva dalla conciliazione, solo dal fatto che lui ha sbarellato e io non voglio passare i miei momenti a casa gridando contro un muro.
> 
> Vabbè mi sto ripetendo credo, solite cose che ho già scritto forse.


Santa non ti ci faranno...e ti stai smazzando cazzi troppo rognosi che manco ti competono moralmente...

chi te lo fa fare?


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> cerca di guardare i passi in avanti senza avere fretta.
> 
> già il fatto che tenti di parlare è tanto.....il resto verrà giorno per giorno


Si, qualche miglioramento c'è e apprezzo i suoi sforzi, se poi provasse a parlarmi senza sembrare sotto minaccia di morte mi toglierebbe di dosso un po' di ansia.
Lui fa i suoi incerti passettini in avanti e a me arrivano piccoli segnali incoraggianti misti a meteoriti di stress.



exStermy ha detto:


> Santa non ti ci faranno...e ti stai smazzando cazzi troppo rognosi che manco ti competono moralmente...
> 
> chi te lo fa fare?


Eh in certi momenti me lo chiedo pure io.


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Strano primo cambiamento nel mio forse-compagno, non so se è stato picchiato dallo psicoterapeuta, ma da ieri sera si sforza di parlare un po'di più.
> Balbetta, se gli dedico la mia completa attenzione arrossisce e dice una parola ogni cinque minuti come prima,ma meglio di niente, non mi lamento.
> E stamattina colazione pronta dopo essere tornata dalla corsa, più altre semi-chiacchiere.
> Amo il silenzio la mattina presto, ma ok, gli do corda.
> ...




la nota interessante è che tu corra ogni mattina ...che brava:up:


----------



## demoralizio (11 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non saprei, demo è un po' perverso .


Che cavolo stai dicendo, Willis?


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la nota interessante è che tu corra ogni mattina ...che brava:up:


Grazie. 




demoralizio ha detto:


> Che cavolo stai dicendo, Willis?


:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Non ci facciamo mancare niente, nemmeno gli incubi violenti.
Salti nel letto, pugni al comodino che vola via, una corsa pazza per la stanza urlando come un ossesso, io che lo riporto alla realtà terrorizzata.

Mi spiega balbettando: "C' era un mostro bianco e tu dormivi e veniva verso di noi sibilando con gli occhi rossi".
E poi pianto, "scusa scusa scusa", lo abbraccio per un'ora mentre trema e mi incazzo perché l'altra probabilmente starà ancora dormendo. Mi piacerebbe sbolognarglielo e fare a turno con lei.

"Un po' per una, bella. Lo abbiamo condiviso tanti mesi, ora ti godi anche i suoi scleri e il suo balbettio"

E meno male che era girato dall'altra parte, altrimenti mi avrebbe gonfiato la faccia. Adesso devo farlo dormire in manette?

Vorrei non avere il bisogno di scrivere qualcosa per più di un giorno e mezzo...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ci facciamo mancare niente, nemmeno gli incubi violenti.
> Salti nel letto, pugni al comodino che vola via, una corsa pazza per la stanza urlando come un ossesso, io che lo riporto alla realtà terrorizzata.
> 
> Mi spiega balbettando: "C' era un mostro bianco e tu dormivi e veniva verso di noi sibilando con gli occhi rossi".
> ...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


E' dura , farà una seduta di emergenza questa sera. Io sono contentissima di non lavorare a casa oggi. Più che altro sono uscita per non esplodere, "in ufficio" nonostante non ce ne sia motivo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' dura , farà una seduta di emergenza questa sera. Io sono contentissima di non lavorare a casa oggi. Più che altro sono uscita per non esplodere, "in ufficio" nonostante non ce ne sia motivo.


non vorrei leggerti sempre più nel baratro, cazzarola.dite vuol che volete ma ho paura


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' dura , farà una seduta di emergenza questa sera. Io sono contentissima di non lavorare a casa oggi. Più che altro sono uscita per non esplodere, "in ufficio" nonostante non ce ne sia motivo.


reitero la mia esortazione ad abbandonarlo al suo destino....

NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE CAZZI TUOI!!!!!

I SUOI GENITORI HANNO FATTO UN TERNO AL LOTTO CO' TE....

SO' CAZZI LORO!


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei leggerti sempre più nel baratro, cazzarola.dite vuol che volete ma ho paura


oggi ne ho tanta pure io.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> oggi ne ho tanta pure io.


damme retta approfitta del fatto che da' i numeri e rispedisci er pacco ar mittente...

O G G I   S T E S S O!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei leggerti sempre più nel baratro, cazzarola.dite vuol che volete ma ho paura





exStermy ha detto:


> reitero la mia esortazione ad abbandonarlo al suo destino....
> 
> NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE CAZZI TUOI!!!!!
> 
> ...


Domanda: tu sei CERTA di sapere TUTTO quello che c'era da sapere sulla sua salute? Anamnesi familiare compresa? Io continuo ad avere questo dubbio...


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Domanda: tu sei CERTA di sapere TUTTO quello che c'era da sapere sulla sua salute? Anamnesi familiare compresa? Io continuo ad avere questo dubbio...


anche io .non ci credo che sia esploso solo ora


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei leggerti sempre più nel baratro, cazzarola.dite vuol che volete ma ho paura





exStermy ha detto:


> reitero la mia esortazione ad abbandonarlo al suo destino....
> 
> NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE CAZZI TUOI!!!!!
> 
> ...





exStermy ha detto:


> damme retta approfitta del fatto che da' i numeri e rispedisci er pacco ar mittente...
> 
> O G G I S T E S S O!!!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Domanda: tu sei CERTA di sapere TUTTO quello che c'era da sapere sulla sua salute? Anamnesi familiare compresa? Io continuo ad avere questo dubbio...





Minerva ha detto:


> anche io .non ci credo che sia esploso solo ora


Quoto!
Mille riflettici bene!


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> damme retta approfitta del fatto che da' i numeri e rispedisci er pacco ar mittente...
> 
> O G G I   S T E S S O!!!


I suoi non lo avrebbero mollato, pensa che sono stata io a lottare per riprendermelo...un genio.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Domanda: tu sei CERTA di sapere TUTTO quello che c'era da sapere sulla sua salute? Anamnesi familiare compresa? Io continuo ad avere questo dubbio...





Minerva ha detto:


> anche io .non ci credo che sia esploso solo ora


Davvero, ragazze, sono certa che lui sia sempre stato bene e la prima seduta di gruppo contemplava l'anamnesi familiare, non risultano casi di disturbi se escludiamo la depressione del fratello.
Alla fine, paura a parte e tremori vari, ha detto "è stato un incubo", spero e credo che non vedesse davvero quella cosa. Almeno oggi lo psico ha trovato un buco per ascoltarlo, meglio di niente. Però lo ammetto, dopo qualche giornata tranquilla, oggi ho preso un brutto colpo.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Mille riflettici bene!


Avete ragione a dirmelo, grazie. Davvero.
Ma che fare...rimandarlo dai suoi e ritornare al punto di partenza?

Non so. Per ora posso dire che è stato un brutto episodio isolato.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> A
> Ma che fare...rimandarlo dai suoi?


ma cazzo che si'....

anzi pijate la giornata de ferie e risolvi oggi stesso...

e se in giornata il postino non viene a riprenderselo, vai a dormire altrove...

cosi' se danno na mossa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> I suoi non lo avrebbero mollato, pensa che sono stata io a lottare per riprendermelo...un genio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io quella non la escluderei proprio dal quadro, dato l'epilogo. La depressione può fare parte di un quadro più complesso... e le famiglie certe cose tendono a negarle, nasconderle. Anche ai medici, anche di fronte ad evidenze. Spero che non sia così... ma quello che racconti è preoccupante.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Avete ragione a dirmelo, grazie. Davvero.
> Ma che fare...*rimandarlo dai suoi e ritornare al punto di partenza*?
> 
> Non so. Per ora posso dire che è stato un brutto episodio isolato.



Forse si!


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Forse si!


O forse no...

mo' non e' il caso de pensa' ar gioco dell'oca...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> O forse no...
> 
> mo' non e' il caso de pensa' ar gioco dell'oca...
> 
> ahahahah


ma non possiamo nemmeno decidere noi per lei!
la stiamo mettendo in guardia! ....
io al suo posto avrei paura...


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non possiamo nemmeno decidere noi per lei!
> la stiamo mettendo in guardia! ....
> io al suo posto avrei paura...


decidiamo noi per lei?

ma non so...ha detto che ha insistito lei per riprenderselo...

ma e' gia' passata da qua e qualcuno/a le ha detto che faceva bene?

CHI E' STATO, CAZZO!

ahahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Rispondo qui a tutti.
Non sminuisco l'episodio del fratello, solo che fino ad oggi non è mai saltato fuori come un elemento cardine della sua vita, è una cosa di cui non si è mai parlato molto. Non mi ha mai abbracciata in lacrime dicendo "mi manca". Magari è una cosa che si è tenuto dentro e ha contribuito al crollo, non so, ci siamo affidati ad un esperto.

Rimandarlo ai suoi...non lo so, è vero che oggi sono incazzata, ma è stato un episodio. Brutto, lo ammetto. Una persona che sta bene non fa così dopo un incubo. Sperando che fosse un incubo e non una visione.

E vi ringrazio per la vostra preoccupazione, la condivido, non sono abituata a cose del genere. 
Lui in sé ora come ora non mi fa paura, è tutta la situazione che mi spaventa. Bene o male mi ha chiesto scusa e mi ha preparato ancora la colazione, anche se ho mangiato malvolentieri. 

Bho mi avvio verso casa, sperando di non trovarlo mentre parla da solo allo specchio.

E stermy, che dire, l'idea di base è mia, qualcuno mi ha supportata, ma è un parto della mia mente malata. Colpiscimi forte se hai una mazza, magari miglioro 

Grazie a tutti per avermi fatto un po' di compagnia.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E stermy, che dire, l'idea di base è mia, qualcuno mi ha supportata, ma è un parto della mia mente malata. Colpiscimi forte se hai una mazza, magari miglioro
> 
> Grazie a tutti per avermi fatto un po' di compagnia.


ma qualcuno di qua dentro t'ha detto all'epoca che facevi bene?

t'ho letto solo negli ultimi post ed in effetti quel coglione di perplesso avvallava coi passetti...

mah...ripensace...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma qualcuno di qua dentro t'ha detto all'epoca che facevi bene?
> 
> t'ho letto solo negli ultimi post ed in effetti quel coglione di perplesso avvallava coi passetti...
> 
> mah...ripensace...


Dai non tiriamo in mezzo gli altri forumisti, te l'ho detto, è una scelta mia.
Può darsi che questo periodo mi serva solo per decidere di lasciarlo senza avere rimpianti, ma sto ancora riordinando i miei pensieri.
Nonostante la tanta rabbia provo ancora molto per lui, anche se mi ha fatto e mi fa male.

Capisco bene il tuo punto di vista eh, per metà è anche il mio. E' il resto che mi frega.


----------



## Leda (13 Settembre 2012)

Andrò controcorrente, ma farsi prendere dal panico non è mai una grande idea.

Può essere che lui abbia avuto una crisi psicotica? Può essere, anche se propendo più per gli effetti di un sogno molto realistico su una mente già turbata per conto proprio. 
Sarebbe diverso se in pieno pomeriggio avesse cominciato a farneticare di fantasmi o voci; in quel caso non avrei dubbi.

Mi resta comunque, e si rafforza, la sensazione che un trauma (il tradimento e il tuo abbandono) abbiano 'slatentizzato' (mi scuso per il termine tecnico francamente orrendo) una fragilità preesistente sulla quale non mi aspetto che la famiglia di lui faccia chiarezza, e sulla quale solleciterei il terapeuta ad indagare.

Detto ciò, non credo che lui sia pericoloso, anche se immagino lo spavento che hai preso 
Penso che si sia convinto di essere lui il mostro dagli occhi rossi, e non si dà pace. 
Ammetto che vederlo come compagno, anche con il forse davanti, sia un'impresa ai limiti delle possibilità umane.
Ammetto anche che mi fa pena.

Prenderei in considerazione l'idea di una terapia farmacologica per lui e anche di una qualche forma di sostegno per te, Milly


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dai non tiriamo in mezzo gli altri forumisti, te l'ho detto, è una scelta mia.
> Può darsi che questo periodo mi serva solo per decidere di lasciarlo senza avere rimpianti, ma sto ancora riordinando i miei pensieri.
> Nonostante la tanta rabbia provo ancora molto per lui, anche se mi ha fatto e mi fa male.
> 
> Capisco bene il tuo punto di vista eh, per metà è anche il mio. E' il resto che mi frega.


per la serie...facciamoci del male...

ma pensa per te piuttosto, che lui quanno s'e' fatto i cazzi suoi alla faccia tua, a te non t'ha mica calcolata...


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ci facciamo mancare niente, nemmeno gli incubi violenti.
> Salti nel letto, pugni al comodino che vola via, una corsa pazza per la stanza urlando come un ossesso, io che lo riporto alla realtà terrorizzata.
> 
> Mi spiega balbettando: "C' era un mostro bianco e tu dormivi e veniva verso di noi sibilando con gli occhi rossi".
> ...


no,direi che più che ammanettarlo devi dire a chi di dovere quello che è successo.  e se ti hanno nascosto qualcosa,prendili a mazzate.      peccato,finora sembrava che le cose stessero andando bene.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per la serie...facciamoci del male...
> 
> ma pensa per te piuttosto, che lui quanno s'e' fatto i cazzi suoi alla faccia tua, a te non t'ha mica calcolata...


Eh lo so, con lei si è divertito. E avrebbe continuato se non lo avessi beccato.
Se fosse un altro lo avrei già seppellito in giardino, purtroppo mi ha dato tanto e per ora non ce la faccio ad essere drastica. Non è per pietà o senso del dovere. Direi che è amore.

 :bleah:

Offuscato dalla rabbia e dalla voglia di prenderlo a calci in culo, ma c'è ancora.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,direi che più che ammanettarlo devi dire a chi di dovere quello che è successo.  e se ti hanno nascosto qualcosa,prendili a mazzate.      peccato,finora sembrava che le cose stessero andando bene.


I suoi mi sembrano in buona fede, eh. 
Spaventati e confusi quanto me. Non credo che mi stiano nascondendo qualcosa. Seriamente, sono ottime persone per come li conosco.
Unico momento di tensione con loro solo in questo periodo, con lui a pezzi e i paragoni che avranno fatto con l'altro figlio.

Più tardi lo porto (o va da solo) dallo psico, seduta speciale al volo proprio su questo episodio.


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> I suoi mi sembrano in buona fede, eh.
> Spaventati e confusi quanto me. Non credo che mi stiano nascondendo qualcosa. Seriamente, sono ottime persone per come li conosco.
> 
> Più tardi lo porto (o va da solo) dallo psico, seduta speciale al volo proprio su questo episodio.


da solo è capace non andarci.   trascinacelo.

è un uomo fortunato,non so quante altre donne farebbero quello che stai facendo tu per lui


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh lo so, con lei si è divertito. E avrebbe continuato se non lo avessi beccato.
> Se fosse un altro lo avrei già seppellito in giardino, purtroppo mi ha dato tanto e per ora non ce la faccio ad essere drastica. Non è per pietà o senso del dovere. Direi che è amore.
> 
> :bleah:
> ...


Ma per ipotesi assurda, metti che rimane svalvolato....te sei rovinata la vita per cosa?

ah gia' per amore per lui....

e per te?....non pervenuto...

mah...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> da solo è capace non andarci.   trascinacelo.
> 
> è un uomo fortunato,non so quante altre donne farebbero quello che stai facendo tu per lui


Perlomeno è stato lui a chiamare lo psico appena possibile, non si è nascosto. Ma si, lo accompagno, anche se vorrà dire lavorare un po' stasera, vabbè. 

Grazie 

Poi male che vada lo faccio a pezzi, vendo i suoi organi e faccio un anno folle ai tropici, non mi sto annullando dai .:festa:


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma per ipotesi assurda, metti che rimane svalvolato....te sei rovinata la vita per cosa?
> 
> ah gia' per amore per lui....
> 
> ...


Stemy, non è che sti sentimenti li spegni con un interruttore...

che si prendano il tempo necessario ...infondo non è trascorso un secolo, e non stanno insieme da 24 ore.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Stemy, non è che sti sentimenti li spegni con un interruttore...
> 
> che si prendano il tempo necessario ...infondo non è trascorso un secolo, e non stanno insieme da 24 ore.


ma anche se ci fosse n'interruttore si scoprirebbe il sistema per manometterlo...

pero' m'immagino, cazzo manco er tempo de digeri' la botta delle corna che se deve sorchia' anche sto' carico da svalvolati....

e' roba da ritiro sabbatico il piu' in fretta possibile e prima che te pija n'esaurmento a pidocchio (cioe' a tradimento...pure lui...ahahah) che poi sarebbe da divertirse...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma anche se ci fosse n'interruttore si scoprirebbe il sistema per manometterlo...
> 
> pero' m'immagino, cazzo manco er tempo de digeri' la botta delle corna che se deve sorchia' anche sto' carico da svalvolati....
> 
> e' roba da ritiro sabbatico il piu' in fretta possibile e prima che te pija n'esaurmento a pidocchio (cioe' a tradimento...pure lui...ahahah) che poi sarebbe da divertirse...


hai ragione...ma lei ci crede ancora...

se si dovesse organizzare un ritiro sabbatico fatemi un fischio. 

il mio è già in corso.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Andrò controcorrente, ma farsi prendere dal panico non è mai una grande idea.
> 
> Può essere che lui abbia avuto una crisi psicotica? Può essere, anche se propendo più per gli effetti di un sogno molto realistico su una mente già turbata per conto proprio.
> Sarebbe diverso se in pieno pomeriggio avesse cominciato a farneticare di fantasmi o voci; in quel caso non avrei dubbi.
> ...


Direi solo un incubo di quelli tosti, non ha continuato a farneticare dopo. Visto il contesto provo a pensare positivo.

Sla...slate...sla...ehm quella roba lì. Continuo a vedere la sua famiglia confusa o troppo coinvolta per poter fare chiarezza, ma non mi sembra che agiscano in cattiva fede. Si, spremeremo l'esperto fino all'osso.

Tantissima paura, spero che non abbia in mente altri round con il suo nuovo amico dagli occhi rossi.
Fa pena anche a me, pur sapendo che alla fine si è gettato per sua scelta e volentieri in questo casino. 

Eh vedremo cosa dirà lo psico. Per ora la terapia è davvero agli inizi. Sostegno per me...ci sto pensando seriamente, non mi basta più correre, lo stress resta.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

A dammi e stermy:
l'interruttore non si può mettere su "off" perchè è davvero passato poco tempo e ne abbiamo trascorso troppo insieme per poter cancellare tutto in un attimo.
30 giorni dopo la scoperta mi sono presa un mese e mezzo da sola, abbiamo ristabilito i contatti a metà agosto, in pratica è come se stessimo lavorando sulla cosa da due mesi appena. 
Certo che avrei potuto scegliere meglio il momento della pausa...corna, lui che sbarella, non so cosa mi capiterà ancora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> A dammi e stermy:
> l'interruttore non si può mettere su "off" perchè è davvero passato poco tempo e ne abbiamo trascorso troppo insieme per poter cancellare tutto in un attimo.
> 30 giorni dopo la scoperta mi sono presa un mese e mezzo da sola, abbiamo ristabilito i contatti a metà agosto, in pratica è come se stessimo lavorando sulla cosa da due mesi appena.
> Certo che avrei potuto scegliere meglio il momento della pausa...corna, lui che sbarella, non so cosa mi capiterà ancora.


io due eurini al superenalotto li investirei se fossi in te ... scherzo, eh? per farti sorridere un po'...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io due eurini al superenalotto li investirei se fossi in te ... scherzo, eh? per farti sorridere un po'...



Che numeri gioco? 
Conosci la smorfia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che numeri gioco?
> Conosci la smorfia?


no... io, quelle due volte l'anno, prendo la schedina già pronta...


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Perlomeno è stato lui a chiamare lo psico appena possibile, non si è nascosto. Ma si, lo accompagno, anche se vorrà dire lavorare un po' stasera, vabbè.
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Poi male che vada lo faccio a pezzi, vendo i suoi organi e faccio un anno folle ai tropici, non mi sto annullando dai .:festa:


vedi?  finchè riesci a vedere il lato imprenditoriale della faccenda,vuol dire che 6 presente 

detto questo,sinceramente,stagli accanto,se te la senti e se ne hai la forza.   ma come compagno, mettici pure una croce celtica sopra


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi?  finchè riesci a vedere il lato imprenditoriale della faccenda,vuol dire che 6 presente
> 
> detto questo,sinceramente,stagli accanto,se te la senti e se ne hai la forza.   ma come compagno, mettici pure una croce celtica sopra


Si, me la sento. Per ora si. 

Si è rilassato un po' dopo la seduta, un pelo meno balbettante. 
E usando i miei poteri di donna tradita, mi sono fatta regalare un paio di jeans che avevo addocchiato in un negozio vicino mentre lui era dentro. Tiè.


Almeno stasera recupero il lavoro rimandato dopo un assaggio di shopping.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Direi solo un incubo di quelli tosti, non ha continuato a farneticare dopo. Visto il contesto provo a pensare positivo.
> 
> Sla...slate...sla...ehm quella roba lì. Continuo a vedere la sua famiglia confusa o troppo coinvolta per poter fare chiarezza, ma non mi sembra che agiscano in cattiva fede. Si, spremeremo l'esperto fino all'osso.
> 
> ...


mi pare di ricordare che siete stati insieme sei anni.
in tutto questo tempo sei certa che la sua fragilità non sia mai trapelata? 
non ricordi neanche un'occasione in cui ha avuto una reazione, un comportamento, un qualcosa che ti abbia quantomeno fatto pensare?
un accadimento può fare da detonatore, ma dovrebbero esser stati disseminati nel tempo più o meno evidenti segnali di "carica".


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Andrò controcorrente, ma farsi prendere dal panico non è mai una grande idea.
> 
> Può essere che lui abbia avuto una crisi psicotica? Può essere, anche se propendo più per gli effetti di un sogno molto realistico su una mente già turbata per conto proprio.
> Sarebbe diverso se in pieno pomeriggio avesse cominciato a farneticare di fantasmi o voci; in quel caso non avrei dubbi.
> ...


Condivido tutto quello che ha detto Leda.

Spaventarsi non serve a nulla, ma agire concretamente su più fronti può essere un'ottima idea.

Coraggio Mille


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> mi pare di ricordare che siete stati insieme sei anni.
> in tutto questo tempo sei certa che la sua fragilità non sia mai trapelata?
> non ricordi neanche un'occasione in cui ha avuto una reazione, un comportamento, un qualcosa che ti abbia quantomeno fatto pensare?
> un accadimento può fare da detonatore, ma dovrebbero esser stati disseminati nel tempo più o meno evidenti segnali di "carica".


Questa è una domanda che mi ero posta anch'io in effetti.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> mi pare di ricordare che siete stati insieme sei anni.
> in tutto questo tempo* sei certa che la sua fragilità non sia mai trapelata?*
> *non ricordi neanche un'occasione in cui ha avuto una reazione, un comportamento, un qualcosa che ti abbia quantomeno fatto pensare?*
> un accadimento può fare da detonatore, ma *dovrebbero esser stati disseminati nel tempo più o meno evidenti segnali di "carica"*.





Sole ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda che mi ero posta anch'io in effetti.


Vi assicuro che fino al crollo lo avrei definito come un uomo forte ed equilibrato.
Nel periodo di mega-lavoro era molto stressato e nervoso, ma cedimenti non ne ha avuti. Almeno con me. Non so se con l'altra ci fosse un intimo scambio di emozioni e le avesse svelato la propria fragilità. Io l'ho visto come un uomo più stanco e con molti più impegni, gli sono stata vicina il più possibile, certe volte si litigava, altre si passavano delle belle serate, ma non immaginavo problemi particolari.

*Edit. 
*Me lo chiedete in tanti, non è che la cosa mi secchi, ma non saprei cosa dirvi. 
Non avrei ignorato dei segnali se ci fossero stati, per me è sconcertante vederlo in questo stato.
Se avesse avuto dei problemi in precedenza li avrei sicuramente affrontati insieme a lui, dopotutto mi sto facendo venire i capelli bianchi ora che si è dimostrato molto meno affidabile e i miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti sono nebulosi.  

Sul neretto, i cambiamenti che ho notato in lui li ho collegati al lavoro intenso, non mi sembravano e non mi sembrano il preludio degli eventi attuali (ma magari mi sbaglio ed erano la punta di un iceberg che non ho visto). 
Bene o male era lo stesso, solo un po' più distaccato. Pensavo per il lavoro, poi ci ho aggiunto l'amante, ora posso ipotizzare che ci fosse anche altro, ma in quel contesto particolare non mi sembrava che stesse crollando. 
Tornando agli orari normali si è mostrato di nuovo sereno, tranne che per quella piccola zona d'ombra che lo ha tradito (giustizia poetica) e mi ha fatto capire tutto, proprio perché negli anni passati con lui ho imparato a conoscerlo bene. 

Anche a me sembra strana un'implosione del genere, ma non riesco ad incolparmi di essere stata poco attenta o assente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ci facciamo mancare niente, nemmeno gli incubi violenti.
> Salti nel letto, pugni al comodino che vola via, una corsa pazza per la stanza urlando come un ossesso, io che lo riporto alla realtà terrorizzata.
> 
> Mi spiega balbettando: "C' era un mostro bianco e tu dormivi e veniva verso di noi sibilando con gli occhi rossi".
> ...


se non fossi convinto che sia tutto una fottutissima messa in scena, direi che si sviluppasse nel meglio.

il mostro lo ha visto realmente, le scuse sono sentite e vere. nulla da dire. ma lo svitamento psico-mentale ha origini studiate, che poi si manifestano in questo modo.

hai veramente intenzione di continuare una storia dove dovrai abbandonare qualunque via intrapresa per affiancarti a una persona che da segni di cedimento aka "pazzia reale" per il resto della tua vita? con possibili sviluppi in direzioni imprevedibili?

se una persona che ha sempre vissuto in consapevolezza sperimenta questi fenomeni, allora sta per migliorare e di molto la qualità di vita. vedere mostri è solo un passaggio. ma c'è chi rimane a vedere i mostri per il resto della vita.


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ci facciamo mancare niente, nemmeno gli incubi violenti.
> Salti nel letto, pugni al comodino che vola via, una corsa pazza per la stanza urlando come un ossesso, io che lo riporto alla realtà terrorizzata.
> 
> Mi spiega balbettando: "C' era un mostro bianco e tu dormivi e veniva verso di noi sibilando con gli occhi rossi".
> ...



Io la leggerei invece come qualcosa di positivo, nel senso che la psicoterapia sta "smuovendo" delle cose. 
Immagino che per te non sia facile, ma hai scelto di metterti in gioco con lui.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se non fossi convinto che sia tutto una fottutissima messa in scena, direi che si sviluppasse nel meglio.
> 
> il mostro lo ha visto realmente, le scuse sono sentite e vere. nulla da dire. ma lo svitamento psico-mentale ha origini studiate, che poi si manifestano in questo modo.
> 
> ...


Una messa in scena? Non ti seguo, perché?

Non ho intenzione di stravolgere la mia vita per lui, l'ho già detto. Gli starò affianco per un po' e farò le mie scelte.
Ricominciare o separarci.
Di sicuro non potrei amarlo se alla fine non si risollevasse in qualche modo e non ricominciasse a vivere da uomo.
Se i mostri restassero e si trasformasse in un vampiro cercando di annullarmi potrei solo allontanarlo.

Ciò non toglie che per un po' mi sentirò più spenta stando con lui, ma è una mia scelta. 
So che il dolore e la rabbia non spariranno tanto presto e che ogni tanto torneranno a fare capolino, indifferentemente dall'epilogo.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Io la leggerei invece come qualcosa di positivo, nel senso che la psicoterapia sta "smuovendo" delle cose.
> Immagino che per te non sia facile, ma hai scelto di metterti in gioco con lui.


Non immaginavo che bastassero due sedute per ottenere qualche risultato. Speriamo bene. 
E si, non è facile. Se penso che siamo solo agli inizi poi...:unhappy:

Sono curiosa riguardo alle sedute di coppia che affronteremo tra un po', chissà come si svolgeranno.


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non immaginavo che bastassero due sedute per ottenere qualche risultato. Speriamo bene.
> E si, non è facile. Se penso che siamo solo agli inizi poi...:unhappy:
> 
> Sono curiosa riguardo alle sedute di coppia che affronteremo tra un po', chissà come si svolgeranno.


Dipende da quello che si va a "toccare".


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra strana un'implosione del genere, *ma non riesco ad incolparmi di essere stata poco attenta o assente*.


e ci mancherebbe anche questo. No, cara, io lo chiedevo per capire. Lui potrebbe non aver mai dato segno di fragilità... o averne dato segno prima che vi conosceste. Oppure... eri proprio tu a supplire alla sua fragilità, eri il suo porto sicuro. Ma non ti devi mica sempre caricare i mali del mondo sulle spalle, tu, eh? Ad ognuno i suoi...


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che si va a "toccare".


Si, era una considerazione. Pura curiosità, non so davvero cosa aspettarmi.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe anche questo. No, cara, io lo chiedevo per capire. Lui potrebbe non aver mai dato segno di fragilità... o averne dato segno prima che vi conosceste. Oppure... eri proprio tu a supplire alla sua fragilità, eri il suo porto sicuro. Ma non ti devi mica sempre caricare i mali del mondo sulle spalle, tu, eh? Ad ognuno i suoi...


Non ce l'ho con te, eh. Sono cose che mi sono chiesta e mi chiedo in continuazione, domande ricorrenti che per ora non hanno delle risposte.
E hai ragione, di sicuro non devo caricarmi di altro dolore, è una strana tentazione, ma la caccio via subito. 
:smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

certo che deve disorientare non poco...


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che deve disorientare non poco...


Che dire...si, molto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho con te, eh. Sono cose che mi sono chiesta e mi chiedo in continuazione, domande ricorrenti che per ora non hanno delle risposte.
> E hai ragione, di sicuro non devo caricarmi di altro dolore, è una strana tentazione, ma la caccio via subito.
> :smile:


Ma io trovo che tutto sia viziato dal fatto che c'è di mezzo il tradimento no?
E non sappiamo se sia la causa scatenante eh?
O se esso sia stato la conseguenza del suo malessere.
A me impressiona tantissimo come ti prendi cura di lui.
Segno che per te lui è importante.

Ma come fare ?

Cioè voglio dire voi due non siete sposati.
QUindi siete legati da ciò che volete.

Ma sappiamo che il sentimento d'amore può legare due persone nel profondo.

Cioè...non so come spiegarmi...
Ma se quando siamo nei guai non possiamo contare su qualcuno che fare?

Cioè casso mica è colpa sua se lei ha la demenza senile e lui ci prova con tutto sè stesso a farla tornare in sè eh?

Casso lui le vuole bene eh?

E sente che bisogna fare così...
E se ne frega sai di cosa ne pensano gli altri...
Sono scelte sue...

[video=youtube;LmrScJKe5NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmrScJKe5NU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;rSrFcVe4IkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSrFcVe4IkU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *Una messa in scena? Non ti seguo, perché?*
> 
> Non ho intenzione di stravolgere la mia vita per lui, l'ho già detto. Gli starò affianco per un po' e farò le mie scelte.
> Ricominciare o separarci.
> ...


ha fatto della sua malattia il mezzo per sfuggire dalle sue responsabilità al riguardo del tradimento. ed è evidente che ora paga gli interessi, ma bene gli sta. se fosse in casa mia gli evocherei dei mostri che scappasse in strada urlando :rotfl:

sebbene scherzo non è uno scherzo. il suo modo di affrontare il suo problema numero uno e tutti i problemi derivati gli causa ora un problema maggiore, dal quale non può scappare. la natura è fatta così. ora hai un "bellissimo" esemplare di esaurito che è ingabbiato nella sua fantasia. dove la fantasia però è molto realistica, talmente che alla fine non riesce più distinguere i due mondi in cui vive: tuo e suo fino a poco tempo fa, e il mondo che gli opprime e del quale non sa nulla.

se avesse cercato quel mondo parallelo con responsabilità, allora sarebbe in grado di chiudere la porta e quindi immergersi nell'ignoto quando potrebbe farlo indisturbato. invece ora è vittima dell'ignoto, perché l'ha evocato per sfuggire alle responsabilità di questo mondo.

io so che non mi so spiegare bene, ma cerco di farti capire dove si trova ora secondo quel che ho capito dai tuoi racconti. se vuoi fare uno sperimento, per comprendere le mie parole, allora guarda per qualche minuto in uno specchio grande lo sfondo (non guardare te), e cerca di captare il sentimento. quel che senti, ti da un valido paragone a cosa sente il tuo forse-compagno moltiplicato per cento. *Quando ti senti allarmata, esci immediatamente dalla stanza!*


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io trovo che tutto sia viziato dal fatto che c'è di mezzo il tradimento no?
> E non sappiamo se sia la causa scatenante eh?
> O se esso sia stato la conseguenza del suo malessere.
> A me impressiona tantissimo come ti prendi cura di lui.
> ...


Conte, mi hai fatto piangere 10 minuti, non farmi più questi scherzi.
E' stato l'ultimo di tanti, ma assolutamente l'uomo più importante della mia vita, se fosse un altro non mi dannerei l'anima. 
Adesso non riesco a dire che "lo amo" con convinzione. Ma prima, quando lo pensavo o dicevo, lo facevo con tutta me stessa. 
Vedremo se ci riuscirò ancora.

Nonostante tutto mi sento unita a lui...maledetti sentimenti...


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbel, non so se ho capito bene cosa vuoi dire, ma ci penso su.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quibbel, non so se ho capito bene cosa vuoi dire, ma ci penso su.


lo specchio da molte risposte (è un portale, oltre a riflettere la propria immagine), ma bisogna rimanere cauti, perché la porta si apre rapidamente e le cose che si vedono (e sentono) non sono sempre molto belli.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo specchio da molte risposte (è un portale, oltre a riflettere la propria immagine), ma bisogna rimanere cauti, perché la porta si apre rapidamente e le cose che si vedono (e sentono) non sono sempre molto belli.


Mi inquieti...mia moglie parla sempre con gli specchi...
E se le dico...ma ti credi di essere la regina di biancaneve?
Mi risponde...tasi nano brontolo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi inquieti...mia moglie parla sempre con gli specchi...
> E se le dico...ma ti credi di essere la regina di biancaneve?
> Mi risponde...tasi nano brontolo.


anch'io parlo con gli specchi. ci fanno compagnia


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anch'io parlo con gli specchi. ci fanno compagnia


Io li odio.
Non amo incrociare il mio sguardo, mai.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi inquieti...mia moglie parla sempre con gli specchi...
> E se le dico...ma ti credi di essere la regina di biancaneve?
> Mi risponde...tasi nano brontolo.


Scusa conte, non so perchè ma mi sono venuti in mente loro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io li odio.
> Non amo incrociare il mio sguardo, mai.


allora anche tu sai più degli specchi di quanto vorresti ammettere.

per quale motivo non vuoi incrociare tuo sguardo nello specchio? (io so la risposta)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> allora anche tu sai più degli specchi di quanto vorresti ammettere.
> 
> per quale motivo non vuoi incrociare tuo sguardo nello specchio? (io so la risposta)


Semplice non accetto quello che vedo...
E mi spaventa da morire quello che vedo dietro i miei occhi...
Mi fa paura...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice non accetto quello che vedo...
> E mi spaventa da *morire* quello che vedo dietro i miei occhi...
> Mi fa paura...


bravo 

nel momento della nostra morte ci guardiamo nei propri occhi e tu lo sai. ma qualunque cosa tu fai per evitarlo, in quel momento ha un'attrazione letteralmente fatale. è l'ultima cosa che faremo, ma con piena dedizione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> bravo
> 
> nel momento della nostra morte ci guardiamo nei propri occhi e tu lo sai. ma qualunque cosa tu fai per evitarlo, in quel momento ha un'attrazione letteralmente fatale. è l'ultima cosa che faremo, ma con piena dedizione.


Ma infatti...ma io sono come Don Giovanni...
So di aver invitato a cena la statua di pietra del commendatore...
ma finchè non arriva...continuo a suonare no?
Quando arriva farò non certo come Leporello, ma come Don Giovanni...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa conte, non so perchè ma mi sono venuti in mente loro


Lei secondo me assomiglia proprio a lunapiena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei secondo me assomiglia proprio a lunapiena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Uguale uguale .....a parte il fatto di avere solo due dita


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Uguale uguale .....a parte il fatto di avere solo due dita


Oh my god...Joey...aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Settembre 2012)

Oggi mezza-giornata di decompressione.
Sveglia prima dell'alba senza un motivo, serena ma con la voglia di andarmene, un bacione sulla fronte a lui 
-"dove vai?" 
-"a buttarmi giù dai monti"
 e via.

In montagna a fare downhill, mi sono ricaricata.
Lontana appena un'ora da casa, le piste non un granchè, ma senza l'ombra del mio compagno, senza amici o amiche dietro. 
Solo io e la mia bici. 
Pranzo e chiacchiere con degli sconosciuti, risate e aneddoti senza che mi si chiedesse nulla di corna e affini.
Discese veloci e silenziose, poche cadute. Non gli errori grossolani fatti in preda alla rabbia delle scorse uscite estive.

Che pace. 

Sarà una cazzata ma non mi sentivo così bene da un po', felice di avere le mani doloranti e qualche livido sulle gambe.

Naturalmente lui si è dato alle pulizie generali per la millesima volta. Potrei farci operare la gente in salotto.
Ma giuro che stasera lo trascino fuori con la forza, lo frusto se non andiamo da qualche parte con gli amici. 
Ne abbiamo pochi in comune. Benissimo, usciremo con quelli, tanto sono mezza morta, non faremo tardi. Cavolo.

Oggi sono positiva. Se domani mi sveglierò vipera, chissenefrega. 









Ho provato a fissare lo specchio Quibbel...bho.
Un po' intorpidita, ma disagio zero. Se moltiplico per cento scopro che il mio forse-compagno ha sonno?
Spiegami meglio.


----------



## oceansize (15 Settembre 2012)

Fico il downhill!!!
:up:
bene, pensare positivo è già metà del lavoro


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Fico il downhill!!!
> :up:
> bene, pensare positivo è già metà del lavoro


E per proprietà transitiva lo sono pure io? 

Oggi mi riesce bene, speriamo che duri almeno fino a lunedì!


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

Ieri sera l'ho riportato in mezzo agli amici, alcuni dei pochi in comune, selezionatissimi, un lavoro certosino per 
organizzare una serata solo con persone che non gli avrebbero staccato la gola a morsi.
Una manciata di parole scambiate a fatica sforzandosi di non balbettare come fa con me, rigido, teso, ha bevuto la sua birra come se fosse ghiaia.

All'improvviso gli occhi sbarrati, ho temuto di doverlo portare via in lacrime. Mi ha afferrato la mano sotto il tavolo stritolandomela, una festa dopo le discese della mattinata. Ma non l'ho cacciato e si è calmato gradualmente. 

Siamo rimasti con gli altri, abbiamo giocato a un clone del trivial (determinante per arrivare secondi il suo "E' la battaglia di Austerlitz"), chiacchierato, fatto tardi e alla fine baci e abbracci con tutti.

Non è stata una serata magica e ho avuto impressioni contrastanti, ma poteva andare peggio.

Da una parte sembra che riesco a dargli anche tranquillità e/o forza oltre a farlo sentire uno schifo. 
Mi fa piacere ma non vorrei che si rimettesse in piedi così, dipendente da me. Prima non lo era.

Ha cercato per la prima volta da mesi un contatto fisico di sua iniziativa, magari solo per istinto, non sapendo cosa fare. Anche stamattina, un mezzo abbraccio imbarazzato a letto, quando ormai mi ero abituata alla distesa desolata tra me e lui.
La cosa mi fa sentire strana, nel senso che non abbiamo chiarito niente tra di noi e un riavvicinamento minimo basato sul nulla non mi entusiasma.

Bho, altri pensieri buttati giù senza uno scopo chiaro. Sembra un diario e rispetto alle cose che scrivevo all'inizio noto un certo cambiamento, anche se non so in che direzione.
Ancora positiva, un po' meno di ieri. Ma meno male che domani è lunedì.



Qualcuno qui ha detto al/alla partner del forum? Sono abituata a fare tutte le mie cose in sua presenza, ma quando mi fissa non sapendo cosa sto scrivendo mi mette ansia.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Settembre 2012)

certo che gli ha preso proprio male a sto ragazzo...
porca miseria..è dura come il ferro...se non è amore il tuo che diavolo è ...sei in gamba Mille. davvero.


affermativo: sanno che scrivo qui.


----------



## demoralizio (16 Settembre 2012)

Hai una forza, Milly, davvero incredibile. Peró la tua forza ho paura che sia la sua debolezza, ho paura che lui non si senta all'altezza e cerca di rimediare in modo grottesco.

Ps: io non ho detto niente del forum, ma magari un po' di gelosia puó smuovere qualcosa. A tal proposito, ogni tanto ridi forte e rotola sul pavimento: funziona!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri sera l'ho riportato in mezzo agli amici, alcuni dei pochi in comune, selezionatissimi, un lavoro certosino per
> organizzare una serata solo con persone che non gli avrebbero staccato la gola a morsi.
> Una manciata di parole scambiate a fatica sforzandosi di non balbettare come fa con me, rigido, teso, ha bevuto la sua birra come se fosse ghiaia.
> 
> ...


Penso che il suo avvicinamento è un tentativo di farla franca senza coinvolgimento e rimestamento del (suo sgradito) passato. Aka "Amici come prima"?

Vuole sicuramente tastare se c'è ancora amore. Per me sarebbe ora giunto il momento di un discorso a 4 occhi dove dirgli chiaramente cosa senti per lui, senza però lasciare dubbio sul fatto che vorrai discutere anche la scivolata, in un secondo momento. Perche lui sappia che nonostante i tuoi sforzi di reintegrarlo, la vittima delle sue azioni sei stata tu.


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Hai una forza, Milly, davvero incredibile. Peró la tua forza ho paura che sia la sua debolezza, ho paura che lui non si senta all'altezza e cerca di rimediare in modo grottesco.
> 
> Ps: io non ho detto niente del forum, ma magari un po' di gelosia puó smuovere qualcosa. A tal proposito, ogni tanto ridi forte e rotola sul pavimento: funziona!


Ti sconsiglierei di parlare a chicchessia del forum. Se rimane una cosa soltanto tua potrebbe funzionare meglio.... secondo me naturalmente.


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2012)

Mille, per me fai bene a fare quello che fai. A prendere tutto come viene, giorno per giorno.
Anch'io credo che non è ancora il momento di prendere decisioni di nessun tipo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Hai una forza, Milly, davvero incredibile. Peró la tua forza ho paura che sia la sua debolezza, ho paura che lui non si senta all'altezza e cerca di rimediare in modo grottesco.
> 
> Ps: io non ho detto niente del forum, ma magari un po' di gelosia puó smuovere qualcosa. A tal proposito, ogni tanto *ridi forte e rotola sul pavimento*: funziona!


ho giusto bisogno di una pulizia dei pavimenti ... sei disponibile? :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che il suo avvicinamento è un tentativo di farla franca senza coinvolgimento e rimestamento del (suo sgradito) passato. Aka "Amici come prima"?
> 
> Vuole sicuramente tastare se c'è ancora amore. Per me sarebbe ora giunto il momento di un discorso a 4 occhi dove dirgli chiaramente cosa senti per lui, senza però lasciare dubbio sul fatto che vorrai discutere anche la scivolata, in un secondo momento. Perche lui sappia che nonostante i tuoi sforzi di reintegrarlo, la vittima delle sue azioni sei stata tu.


concordo.

se non metti affatto in discussione il suo (non so quanto inconsapevole) meccanismo di difesa, lo convalidi, rafforzi in lui la convinzione che "funziona".


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che gli ha preso proprio male a sto ragazzo...
> porca miseria..è dura come il ferro...se non è amore il tuo che diavolo è ...sei in gamba Mille. davvero.
> 
> 
> affermativo: sanno che scrivo qui.


Si, è un amore incupito, ma c'è. 
Grazie :smile:



demoralizio ha detto:


> Hai una forza, Milly, davvero incredibile. Peró la tua forza ho paura che sia la sua debolezza, ho paura che lui non si senta all'altezza e cerca di rimediare in modo grottesco.
> 
> Ps: io non ho detto niente del forum, ma magari un po' di gelosia puó smuovere qualcosa. A tal proposito, ogni tanto ridi forte e rotola sul pavimento: funziona!


Grazie anche a te. 
Si, per ora è molto molto goffo.



aristocat ha detto:


> Ti sconsiglierei di parlare a chicchessia del forum. Se rimane una cosa soltanto tua potrebbe funzionare meglio.... secondo me naturalmente.


Ma la penso come te, scrivo in libertà e mi confronto un po', è una bella valvola di sfogo.



aristocat ha detto:


> Mille, per me fai bene a fare quello che fai. A prendere tutto come viene, giorno per giorno.
> Anch'io credo che non è ancora il momento di prendere decisioni di nessun tipo...


Vero. Se guardassi il quadro complessivo ogni singolo giorno dovrei prendere a testate un muro, mi godo questo strano we di pace interiore. Non sarà sempre così. 



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho giusto bisogno di una pulizia dei pavimenti ... sei disponibile? :rotfl:


Che dietro questo invito/affondo ci sia un admin in love? :inlove: Mi vesto da cameriera birichina? :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Penso che il suo avvicinamento è un tentativo di farla franca senza coinvolgimento e rimestamento del (suo sgradito) passato. Aka "Amici come prima"?
> 
> Vuole sicuramente tastare se c'è ancora amore. Per me sarebbe ora giunto il momento di un discorso a 4 occhi dove dirgli chiaramente cosa senti per lui, senza però lasciare dubbio sul fatto che vorrai discutere anche la scivolata, in un secondo momento. Perche lui sappia che nonostante i tuoi sforzi di reintegrarlo, la vittima delle sue azioni sei stata tu.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> se non metti affatto in discussione il suo (non so quanto inconsapevole) meccanismo di difesa, lo convalidi, rafforzi in lui la convinzione che "funziona".


Prima di riprenderlo in casa gli ho detto chiaramente che non so bene cosa provo per lui, che non l'ho perdonato e che mi dovrà dire tutto. Non l'ho riaccolto mettendomi tutto alle spalle.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Prima di riprenderlo in casa gli ho detto chiaramente che non so bene cosa provo per lui, che non l'ho perdonato e che mi dovrà dire tutto. Non l'ho riaccolto mettendomi tutto alle spalle.


ci sono persone che per vivere hanno bisogno di segnali chiari. se questi segnali non arrivano o perché non ci sono, o perché non sono percepiti (credo il secondo caso), allora è necessario di renderli ancora più chiari e percepibili.

il mezzo abbraccio dopo e la ricerca di affetto prima sono segnale forte che gli manca qualcosa e si forma l'idea che nessuna punizione possa durare in eterno (io penso che la mancanza di segnali percepiti lo fa sentire in punizione). e così prova a rompere il ghiaccio.

penso anche che non sia una persona che parli molto o che percepisce tramite la parola un sentimento o ragionamento, ma quasi esclusivamente "a tatto". il messaggio fisico da trasmettere è l'amore accompagnato da uno schiaffo. per me sarebbe un messaggio estremamente violento, ma c'è chi non capisce diversamente.


----------



## demoralizio (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ci sono persone che per vivere hanno bisogno di segnali chiari. se questi segnali non arrivano o perché non ci sono, o perché non sono percepiti (credo il secondo caso), allora è necessario di renderle ancora più chiare e percepibili.
> 
> il mezzo abbraccio dopo e la ricerca di affetto prima sono segnale forte che gli manca qualcosa e si forma l'idea che nessuna punizione possa durare in eterno (io penso che la mancanza di segnali percepiti lo fa sentire in punizione). e così prova a rompere il ghiaccio.
> 
> penso anche che non sia una persona che parli molto o che percepisce tramite la parola un sentimento o ragionamento, ma quasi esclusivamente "a tatto". il messaggio fisico da trasmettere è l'amore accompagnato da uno schiaffo. per me sarebbe un messaggio estremamente violento, ma c'è chi non capisce diversamente.


Quibbel, se gli da uno schiaffo gli rompe l'osso del collo...ma hai visto quanto sport fa quella lí? Gli da un gancio e gli stacca la testa come in mortal kombat!!! :carneval:

Comunque il discorso dei segnali chiari lo condivido completamente


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

Terrò il mio schiaffo mortale come ultima risorsa. :carneval:


Credo di essere stata chiara con lui e se sarà il caso gli ribadirò come mi sento e cosa provo, sa che per ora ci dividono troppi dubbi e troppe cose lasciate in sospeso.

Per ora non ha osato con gesti eclatanti, se davvero mi rivuole e gli manco sa cosa deve fare. 
Se si  sente a disagio con il suo nuovo modo di essere e per quello che stiamo passando, spero che usi questa sensazione per riprendersi e crescere.


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Terrò il mio schiaffo mortale come ultima risorsa. :carneval:
> 
> 
> Credo di essere stata chiara con lui e se sarà il caso gli ribadirò come mi sento e cosa provo, sa che per ora ci dividono troppi dubbi e troppe cose lasciate in sospeso.
> ...


insomma,le cose procedono sempre a strappi?


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma,le cose procedono sempre a strappi?


Si, non c'è molto da dire per ora, infatti le risposte agli ultimi commenti sono ripetizioni di cose che avevo già scritto, più o meno. 

Vaga nel suo stato di depressione, se sono in casa si sforza di parlare e mi gira intorno premuroso, mentre se non ci sono pulisce, cura il giardino e guarda la tv.


E' appena tornato da una seduta e sta meglio come le altre volte, un po' più sereno e probabilmente stasera sarà più chiacchierone, una parola ogni due minuti invece che cinque.

Va così, un evento straordinario alla volta (attacco, incubo, manina sotto al tavolo, ecc), per il resto calma piatta.


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, non c'è molto da dire per ora, infatti le risposte agli ultimi commenti sono ripetizioni di cose che avevo già scritto, più o meno.
> 
> Vaga nel suo stato di depressione, se sono in casa si sforza di parlare e mi gira intorno premuroso, mentre se non ci sono pulisce, cura il giardino e guarda la tv.
> 
> ...


capisco.   ci facciamo una birra?    tanto per staccare la mente dal reale quel tanto che basta da non impazzire ed abbattere a bastonate il primo che ci guarda storto


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisco.   ci facciamo una birra?    tanto per staccare la mente dal reale quel tanto che basta da non impazzire ed abbattere a bastonate il primo che ci guarda storto


Ok, si cucina meglio bevendo qualcosa! 
Ti dedico una Franziskaner.


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ok, si cucina meglio bevendo qualcosa!
> Ti dedico una Franziskaner.


io sottomano ho un'umilissima Corona....va bene lo stesso?


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sottomano ho un'umilissima Corona....va bene lo stesso?


Alla salute! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

posso avere anche una pizza?





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ok, si cucina meglio bevendo qualcosa!
> Ti dedico una Franziskaner.


----------



## demoralizio (17 Settembre 2012)

Fra poco vado di Coca Rum... tanto tanto rum...


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere anche una pizza?


Chiedi troppo.  Pollo piccante, riso basmati alle erbe e verdure grigliate anche per te, se vuoi. 




demoralizio ha detto:


> Fra poco vado di Coca Rum... tanto tanto rum...


Allora ci becchiamo dopo! :rotfl:

Vado a cenare, ciao!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Chiedi troppo.  Pollo piccante, riso basmati alle erbe e verdure grigliate anche per te, se vuoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ottima cena


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottima cena




:sorriso2:​


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Settembre 2012)

Questa volta la colpa è mia, dovevo godermi il suo mutismo.

Quattro chiacchiere mentre mi preparo per andare al lavoro, come al solito finisco per fare un monologo e non so più cosa dire. Allora gli chiedo se ha intenzione di sentire gli amici per uscire più tardi. Ne avevano parlato durante la serata della manina.
No, non lo sa. Non ha niente da fare ma non è sicuro. Perchè bho, respiri profondi e silenzio. Fine del discorso.

- Ma il terapista ti ha detto di non uscire? Di isolarti sempre di più?

Silenzio.

La casa è pulita per sempre, l'ha rivoltata e ora è perfetta, non c'è un granello di polvere e mai più ne torneranno. 
Il giardino sta resuscitando, lui ha il pollice verde e almeno con le piante sa ancora rapportarsi visto che non lo costringono a parlare.
Ma non fa altro, il suo universo non va oltre il cortile. E il divano, ma solo dopo avermi chiesto se la tv mi da fastidio.

Perdo la pazienza.

-Prima o poi dovrai tornare al lavoro, sarai obbligato a parlare con i colleghi e rivedrai anche lei, se non vi siete già sentiti mentre io sono via.

Bocca spalancata,la testa che fa no e alla fine le lacrime. Balbettio incontrollato. Mi giura che non la sente più, mi chiede ancora scusa per tutto. Lo abbraccio, mi abbraccia, lo calmo ed esco.
Già incazzata alle 8 del mattino, stress dopo la corsa sotto la pioggia.

Ok, ho toccato l'argomento off-limits, ma a parte la stoccata finale e il mio sospetto senza fondamenti(?), gli ho detto cose che sa anche lui. Deve portare il culo fuori e ricominciare a vivere. E darmi un po' di respiro, è come avere una pila di mattoni sul petto. 
Tradita, ho voluto mettere la questione in secondo piano perché lui è partito con la testa, mi sento uno schifo oggi. Ho già finito la riserva di positività vinta nel fine settimana.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questa volta la colpa è mia, dovevo godermi il suo mutismo.
> 
> Quattro chiacchiere mentre mi preparo per andare al lavoro, come al solito finisco per fare un monologo e non so più cosa dire. Allora gli chiedo se ha intenzione di sentire gli amici per uscire più tardi. Ne avevano parlato durante la serata della manina.
> No, non lo sa. Non ha niente da fare ma non è sicuro. Perchè bho, respiri profondi e silenzio. Fine del discorso.
> ...


tranquilla cara... hai ragione, sono cose che sa anche lui. Dopo in MP ti giro il mio indirizzo... io ho poco tempo per i lavori domestici e discreta capacità di interazione con le persone... potremmo fare uno scambio solidale. Tranquilla, non andrà in pezzi per quello che gli hai detto... invece dovrà rendersi conto che, comunque, deve pagare dazio. Non c'è stato nessun condono, i problemi dovranno essere risolti. Deve piangere? nessuno è mai morto per troppe lacrime versate, piangere è liberatorio, non ti impressionare. Forza!


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla cara... hai ragione, sono cose che sa anche lui. Dopo in MP ti giro il mio indirizzo... io ho poco tempo per i lavori domestici e discreta capacità di interazione con le persone... potremmo fare uno scambio solidale. Tranquilla, non andrà in pezzi per quello che gli hai detto... invece dovrà rendersi conto che, comunque, deve pagare dazio. Non c'è stato nessun condono, i problemi dovranno essere risolti. Deve piangere? nessuno è mai morto per troppe lacrime versate, piangere è liberatorio, non ti impressionare. Forza!


Te lo presto volentieri. 

E si, mi sembra importante ricordargli che ora sta lavorando e deve lavorare su di sé, con me sta risolvendo davvero poco al momento.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questa volta la colpa è mia, dovevo godermi il suo mutismo.
> 
> Quattro chiacchiere mentre mi preparo per andare al lavoro, come al solito finisco per fare un monologo e non so più cosa dire. Allora gli chiedo se ha intenzione di sentire gli amici per uscire più tardi. Ne avevano parlato durante la serata della manina.
> No, non lo sa. Non ha niente da fare ma non è sicuro. Perchè bho, respiri profondi e silenzio. Fine del discorso.
> ...



Ciao...

Sembra proprio un bell'esaurimento nervoso.

Di quelli dove lui avrebbe bisogno di una clinica tutta azzurra nelle montagne svizzere, senza che nessuno mai gli dica che esiste una vita reale e che dovrà tornarci.

Mi spiace, ma sistemare i problemi di coppia sembra che tu te lo possa scordare al momento..
Ho letto, nel tuo 3D, di come hai deciso di affrontare da coppia questa situazione.

Ma in casa hai un malato. Non credo che stia facendo finta, nè che ci stia lucrando su, come invece pensa Quibbel.
Da esterna che non conosce e non sa, mi sembra un crollo pesante, che lo ha lasciato come un bambino.
E che anche quando supererà -supererete- questo crollo, non so se sarà in grado di affrontare il problema tradimento.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao...
> 
> Sembra proprio un bell'esaurimento nervoso.
> 
> ...


Si è un crollo orribile. Mi strazia vederlo così, non riesco capire cosa pensa quando ripete la sua routine, quando ci parlo dice sempre le solite cose. Non è più lui nemmeno nell'aspetto e nei gesti, è quasi un estraneo.
Se non ci fossero la terapia e la mia testardaggine credo che si lascerebbe sprofondare nella sua depressione senza cercare stimoli. Non so, ho paura di essere innamorata di un ricordo, quando mi da questi colpi mi convinco sempre di più che lo traghetterò verso uno stato di quiete per poi salutarlo. A me può stare anche bene, in qualche modo ne uscirò, mi basta non avere rimpianti.

Nel caso lui non migliori lasciami l'indirizzo della clinica! Sembra così carina, magari ci faccio un salto pure io per riprendermi.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si è un crollo orribile. Mi strazia vederlo così, non riesco capire cosa pensa quando ripete la sua routine, quando ci parlo dice sempre le solite cose. Non è più lui nemmeno nell'aspetto e nei gesti, è quasi un estraneo.
> Se non ci fossero la terapia e la mia testardaggine credo che si lascerebbe sprofondare nella sua depressione senza cercare stimoli. Non so, ho paura di essere innamorata di un ricordo, quando mi da questi colpi mi convinco sempre di più che lo traghetterò verso uno stato di quiete per poi salutarlo. A me può stare anche bene, in qualche modo ne uscirò, mi basta non avere rimpianti.
> 
> Nel caso lui non migliori lasciami l'indirizzo della clinica! Sembra così carina, magari ci faccio un salto pure io per riprendermi.



Per te è già passato tanto tempo. Troppo forse.
(io non so se ce la farei, sia chiaro).
Per lui, no.

Immaginala come una malattia. Fino a che non sei guarito, non vai mica a ballare... nè incoraggi uno coi postumi della polmonite a farsi una arrampicata in montagna.
Credo di avere colto il tuo pensiero nell'organizzare la serata con gli amici, molto bello.
E certo, chiudersi in casa fino alla fine dei vostri giorni, non è tanto salutare.

Ma probabilmente gli serve moooolto più tempo.
Tempo fuori dal tempo, in cui lo scorrere dei giorni non ha senso, dove non ci sono brutti cattivi obblighi che lo mettano in ansia, e addirittura dove non ci siano persone che lo costringano a pensare.

Io non sono psicologa psicoterapeuta o psichiatra.
Ma mi pare di riconoscere lo stato d'animo in cui quel che giova è lo "sbacellamento di piselli".
Una attività meccanica, non faticosa, e che non richiede altro che una infinitesima responsabilità.
Alternative: intrecciare panieri. Pulire casa e dedicarsi al giardinaggio.

Non scherzo sai?
Lui pulisce e si dedica al giardino perchè la mente si rilassi, per non pensare, per distrarsi con un lavoro facile, ripetitivo, rilassante.

Se lo spingi a trovare un altro hobby tipo quelli, è buona cosa secondo me.
Cucinare, sarebbe splendido. 

Sai... io penso che lui si senta sollevato quando non ci sei. Perchè è sommerso dai sensi di colpa ma soprattutto dalla paura.
Quando uno sta male, allontana tutto e tutti.

Mi spiace, ma ora non esiste un problema "vostro", ma solo un problema "suo" nel quale, se te la senti, puoi aiutarlo a uscirne, forse.

E credimi, capisco quello che dici quando parli di traghettarlo, e salutarlo.
Onore al merito.

E in bocca al lupo...


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa, non ti ho risposto al volo perché mi hai fatto riflettere un po'.

Messa giù così, la sua lenta ricostruzione sembra più umana...non so, non sono abituata a leccarmi le ferite chiudendomi in me stessa. Non è il mio atteggiamento di fronte alle difficoltà, io mi deprimo e mi esalto per un po' fino a ritrovare l'equilibrio. Il suo è un caso limite, ma forse hai ragione, tempi e modi di recupero diversi dai miei, inutile imporgli i miei ritmi.

E apprezzo il tuo suggerimento sugli hobby meccanici, mi piacerebbe se avesse delle giornate più varie. 

Ed è vero che ha allontanato tutti, compresi i suoi amici più cari, il problema è che non l'ha fatto con me. 
E' voluto tornare nonostante io lo faccia stare male ed è una delle cose che mi impedisce di considerare chiusa la questione, oltre ad aiutarmi a dare un senso a tutto il caos mentale che sto provando.

Per ora stargli vicino è una cosa che sento di voler fare, grazie per il tuo commento, mi ha dato una mano a superare la giornata. :up:

E adoro il tuo avatar.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Questa volta la colpa è mia, dovevo godermi il suo mutismo.
> 
> Quattro chiacchiere mentre mi preparo per andare al lavoro, come al solito finisco per fare un monologo e non so più cosa dire. Allora gli chiedo se ha intenzione di sentire gli amici per uscire più tardi. Ne avevano parlato durante la serata della manina.
> No, non lo sa. Non ha niente da fare ma non è sicuro. Perchè bho, respiri profondi e silenzio. Fine del discorso.
> ...


Brava, era tempo che lo facessi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Te lo presto volentieri.
> 
> E si, mi sembra importante ricordargli che ora sta lavorando e deve lavorare su di sé, con me sta risolvendo davvero poco al momento.


Me lo presti anche a me? Dico sul serio, per lui farebbe bene sentirsi dire la stessa cosa in 10 salse diverse. Tornerà in quinta perché da me non potrebbe neanche mettere mezza marcia indietro :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si è un crollo orribile. Mi strazia vederlo così, non riesco capire cosa pensa quando ripete la sua routine, quando ci parlo dice sempre le solite cose. Non è più lui nemmeno nell'aspetto e nei gesti, è quasi un estraneo.
> Se non ci fossero la terapia e la mia testardaggine credo che si lascerebbe sprofondare nella sua depressione senza cercare stimoli. Non so, ho paura di essere innamorata di un ricordo, quando mi da questi colpi mi convinco sempre di più che lo traghetterò verso uno stato di quiete per poi salutarlo. A me può stare anche bene, in qualche modo ne uscirò, mi basta non avere rimpianti.
> 
> Nel caso lui non migliori lasciami l'indirizzo della clinica! Sembra così carina, magari ci faccio un salto pure io per riprendermi.


Per me ha bisogno di un'ulteriore cura d'urto. Conosco la situazione e ben poco lo rimpiango. I depressivi nella mia vita si sono convertiti tutti, chi più chi meno, a una vita soddisfacente e serena.

Vedi, io sono della convinzione che malattia o no, c'è una cosa che ci mette tutti in riga. Quindi gli metto di fronte a quella cosa e vedrai che non salta, ma alimenterà quella piccola fiamma che brucia in tutti noi per farla diventare un fuoco rigoroso. Quanto basta per vivere.


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla cara... hai ragione, sono cose che sa anche lui. Dopo in MP ti giro il mio indirizzo... io ho poco tempo per i lavori domestici e discreta capacità di interazione con le persone... potremmo fare uno scambio solidale. Tranquilla, non andrà in pezzi per quello che gli hai detto... invece dovrà rendersi conto che, comunque, deve pagare dazio. Non c'è stato nessun condono, i problemi dovranno essere risolti. Deve piangere? nessuno è mai morto per troppe lacrime versate, piangere è liberatorio, non ti impressionare. Forza!


io adoro il vostro ottimismo...ma quanta forza dovrà avere questa donna?


----------



## demoralizio (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io adoro il vostro ottimismo...ma quanta forza dovrà avere questa donna?


Concordo, la forza di una persona non si misura da quanto forte si sbatte contro un muro. La domanda è se davanti ha un muro o una porta


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

e se il muro è di gomma 





demoralizio ha detto:


> Concordo, la forza di una persona non si misura da quanto forte si sbatte contro un muro. La domanda è se davanti ha un muro o una porta


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

*Quibbe*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per me ha bisogno di un'ulteriore cura d'urto. Conosco la situazione e ben poco lo rimpiango. I depressivi nella mia vita si sono convertiti tutti, chi più chi meno, a una vita soddisfacente e serena.
> 
> Vedi, io sono della convinzione che malattia o no, c'è una cosa che ci mette tutti in riga. Quindi gli metto di fronte a quella cosa e vedrai che non salta, ma alimenterà quella piccola fiamma che brucia in tutti noi per farla diventare un fuoco rigoroso. Quanto basta per vivere.



perchè non ti attivi on line ?


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Brava, era tempo che lo facessi.


Insomma, all'inizio non facevo altro, ora che è ridotto male serve a poco.
 Per farlo piangere  a comando. Boh.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io adoro il vostro ottimismo...ma quanta forza dovrà avere questa donna?





demoralizio ha detto:


> Concordo, la forza di una persona non si misura da quanto forte si sbatte contro un muro. La domanda è se davanti ha un muro o una porta





Minerva ha detto:


> e se il muro è di gomma


Purtroppo per scoprire se ho la forza necessaria per continuare e per capire se davanti a me c'è un muro o una porta, posso solo provare...

:sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Purtroppo per scoprire se ho la forza necessaria per continuare e per capire se davanti a me c'è un muro o una porta, posso solo provare...
> 
> :sbatti:


magari arrivata ad un certo punto sarai in grado di sapere se continuare o no.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè non ti attivi on line ?


Perché dovrei fare 1000 esami inutili per poterlo fare legalmente. Quando uno sa come curare un male è sufficiente che lo faccia, ma la nostra società non lo permette (più). Il motivo sta nei tanti ciarlatani che hanno sfruttato la situazione senza migliorarla, e anche da parte dei "bottoni" che non vogliono che si risolva a costo zero e in fretta.

Di conseguenza mi metto all'opera quando capita e tutte le volte funziona. Mi basta quello.


----------



## Sole (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Purtroppo per scoprire se ho la forza necessaria per continuare e per capire se davanti a me c'è un muro o una porta, posso solo provare...
> 
> :sbatti:


Io ti auguro davvero che lui si riprenda.

Ma, sulla base della mia esperienza, posso dirti che se si riprende con te accanto, non è detto che sia una ripresa autentica.

Te lo dico a ragion veduta. Non voglio scendere nei dettagli (se lo ritieni puoi contattarmi in pvt) ma mio marito, nel periodo in cui siamo stati insieme dopo che mi ha tradita, sembrava aver recuperato autostima e serenità, era un altro. Oggi che è stato lasciato, i vecchi problemi sono tornati a galla, in modo diverso ma non meno gravi.

Le persone che tendono alla depressione portano dentro di sè un vuoto che possono temporaneamente colmare con mille cose diverse e stare meglio. Ma l'unica garanzia di guarigione è che quel vuoto venga riempito da se stessi.
Ed è un cammino lungo e dall'esito incerto.

Non ti sto dicendo di lasciarlo, ma di puntare sull'autonomia di ciascuno di voi. Considerarvi individui, prima che membri di una coppia, è l'unico modo per far sì che possa fortificarsi senza cercare rifugio in voi due.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Insomma, all'inizio non facevo altro, ora che è ridotto male serve a poco.
> *Per farlo piangere  a comando*. Boh.


Anche questo è un modo per dimostrare a lui stesso quanto sia ridicolo. Più premi questo pulsante, più gli si rivela la natura del suo pianto.

A volte bisogna scavare molto per tirare fuori un'emozione. Ma quando hai l'emozione così a portata di mano, è bene che non te la fai sfuggire.

Io penso che il suo trauma sia un'esperienza vissuta in modo scorretto. Se ha vissuto la morte di suo fratello con la repressione dei propri sentimenti, ogni situazione simile gli riporta inevitabilmente vicino al punto di collasso e fin quando il problema non è risolto, ricompare.

Si dovrà fare una ragione, ma una diversa da quella attuale, sull'accaduto. Probabilmente si sente colpevole dell'accaduto e forse lo è. Ma se sapesse che suo fratello ora sta in un posto migliore, potrebbe sentirsi meno triste e meno in colpa. E comunque potrebbe vedersi come essere imperfetto, che ha fatto e che farà ancora degli errori, ma per imparare, non per morire.

La morte lo raggiungerà quando avrà completato il percorso della sua vita, noncurante di letteralmente qualunque cosa che potrebbe pensare o fare. Questo è l'unica cosa che ognuno di noi dovrebbe sapere. Ma lui non lo sa, evidentemente. Ha sensi di colpa talmente terribili che gli impedisce di affrontarli. Ma quando avrà pianto abbastanza e quando si rende conto per quale motivo piange, allora potrà metterci una pietra sopra. E tornerà chi era prima, ma molto meglio.

Per questo motivo dico, se piange, fa bene. Non è perché ha fatto male a te, ma perché il male lo possiede.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari arrivata ad un certo punto sarai in grado di sapere se continuare o no.


Si, esattamente. Se la cosa non mi sembrerà una follia continuerò, ma per ora sento che è ancora presto per decidere.
Spero solo di essere abbastanza sveglia da fermarmi prima di superare il punto di non ritorno.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti auguro davvero che lui si riprenda.
> 
> Ma, sulla base della mia esperienza, posso dirti che *se si riprende con te accanto, non è detto che sia una ripresa autentica.*
> 
> ...


E' un mio timore, il fatto che si ricostruisca usandomi come (parte delle) sue nuove fondamenta. 
Per questo la terapia che sta facendo è incentrata solo su di lui (pur coinvolgendo anche me e i suoi, è un percorso che analizza anche la relazione tra noi due e quella familiare). 
Come gli ho detto e gli continuo a ricordare, non stiamo facendo niente per la coppia ora, quello è un discorso che affronteremo quando starà meglio.
Ma non è detto che basti...chissà cosa gli passa per la testa.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Quibbel, ho provato un po' tutto il pomeriggio a pensare ad una risposta articolata da darti, ma riesco solo a dirti che mi hai regalato altri spunti di riflessione su lacrime e dolore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti auguro davvero che lui si riprenda.
> 
> Ma, sulla base della mia esperienza, posso dirti che se si riprende con te accanto, non è detto che sia una ripresa autentica.
> 
> ...


Mi è sfuggita questa perla di saggezza. Hai espresso lo stesso concetto mio in parole più semplici. Mi piace


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quibbel, ho provato un po' tutto il pomeriggio a pensare ad una risposta articolata da darti, ma riesco solo a dirti che mi hai regalato *altri spunti di riflessione su lacrime e dolore*.


E' tutto quel che c'è da dire :up:


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quibbel, ho provato un po' tutto il pomeriggio a pensare ad una risposta articolata da darti, ma riesco solo a dirti che mi hai regalato altri spunti di riflessione su lacrime e dolore.


no basta te prego.....direi che in sti mesi hai pianto e sofferto fin troppo.

a te servono spunti per sorridere ed essere leggera


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Settembre 2012)

Mossa da un commento dell'altro ieri, ho accennato al mio lui l'idea di trovarsi un hobby rilassante...solito entusiasmo da morto vivente e raffica di non so, ci penso, mmmm ok. E per tutta la giornata di ieri non ne abbiamo più parlato, sono uscita la sera con le amiche, mi ha fatto ciao dal divano e morta lì.

Insomma, speravo di averlo incoraggiato, non mi aspettavo una reazione immediata, ma almeno un accenno di idea durante una chiacchierata, una cosa del tipo "sai hai avuto un pensiero carino, mi invento qualcosa".

Oggi all'alba, al posto di correre, ho rimesso in sesto la mia vecchia mountain bike: una bella pulita, un po' di lubrificante, un controllo alla catena e ai freni, una pompata alle gomme, come nuova.

- Ti ho sistemato la mia vecchia bici, se vuoi fare un giro, tanto per prendere un po' d'aria, è in garage. Non ti              
   obbligo, eh. Se hai voglia, pedala. 

Lui bho, bofonchia e fa un bel rantolo di approvazione o dubbio.

Poco fa il suo messaggio, è uscito in bici e mi ringrazia tanto, "sei stata splendida"...
Ok, sono fantastica...ma senza la mia spinta non sarebbe uscito di casa. E magari stava davvero pensando a qualcosa da fare, ma cavolo, due parole per darmi un segnale. Ancora una volta fa quello che gli ho detto io, da bravo soldatino.

Pedalare gli può solo fare bene, magari butta giù anche un po' di peso, ma vista la sua voglia di vivere, se
cominciasse a farlo regolarmente mi darebbe solo l'idea di essersi adeguato ad una mia imposizione. 


Ho la testa pesante, credo che domani o dopodomani ripartirò per la montagna, sperando che regga il tempo.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no basta te prego.....direi che in sti mesi hai pianto e sofferto fin troppo.
> 
> a te servono spunti per sorridere ed essere leggera


Stavamo parlando di lui! Io non sono entusiasta, ma non sto malaccio. :up:


----------



## demoralizio (21 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mossa da un commento dell'altro ieri, ho accennato al mio lui l'idea di trovarsi un hobby rilassante...solito entusiasmo da morto vivente e raffica di non so, ci penso, mmmm ok. E per tutta la giornata di ieri non ne abbiamo più parlato, sono uscita la sera con le amiche, mi ha fatto ciao dal divano e morta lì.
> 
> Insomma, speravo di averlo incoraggiato, non mi aspettavo una reazione immediata, ma almeno un accenno di idea durante una chiacchierata, una cosa del tipo "sai hai avuto un pensiero carino, mi invento qualcosa".
> 
> ...


la tua pensata è legittima, e secondo me sta solo cercando di assomigliarti, di emularti per esseremall'altezza. Poi, un giro in bici è sempre il massimo per la psiche, magari in mezzo alla campagna o in collina... male non gli fa!


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Settembre 2012)

Grande ironia di Leda via MP. :mrgreen:
Lei si che mi capisce!


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grande ironia di Leda via MP. :mrgreen:
> Lei si che mi capisce!
> 
> View attachment 5708



Cazzo, l'hai fatto davvero!!!

:risata::risata:

:risata:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Settembre 2012)

Hai cominciato a farlo pedalare in senso stretto, magari si può considerare un buon inizio per arrivare alla fine a farlo "pedalare" in senso lato..........


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grande ironia di Leda via MP. :mrgreen:
> Lei si che mi capisce!
> 
> View attachment 5708


:rofl:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:

laddove esiste solidarieà, leda risponde


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rofl:





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Perché dovrei fare 1000 esami inutili per poterlo fare legalmente. Quando uno sa come curare un male è sufficiente che lo faccia, ma la nostra società non lo permette (più). Il motivo sta nei tanti ciarlatani che hanno sfruttato la situazione senza migliorarla, e anche da parte dei "bottoni" che non vogliono che si risolva a costo zero e in fretta.
> 
> Di conseguenza mi metto all'opera quando capita e tutte le volte funziona. Mi basta quello.



ehilà..ma che omeno intraprendente.

complimenti!!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Grigia domenica pomeriggio. 

Pranzo dai suoi, si mangia, si beve, chiacchieramo, caffè e ammazzacaffè, si avvicina il momento dei saluti.
Mentre il mio forse-compagno resta a balbettare di sport tra uomini, aiuto la suocera in cucina.

Abbraccione a sorpresa, una specialità di famiglia ormai.
- Non crollare, è dura, lo so. Fai bene a pensare a te, brava. Piccola mia. 
Bacione sulla guancia.

Arrivano i miei lacrimoni inarrestabili, scoppia a piangere anche lei, restiamo così per un'infinità a parlare. Butto fuori parecchie scorie, sensazioni che qui non riesco a trasmettere del tutto, ascolta il mio sfogo ed io il suo, mi godo un lungo abbraccio materno, gesto unico che se fatto da mia madre mi provocherebbe gelo e paralisi, mi lascio cullare per un po'.

Il suocero, uomo di mondo, dopo aver cacciato la testa in cucina batte in ritirata tenendo occupato il figlio.
Viaggio di ritorno con gli occhi arrossati e un prudente silenzio del mio lui, immagino consigliato da suo padre.

E' vero che tra me e i suoi ci sono stati degli attriti in questo periodo, credo i primi in tanti anni, ma da quando mi conoscono mi hanno accolta in famiglia facendomi sentire amata.
Nonostante lo stato larvale del figlio hanno la forza di sostenere anche me, come persona, non come sua compagna. 
Ho detto loro che alla fine di tutto potrei comunque lasciarlo e mi hanno capita.
Superate l'ansia iniziale e le reazioni dettate dalla paura, hanno ridimensionato di molto il loro ruolo in questa faccenda. Certo, è passato poco tempo, ma dopo un chiarimento i rapporti tra noi sono tornati buoni.

Ho ricevuto un'iniezione di affetto che i miei non possono darmi e volevo condividerla.
Una cosa bella e inaspettata che mi è stata data da una persona a cui voglio bene.
Sono felice, triste e sollevata. So di avere dalla mia un manipolo di amiche con le palle, amici veri e i suoi, gente in gamba che mi sta aiutando ad andare avanti. Qui sul forum ho trovato altre persone forti con cui confrontarmi e che sanno come sto. 

Oggi sono zuccherosa, tutta questa menata per dire che mando un abbraccio a chi se la sta passando come me e a chi mi sta leggendo e aiutando. 
:abbraccio:​Lui intanto sta prendendo sul serio la storia della bici oppure ha paura che lo sbrani, è a pedalare. Potrebbe beccarsi un po' di pioggia prima di rientrare...bene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2012)

ti mando un appiccicoso sapore di rosolio al mandarino in occasione dei tuoi zuccherosi sentimenti

:amici:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grigia domenica pomeriggio.
> 
> Pranzo dai suoi, si mangia, si beve, chiacchieramo, caffè e ammazzacaffè, si avvicina il momento dei saluti.
> Mentre il mio forse-compagno resta a balbettare di sport tra uomini, aiuto la suocera in cucina.
> ...


dopo il mio abbraccio 
ti chiedo di tua mamma. è cosi gelida? o tia vrebbe reso gelida.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti mando un appiccicoso sapore di rosolio al mandarino in occasione dei tuoi zuccherosi sentimenti
> 
> :amici:


pure uno a mersetto:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti mando un appiccicoso sapore di rosolio al mandarino in occasione dei tuoi zuccherosi sentimenti
> 
> :amici:


Grazie :yes:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> dopo il mio abbraccio
> ti chiedo di tua mamma. è cosi gelida? o tia vrebbe reso gelida.


Ho pessimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori, in un vecchio post li avevo definiti "vecchi amici", ma avevo esagerato.
Siamo a malapena conoscenti, dopo anni senza alcun contatto ci siamo riavvicinati abbastanza da aggiornarci a vicenda sulle rispettive vite, ma non provo quasi nulla per loro. Ho avuto un'infanzia felice, ma non mi hanno dato altro.

Per questo un abbraccio di mia madre non mi avrebbe dato sensazioni positive. E' poco più di un'estranea per me.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho pessimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori, in un vecchio post li avevo definiti "vecchi amici", ma avevo esagerato.
> Siamo a malapena conoscenti, dopo anni senza alcun contatto ci siamo riavvicinati abbastanza da aggiornarci a vicenda sulle rispettive vite, ma non provo quasi nulla per loro. Ho avuto un'infanzia felice, ma non mi hanno dato altro.
> 
> Per questo un abbraccio di mia madre non mi avrebbe dato sensazioni positive. E' poco più di un'estranea per me.


Immagino per il riequilibrio Karmico, dovresti avere 5 nuovi amanti nel 2013,tra i quali, un trans peruviano.

certo che la sfiga ti vede benissimo,bimba


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho pessimi rapporti con entrambi i miei genitori, in un vecchio post li avevo definiti "vecchi amici", ma avevo esagerato.
> Siamo a malapena conoscenti, dopo anni senza alcun contatto ci siamo riavvicinati abbastanza da aggiornarci a vicenda sulle rispettive vite, ma non provo quasi nulla per loro. Ho avuto un'infanzia felice, ma non mi hanno dato altro.
> 
> Per questo un abbraccio di mia madre non mi avrebbe dato sensazioni positive. E' poco più di un'estranea per me.




Mille...mi spiace, davvero!

insomma la tua famiglia sono piu loro e lo _sgangherato temporaneo_ che i tuoi...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Immagino per il riequilibrio Karmico, dovresti avere 5 nuovi amanti nel 2013 [...].
> 
> certo che la sfiga ti vede benissimo,bimba


Eh si, devo avere un bel bersaglio in fronte, ma ho avuto anche dei bei momenti nella vita! Tanti! Non sono la piccola fiammiferaia! Comunque aspetto fiduciosa il tuo 2013, sembra divertente. 



dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille...mi spiace, davvero!
> 
> insomma la tua famiglia sono piu loro e lo _sgangherato temporaneo_ che i tuoi...


Sgangherato temporaneo...carino. 
Si, se penso alla mia famiglia ci sono loro e altre due persone. Ma i miei proprio no.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grigia domenica pomeriggio.
> 
> Pranzo dai suoi, si mangia, si beve, chiacchieramo, caffè e ammazzacaffè, si avvicina il momento dei saluti.
> Mentre il mio forse-compagno resta a balbettare di sport tra uomini, aiuto la suocera in cucina.
> ...


questo rassicura, non sei sola ed è importantissimo


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grigia domenica pomeriggio.
> 
> Pranzo dai suoi, si mangia, si beve, chiacchieramo, caffè e ammazzacaffè, si avvicina il momento dei saluti.
> Mentre il mio forse-compagno resta a balbettare di sport tra uomini, aiuto la suocera in cucina.
> ...


ti abbraccio forte pure io

:abbraccio:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Settembre 2012)

Stanotte ho dormito poco, lui di nuovo in preda al sonno agitato post-terapia, io mi sono spostata sul divano dopo l'ennesimo risveglio burrascoso. E addio riposo,  travolta da una cascata di pensieri con le cuffie nelle orecchie.
Per colpa o merito di un forumista ho passato le ore a fare un elenco mentale di cosa non riesco più a fare e di cosa mi da fastidio a tre mesi dal tradimento. Cose solo mie, che non riguardano (del tutto) lui. Tanto per farmi male.

Leggere. E' diventato un gesto meccanico, sforzandomi riesco a mandare giù qualche pagina, ma resisto poco. 

La musica. Ne ascolto molta di più, ma ho tagliato via tutti i cantautori e i gruppi italiani che piacciono anche a lui.
A volte si finiva a canticchiare insieme abbracciati, cose zuccherose che mi da fastidio ricordare. Battisti, i Nomadi          ed altri mi stanno enormemente sulle palle ora, abbandonati a tempo indefinito, con grande dispiacere.

Lo sport è aumentato. Adesso è soprattutto una valvola di sfogo per lo stress. Non c'è più solo il gusto di faticare e macinare chilometri, tipo sfida con me stessa. Pratica necessaria per non esplodere.

Il lavoro è diventato fondamentale per stare bene e tenere la mente occupata, vado via da casa anche quando non ne ho davvero bisogno e accetto più incarichi.

Queste sono tutte cavolate. Ora come ora no, ma passeranno. Le cose serie sono altre.

Il dialogo non c'è più. Sta migliorando quasi giorno per giorno, lo ammetto. Però mi manca parlare a casa.

L'intimità con lui, azzerata. La sola idea mi fa rabbrividire. Quando leggo di maratone di sesso rabbioso o conciliatore non riesco a capire come sia possibile. Certo, lui è ridotto ad una larva, se avessi litigato e discusso con un uomo forse sarebbe diverso. Non ne ho idea, per ora niente.

La fiducia nei suoi confronti è sotto zero, non ha ancora fatto nulla per riguadagnarsela.

Ma il pensiero che mi fa più male è quello di non riuscire più ad immaginarmi madre.
I primi due mesi dopo il tradimento era fisso nel mio cervello. Qualunque cosa stessi facendo, era lì. Scoppiavo in lunghissimi pianti disperati e urlavo fino a perdere la voce. 
A casa, al lavoro, in strada, in tenda, in viaggio, sempre. Ho eroso la spalla della mia migliore amica con le mie lacrime.
Ma a un certo punto ho semplicemente smesso di piangere, senza un motivo o un ragionamento profondo.
Se mi sforzo sento un grumo nero che mi blocca la gola, un enorme vuoto al petto e mi pulsano le tempie, ma non ho più le reazioni terribili dei primi momenti. Una sensazione che è lì ma non è lì. 
Questa è sicuramente la cosa più brutta che mi è stata strappata via, ne avevamo parlato a lungo, avevamo messo tutto in stand by durante i suoi mesi di lavoro intenso e stavamo per provarci quando ho scoperto tutto. Mi ha illusa e ingannata. 
Ora, da un lato sono sollevata di dover badare solo a me stessa, ma dall'altro so che difficilmente penserò nuovamente ad una gravidanza, soprattutto dopo aver fatto tanta fatica per superare i miei blocchi e pensare a lui anche come ad un buon padre, l'uomo con cui voler mettere su una famiglia.

C'è qualcuno qui che ha avuto un figlio dopo un tradimento? E perché?


----------



## Sabina_ (25 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stanotte ho dormito poco, lui di nuovo in preda al sonno agitato post-terapia, io mi sono spostata sul divano dopo l'ennesimo risveglio burrascoso. E addio riposo,  travolta da una cascata di pensieri con le cuffie nelle orecchie.
> Per colpa o merito di un forumista ho passato le ore a fare un elenco mentale di cosa non riesco più a fare e di cosa mi da fastidio a tre mesi dal tradimento. Cose solo mie, che non riguardano (del tutto) lui. Tanto per farmi male.
> 
> Leggere. E' diventato un gesto meccanico, sforzandomi riesco a mandare giù qualche pagina, ma resisto poco.
> ...


Non posso rispondere a questa domanda.

Volevo pero' dirti che dentro di te la tua decisione l'hai già presa, devi solo finire il percorso per essere pronta. E anche lui probabilmente la sente.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non posso rispondere a questa domanda.
> 
> Volevo pero' dirti che dentro di te la tua decisione l'hai già presa, devi solo finire il percorso per essere pronta. E anche lui probabilmente la sente.


Forse. L'unica cosa di cui sono sicura è che sto facendo una fatica terribile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Forse. L'unica cosa di cui sono sicura è che sto facendo una fatica terribile.


E lo credo. Ti sei trovata a dover soffocare i tuoi sentimenti in un momento in cui li dovevi far esplodere, stai male per la seconda volta per 'colpa sua'. Ti sei caricata lui sulle spalle nel momento in cui era cosa sana e giusta prenderlo a pedate in culo. E forse stai pretendendo un po' troppo da te stessa. Stavo per scrivere esci con le amiche ma...  Mille, quando vedi che ti avvicini al limite rimandalo dai suoi per una settimanina... prima di crollare con relativo effetto domino.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E lo credo. Ti sei trovata a dover soffocare i tuoi sentimenti in un momento in cui li dovevi far esplodere, stai male per la seconda volta per 'colpa sua'. Ti sei caricata lui sulle spalle nel momento in cui era cosa sana e giusta prenderlo a pedate in culo. E forse stai pretendendo un po' troppo da te stessa. Stavo per scrivere esci con le amiche ma...  *Mille, quando vedi che ti avvicini al limite rimandalo dai suoi per una settimanina... prima di crollare con relativo effetto domino.*


Grazie per avermi scritto queste righe, davvero. Il neretto me lo stampo in testa, non sei la prima ad avermelo detto, ma non sono esattamente reattiva in questo periodo, ho bisogno di sentire le cose mille volte prima di capirle.


----------



## Daniele (25 Settembre 2012)

Millepensieri, io ti direi: "Sbotta, Urla e graffia" se ti serve, non deve solo lui guarire, ma anche tu carissima e non importa se lui sia ancora debole, è adulto e deve prendersi le sue responsabilità di uomo ORA!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Millepensieri, io ti direi: "Sbotta, Urla e graffia" se ti serve, non deve solo lui guarire, ma anche tu carissima e non importa se lui sia ancora debole, è adulto e deve prendersi le sue responsabilità di uomo ORA!!!


Mi servirebbe. Farlo con altri non aiuta molto, vengo solo avvolta da abbracci o incoraggiata a massacrarlo.
Il problema è che lui si limiterebbe a subire. Credo che starei peggio. Non so, forse ho bisogno di qualche pausa ogni tanto, finché non risolveremo questo casino in un modo o nell'altro.

Mi sta venendo la mezza idea di prepararmi una specie di discorso e provargli a dire come sto, uno sfogo pacato per smuoverlo un po'. 

Bho. :blank:


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi scritto queste righe, davvero. Il neretto me lo stampo in testa, non sei la prima ad avermelo detto, ma non sono esattamente reattiva in questo periodo, ho bisogno di sentire le cose mille volte prima di capirle.


visto che te lo devi stampa' nella capoccia, me so' permesso de corregge la bozza...

"Mille, rimandalo dai suoi .. prima di crollare con relativo effetto domino."

per me cosi' e' molto mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> visto che te lo devi stampa' nella capoccia, me so' permesso de corregge la bozza...
> 
> "Mille, rimandalo dai suoi .. prima di crollare con relativo effetto domino."
> 
> ...


Di sicuro è un messaggio più corto.


----------



## exStermy (25 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Di sicuro è un messaggio più corto.


per la serie...

"Un piccolo messaggio pe' la tua memoria, ma un grande passo pe' tutta la tua neuro ed oltre!"

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi servirebbe. Farlo con altri non aiuta molto, vengo solo avvolta da abbracci o incoraggiata a massacrarlo.
> Il problema è che lui si limiterebbe a subire. Credo che starei peggio. Non so, forse ho bisogno di qualche pausa ogni tanto, finché non risolveremo questo casino in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> Mi sta venendo la mezza idea di prepararmi una specie di discorso e provargli a dire come sto, uno sfogo pacato per smuoverlo un po'.
> ...




e perchè no. il protocollo lo vieta ?


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> visto che te lo devi stampa' nella capoccia, me so' permesso de corregge la bozza...
> 
> "Mille, rimandalo dai suoi .. prima di crollare con relativo effetto domino."
> 
> ...



tu poi...osservi sempre le mezze misure.

vorrei vedere te al posto suo, pin pum pam valigia e via.

non  ci credo manco...


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi servirebbe. Farlo con altri non aiuta molto, vengo solo avvolta da abbracci o incoraggiata a massacrarlo.
> Il problema è che lui si limiterebbe a subire. Credo che starei peggio. Non so, forse ho bisogno di qualche pausa ogni tanto, finché non risolveremo questo casino in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> Mi sta venendo la mezza idea di prepararmi una specie di discorso e provargli a dire come sto, uno sfogo pacato per smuoverlo un po'.
> ...


provalo.   hai visto mai che non faccia effetto


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e perchè no. il protocollo lo vieta ?





perplesso ha detto:


> provalo.   hai visto mai che non faccia effetto


Provo, fino ad ora sono stata molto (troppo) soft con lui, gli ho dato l'ambiente tranquillo necessario per riprendersi, ne ha/avrà ancora bisogno, ma se non gli dico qualcosa scoppio. 

Stasera troppo stanca per affrontare la cosa con calma, ho guardato un film (con lui...). 
Domani "sfogo tranquillo", ho deciso. 
Il grosso di quello che voglio dirgli l'ho scritto qui sul forum, devo solo riordinare bene i pensieri e convincermi che non comincerò ad urlargli in faccia. 
Magari gli darò una spinta oppure servirà solo a me per fargli presente che non sono una roccia, va bene in ogni caso.

Devo anche avvisare i suoi che potrebbe tornare da loro qualche giorno, giusto il tempo di farmi rifiatare. Non credo in seguito al discorso, non penso domani, ma a un certo punto gli chiederò di lasciarmi prendere una breve pausa.

Grazie, eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Provo, fino ad ora sono stata molto (troppo) soft con lui, gli ho dato l'ambiente tranquillo necessario per riprendersi, ne ha/avrà ancora bisogno, ma se non gli dico qualcosa scoppio.
> 
> Stasera troppo stanca per affrontare la cosa con calma, ho guardato un film (con lui...).
> Domani "sfogo tranquillo", ho deciso.
> ...


magari lo sfogo tranquillo aiuta... magari per lui è un sollievo. Non so sinceramente se fare il tifo per voi(coppia) o solo per te... la cosa che mi fa dubitare è che una persona come te non può essersi messa con un coglione stratosferico, quindi devo dare a lui il beneficio del dubbio, appunto.


----------



## demoralizio (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Provo, fino ad ora sono stata molto (troppo) soft con lui, gli ho dato l'ambiente tranquillo necessario per riprendersi, ne ha/avrà ancora bisogno, ma se non gli dico qualcosa scoppio.
> 
> Stasera troppo stanca per affrontare la cosa con calma, ho guardato un film (con lui...).
> Domani "sfogo tranquillo", ho deciso.
> ...


Credo che il tuo sfogo (anche se contenuto) ti frustrerà ancora di più, se lui non ha le forze di controbattere.
Ti accorgerai di parlare con una persona che si farebbe tagliare la gola da te piuttosto di non sentirsi in colpa.

Dal mio punto di vista, e senza conoscervi ovviamente, la tua presenza "forte" lo danneggia e basta, non trova conforto nella tua compagnia ma solo in te come routine. IMHO ovviamente!


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari lo sfogo tranquillo aiuta... magari per lui è un sollievo. Non so sinceramente se fare il tifo per voi(coppia) o solo per te... la cosa che mi fa dubitare è che una persona come te non può essersi messa con un coglione stratosferico, quindi devo dare a lui il beneficio del dubbio, appunto.





demoralizio ha detto:


> Credo che il tuo sfogo (anche se contenuto) ti frustrerà ancora di più, se lui non ha le forze di controbattere.
> Ti accorgerai di parlare con una persona che si farebbe tagliare la gola da te piuttosto di non sentirsi in colpa.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, e senza conoscervi ovviamente, la tua presenza "forte" lo danneggia e basta, non trova conforto nella tua compagnia ma solo in te come routine. IMHO ovviamente!


Sinceramente sono quasi sicura di non ottenere nulla da lui, al 90% si chiuderà a riccio e piangerà.
Ma in questi giorni ho accumulato troppe cose in testa, a costo di fare un elenco tipo lista della spesa devo tirarle fuori. Con calma, senza urlare, con mille pause, gli devo dire come sto. Purtroppo credo che finirà più o meno come prevede demo. Sollievo momentaneo e nuovi motivi di frustrazione. 

Vabbè, ormai...male che vada ci saranno altre lacrime. 
Alla fine uno sfogo non è un passo epocale, in una situazione normale non sarebbe una cosa da pensare per giorni.

Grazie per il tifo e le belle parole Sbriciolata. E si, in effetti lo ricordo meno coglione, ma forse mi sono fatta un'impressione sbagliata in questi anni.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sinceramente sono quasi sicura di non ottenere nulla da lui, al 90% si chiuderà a riccio e piangerà.
> Ma in questi giorni ho accumulato troppe cose in testa, a costo di fare un elenco tipo lista della spesa devo tirarle fuori. Con calma, senza urlare, con mille pause, gli devo dire come sto. Purtroppo credo che finirà più o meno come prevede demo. Sollievo momentaneo e nuovi motivi di frustrazione.
> 
> Vabbè, ormai...male che vada ci saranno altre lacrime.
> ...


Cioe' stai affa' l'elenco dei punti salienti da rinfacciargli nel tuo sfogo?

per me se te sfoghi davanti ad un muro, ottieni lo stesso risultato, evitandoti pure le lagne...

me sa che tu stai sottovalutando la "rogna" che te sei presa...

nel percorso di "guarigione" che te sei prefissata de porta' avanti da crocerossina martire, penso che se t'inkazzi o te lamenti col tipo, nun la finisci piu'...

a furia d'anna' avanti come i gamberi, ce fai le ragnatele...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

Immagino, forse, le tue necessità. La frustrazione. Il peso. Tutto.

Non so se lo sfogo aiuterà o meno, non so che effetto avrà su di lui. Credo che tu immagini bene, chiusura a riccio e pianti.

Sai, quando ho di fronte a me un compito frustrante e faticoso -tipo stare in compagnia di persone che detesto, lunghi giorni di meeting di cui non mi importa nulla, pesantissime riunioni familiari piene di rancori etc etc... mi aiuta "mettermela via", avere ben presente che devo sopportare, e concentrarmi sul compito presente.
Nel tuo caso, il problema è che non hai una fine prevista davanti a te...
Ma forse aiuterebbe la tua frustrazione metterti via che al momento hai davanti un uomo che non vuole/non può in alcun modo essere coppia con te. E' un malato, vero o presunto che sia, un peso da tirare avanti, una persona in convalescenza.

Credo che tu sia partita con l'idea di affrontare il tutto come coppia. Lui non so se la vede così. Lui si sta facendo trascinare e passa il suo tempo senza tempo, galleggiando.

Hai qualche contatto con il terapista? Ti ha detto che cosa aspettarti, c'è una qualche diagnosi su di lui? Qualche consiglio a te su cosa fare etc?


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' stai affa' l'elenco dei punti salienti da rinfacciargli nel tuo sfogo?
> 
> per me se te sfoghi davanti ad un muro, ottieni lo stesso risultato, evitandoti pure le lagne...
> 
> ...


Che ti devo dire stermy, gli sparo in bocca per simulare un omicidio e vengo qui solo a postare video di canzoni e a fare battutine. Problema risolto, stupida io a non pensarci prima.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire stermy, gli sparo in bocca per simulare un omicidio e vengo qui solo a postare video di canzoni e a fare battutine. Problema risolto, stupida io a non pensarci prima.


ao' io nun dico de evitargli de soffri' in quel senso...ahahah, dico che forse e secondo me, ad uno che glije e' sartato er fusibile, le maniere forti so' solo controproducenti e ritardanti...

te devi arma' solo de santa pazienza, se te sei presa la rogna der pacchetto tutto compreso...

pero' nun so' der ramo...fai pure come te pare...ce mancherebbe...

ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino, forse, le tue necessità. La frustrazione. Il peso. Tutto.
> 
> Non so se lo sfogo aiuterà o meno, non so che effetto avrà su di lui. Credo che tu immagini bene, chiusura a riccio e pianti.
> 
> ...


E' che...è lui alla fine ad aver detto "torno" ma forse lo ha fatto per mancanza di volontà e non lo pensava davvero, tanto per farmi felice. E' dura non pensare continuamente al "noi" anche se in queste ultime tre settimane non ho mai spinto in quel senso, bici a parte gli ho lasciato fare quello che voleva con i suoi ritmi.

Il terapista mi ha detto di aspettarmi un percorso lungo tra i quattro e i sei mesi con un numero di sedute che andrà progressivamente a diminuire per frequenza con il passare del tempo. Ci saranno degli incontri in cui sarà richiesta la mia presenza, a volte quella dei suoi o di noi tre insieme.
 In questo momento non si può fare una terapia di coppia, anche se stare con me sicuramente gli fa più bene che passare il tempo con i genitori. Stimolarlo ad aprirsi senza forzarlo troppo è positivo, non devo trattarlo come se fosse di porcellana. 
Mi ha anche dato il nome di una collega, nel caso ci farò un pensiero, ma stress a parte non mi sento ancora così distrutta. Un po' confusa, quello si.


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' io nun dico de evitargli de soffri' in quel senso...ahahah, dico che forse e secondo me, ad uno che glije e' sartato er fusibile, le maniere forti so' solo controproducenti e ritardanti...
> 
> te devi arma' solo de santa pazienza, se te sei presa la rogna der pacchetto tutto compreso...
> 
> ...


Ma hai anche ragione, ho sbottato. Ed era suicidio e non omicidio. Non ce l'ho con te, sei un po' brutale ma non mi dici cavolate tanto per fare colore.

Sto limando quello che voglio dirgli senza tirare in ballo lui, solo cose mie su quello che stiamo affrontando, non voglio mangiargli la faccia. Sta venendo fuori una roba così leggera che non farebbe piangere nemmeno un bambino di cinque anni. Bho, vedremo, vorrei solo fargli sapere come sto.


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma hai anche ragione, ho sbottato. Ed era suicidio e non omicidio. Non ce l'ho con te, sei un po' brutale ma non mi dici cavolate tanto per fare colore.
> 
> Sto limando quello che voglio dirgli senza tirare in ballo lui, solo cose mie su quello che stiamo affrontando, non voglio mangiargli la faccia. Sta venendo fuori una roba così leggera che non farebbe piangere nemmeno un bambino di cinque anni.* Bho, vedremo, vorrei solo fargli sapere come sto*.


ed è giusto che tu lo faccia....


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sinceramente sono quasi sicura di non ottenere nulla da lui, al 90% si chiuderà a riccio e piangerà.
> Ma in questi giorni ho accumulato troppe cose in testa, a costo di fare un elenco tipo lista della spesa devo tirarle fuori. Con calma, senza urlare, con mille pause, gli devo dire come sto.


scusami, ma più ti leggo, più mi si rafforza l'impressione (!) che tu sia ostaggio della sua debolezza.

anche se credi di non ottenere nulla, faresti comunque bene a non soffocare oltre le tue emozioni, la tua spontaneità.
non puoi continuare a muoverti come in un campo minato. 
che si chiuda, che pianga, che capisca che 'lo scudo' che ha attivato non regge più, non gli serve, non esiste.
non trattarlo da 'malato', rivolgiti a lui come all'uomo che era, non ha certo perso il senno o la consapevolezza.
allinearti ai suoi tempi, assecondare la sua indolenza, la sua paura, è lo stillicidio che state vivendo.
chiaramente, mi fido più di te che del terapeuta.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusami, ma più ti leggo, più mi si rafforza l'impressione (!) che tu sia ostaggio della sua debolezza.
> 
> anche se credi di non ottenere nulla, faresti comunque bene a non soffocare oltre le tue emozioni, la tua spontaneità.
> non puoi continuare a muoverti come in un campo minato.
> ...



sono assolutissimamente d accordo.


chi sei ? perchè non ti iscrivi?

perchè non mi faccio gli affari miei?

ok:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ed è giusto che tu lo faccia....


Grazie. 
Con tatto magari, ma si.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusami, ma più ti leggo, più mi si rafforza l'impressione (!) che tu sia ostaggio della sua debolezza.
> 
> anche se credi di non ottenere nulla, faresti comunque bene a non soffocare oltre le tue emozioni, la tua spontaneità.
> non puoi continuare a muoverti come in un campo minato.
> ...


Non è solo una tua impressione, è così. Per far star bene lui mi pongo parecchi limiti.

Il problema è che se gli dicessi tutto, ma proprio tutto come succedeva prima, sono sicura che otterrei una notte di disperazione. Sua e mia. Già provato, eh. Non lo dico per ipotesi, dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho passato un mese così, sfogandomi e chiedendo spiegazioni, dicendogli quanto stavo male, urlando, uscendo di casa per ore e rientrando ancora più rabbiosa. E lui non era ancora crollato, si vergognava da morire e non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, ma andava ancora a lavorare e faceva un po' di altre cose.

Lo devo trattare per forza in un altro modo, sotto sotto sarà ancora lo stesso (forse), ma non è più così solido. 
Anche se c'è da dire che per ora il terapeuta sta pensando a lui, quindi le richieste di non fargli troppe pressioni credo che dipendano solo dal non voler stressare il suo paziente e vanificare il lavoro che stanno facendo insieme. 

Comunque gli dirò molto, alla fine passeremo una lunga e difficile serata, anche con il quasi-sfogo che sto pensando da giorni ormai. O settimane se contiamo anche le cose scritte qui.

Grazie per la fiducia!


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sono assolutissimamente d accordo.
> 
> 
> chi sei ? perchè non ti iscrivi?
> ...


Si, il non registrato ha ragione, anche se certe cose per ora non posso farle.


Ma quanto sei curiosa! :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stanotte ho dormito poco, lui di nuovo in preda al sonno agitato post-terapia, io mi sono spostata sul divano dopo l'ennesimo risveglio burrascoso. E addio riposo,  travolta da una cascata di pensieri con le cuffie nelle orecchie.
> Per colpa o merito di un forumista ho passato le ore a fare un elenco mentale di cosa non riesco più a fare e di cosa mi da fastidio a tre mesi dal tradimento. Cose solo mie, che non riguardano (del tutto) lui. Tanto per farmi male.
> 
> Leggere. E' diventato un gesto meccanico, sforzandomi riesco a mandare giù qualche pagina, ma resisto poco.
> ...




Non l avevo letta Mille.
( !!! )


tu hai un bisogno enorme di cacciare fuori tutta sta roba. Tu non poi rimanere nel silenzio..no ..no...

un abbraccio vero.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, il non registrato ha ragione, anche se certe cose per ora non posso farle.
> 
> 
> Ma quanto sei curiosa! :mrgreen:


Mille, fai solo, SOLO, cio' che non fai fatica a fare.

Già ti è richiesto moltissimo.


ma che nome hanno dato a quello che sta succedendo al tuo Ragazzo?

forse sono indiscreta


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, fai solo, SOLO, cio' che non fai fatica a fare.
> 
> Già ti è richiesto moltissimo.
> 
> ...


Semplifico molto la cosa, diciamo una depressione ansiosa. Giusto per rendere l'idea senza entrare nel dettaglio.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Semplifico molto la cosa, diciamo una depressione ansiosa. Giusto per rendere l'idea senza entrare nel dettaglio.


perche' er tipo s'offenne?

ahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' er tipo s'offenne?
> 
> ahahahah


Perchè parlo per me e basta. Se lui avesse voglia di raccontarsi sarebbe qui o altrove. :blank:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non è solo una tua impressione, è così. Per far star bene lui mi pongo parecchi limiti.
> 
> Il problema è che se gli dicessi tutto, ma proprio tutto come succedeva prima, sono sicura che otterrei una notte di disperazione. Sua e mia. Già provato, eh. Non lo dico per ipotesi, dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho passato un mese così, sfogandomi e chiedendo spiegazioni, dicendogli quanto stavo male, urlando, uscendo di casa per ore e rientrando ancora più rabbiosa. E lui non era ancora crollato, si vergognava da morire e non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, ma andava ancora a lavorare e faceva un po' di altre cose.
> 
> ...



purtroppo non dubito della disperazione che ne seguirebbe, anche per questo ti vedo 'ostaggio'.

il crollo è stato la sua risposta ultima, il salvavita scattato per il sovraccarico emotivo che l'ha investito.
non discuto certo l'autenticità del suo malessere, penso ci sia una parte di lui che stia giocando alle sue stesse spalle, ed è proprio questa parte che, come un bravo artificiere, dovresti per il tuo e per il suo bene disinnescare.  
è la parte che rifugge l'aggressività, il dovere, la punizione, la colpa.
parte che convive tranquillamente con ognuno di noi, niente di insano, anzi, fino a quando però, per qualche ragione, non 'assume il comando'. 
ovviamente sto banalizzando, ma riportarla all'ordine, smontare la sua strategia di difesa (che si rivela di 'attacco' per chi vive accanto e la subisce), significa affrontarne tutte le resistenze, e queste non sono mai poche o indolori, purtroppo.

non credere che non comprenda o sottovaluti le tue incertezze e i tuoi timori.
spero soltanto tu possa scongiurare l'eventualità che il tuo coinvolgimento, la tua forza, possano diventare un suo, anche involontario, strumento.
un forte in bocca al lupo!


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

Grazie, che bello leggerti.


----------



## demoralizio (26 Settembre 2012)

Milly, boh, io continuo a pensare che la tua presenza sia tossica per lui. Non so un cazzo di psichiatria o psicoquelcheè, ma la tua impossibilitá di rapportarti ad un adulto cosciente (v. Zombie), di non poterti incazzare perchè altrimenti "rimane offeso", di vivere la tua sofferenza ho paura che ti porti sempre più nello sconforto.

Tu parli di stupendi anni passati insieme, ok, di canzoni italiane (nomadi brrrrrr), del progetto di un figlio, di tante cose che ti si stanno rivoltando contro, e non sei nelle condizioni di dilaniare tutto per curare te stessa. Invece HAI SEMPRE la possibilità di decidere della tua vita, a costo di far male agli altri. Vorresti, nel caso andaste avanti, una persona che sta con te per riconoscenza?


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Milly, boh, io continuo a pensare che la tua presenza sia tossica per lui. Non so un cazzo di psichiatria o psicoquelcheè, ma la tua impossibilitá di rapportarti ad un adulto cosciente (v. Zombie), di non poterti incazzare perchè altrimenti "rimane offeso", di vivere la tua sofferenza ho paura che ti porti sempre più nello sconforto.
> 
> Tu parli di stupendi anni passati insieme, ok, di canzoni italiane (nomadi brrrrrr), del progetto di un figlio, di tante cose che ti si stanno rivoltando contro, e non sei nelle condizioni di dilaniare tutto per curare te stessa. Invece HAI SEMPRE la possibilità di decidere della tua vita, a costo di far male agli altri. *Vorresti, nel caso andaste avanti, una persona che sta con te per riconoscenza?*


I nostri anni insieme...fa male ricordarli perché sembra tutto rovinato ora, ma sono stati davvero belli (parlo per me...). Il figlio mancato mi resterà addosso come una cicatrice comunque andranno le cose, perché lui è stato fondamentale per farmici pensare.
Ma quello che sto affrontando adesso, lo voglio, così come ho voluto tante altre cose. E' una mia decisione, è difficile, ma sono sicura di voler proseguire. Non ad oltranza chiaramente, finché la cosa avrà un senso per me.
La mia presenza è pesante, ma è lui ad aver avuto l'ultima parola sul suo ritorno a casa (e abbiamo chiesto al terapeuta, ci ha dato l'ok).

Sul neretto: assolutamente no. 
Come gli ho già detto (e gli ripeterò più tardi), io ora sento di volergli stare vicino ed aiutarlo, non so per quanto resisterò e sono la prima a non poter prevedere se dopo aver risolto i suoi problemi continueremo. Se non mollerò prima avrà la possibilità di darmi dei buoni motivi per pensare ancora ad un futuro insieme. E io valuterò.
Non per riconoscenza o dipendenza. In quel caso lo rifiuterei e gli direi di tornare in terapia, solo che non ci sarei più io, figurati un noi. E' difficile da spiegare, ma per ora ti assicuro che non stiamo lavorando per recuperare il nostro rapporto, se succederà dovrà esserne consapevole e partecipe. E dovrò volerlo pure io.






Ok, sui Nomadi magari ho esagerato, dai...sono legati a dei bei momenti, viaggi in macchina, cose così, in generale non mi esaltano. Sorridevo riascoltando certe loro canzoni che mi aveva fatto conoscere lui. I miei gusti musicali si orientano su altro. 
Capita di assorbire dal partner anche cose che normalmente non ci entusiasmerebbero! Non mi ha obbligato nessuno! Oh, non fare il demo pignolo! 

Ora si cena e mi preparo a spaccargli le ossa...che brutta serata mi attende. :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Perchè parlo per me e basta. Se lui avesse voglia di raccontarsi sarebbe qui o altrove. :blank:


sarebbe una delle possibili soluzioni. perché non lo inviti qui ... che lo rullocompressiamo un po'


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ora si cena e mi preparo a spaccargli le ossa...che brutta serata mi attende. :unhappy:


ma anche no. always look on the bright side of life 

[video=youtube;-ECUtkv2qV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ECUtkv2qV8[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> purtroppo non dubito della disperazione che ne seguirebbe, anche per questo ti vedo 'ostaggio'.
> 
> il crollo è stato la sua risposta ultima, il salvavita scattato per il sovraccarico emotivo che l'ha investito.
> non discuto certo l'autenticità del suo malessere, penso ci sia una parte di lui che stia giocando alle sue stesse spalle, ed è proprio questa parte che, come un bravo artificiere, dovresti per il tuo e per il suo bene disinnescare.
> ...


:smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sarebbe una delle possibili soluzioni. perché non lo inviti qui ... che lo rullocompressiamo un po'


Ci ho già pensato io, ve lo mando appena si riprende...che stanchezza. :blank:


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ci ho già pensato io, ve lo mando appena si riprende...che stanchezza. :blank:


Allora?! Dilanio totale? Annientamento biblico? Disintegrazione cosmica??


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ci ho già pensato io, ve lo mando appena si riprende...che stanchezza. :blank:


è una ottima idea quella di Qui. 

ma non puo' reggere. troppo semplice sfilarsi da qua.


lo fa con la realtà reale figurati con quella virtuale.

se venisse qui sopra significherebbe che è già guarito. questo è quello che penso, vorrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## exStermy (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ci ho già pensato io, ve lo mando appena si riprende...che stanchezza. :blank:


a me me pare na strunzat'...

poi fa' tu...

ahahahah


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me me pare na strunzat'...
> 
> poi fa' tu...
> 
> ahahahah


Credo che intendesse che c'ha già pensato lei a rullocompressarlo!!


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ci ho già pensato io, ve lo mando appena si riprende...che stanchezza. :blank:





demoralizio ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse che *c'ha già pensato lei a rullocompressarlo!!*



Ero ironica, grazie demo.


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

Il giorno dopo lo sfogo controllato.
Non ho urlato e sono riuscita a mantenere una certa calma.
Lui ha reagito meglio del previsto e ha lottato faticosamente per non chiudersi a riccio.
Le cose che gli ho detto sono più o meno le stesse che ho scritto qui sul forum, chi mi legge sa come sto.

Abbiamo pianto molto, ho avuto un brivido di paura quando è diventato pallido e ha cominciato a tremare, ma mi ha chiesto solo di dargli una lunghissima pausa durante la quale mi ha stritolato la mano e ha svuotato una bottiglia d'acqua. Ha regolato il respiro e ripreso colore con un esercizio per calmarsi, alla fine era quasi contento di esserci riuscito, anche se esausto e sudato. 
Quasi tre ore per dirgli tutto, era molto scosso ma ha ascoltato. Dopo non è riuscito a dormire, altri incubi e all'alba era già fuori tra le piante. Non ho idea di che cosa si possa seminare ad ottobre, boh. 

Balbettando e fermandosi più volte ha detto che mi ama, ne è sicuro, solo che ora non ha la forza per dimostrarmelo perché quando mi guarda o mi pensa si sente morire dalla vergogna e si rende conto che potrebbe perdermi per sempre.
Durante e dopo le sedute sta lavorando per riprendersi e per scoprire le cause del suo malessere, non è ancora pronto a parlarmene, lui e il terapeuta hanno appena cominciato a capire insieme su cosa insistere e risponderà alle mie domande quando avrà finalmente chiaro cosa dirmi. Mi giura che è così, che non sta cercando una scusa per evitare un confronto.

E' stata una serata intensa.
Non gli ho chiesto nulla, solo di ascoltarmi, non l'ho forzato né era mia intenzione farlo.
Si sta riprendendo? Come ho già detto, si. Molto lentamente. Almeno, per come sono fatta la vedo così, magari altri lo applaudirebbero, non so.  
E' certo di amarmi? Me lo diceva anche subito dopo il tradimento, ora il suo discorso si è fatto molto più ragionato. 
Magari ne è convinto e lo sente davvero. Io non condivido la sua certezza, sono combattuta. Mi fa piacere ma non mi è venuta voglia di saltargli tra le braccia. E' un piccolo bonus per i miei sforzi. 

E...niente, è andata. Non sono rinata, ma è servito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il giorno dopo lo sfogo controllato.
> Non ho urlato e sono riuscita a mantenere una certa calma.
> Lui ha reagito meglio del previsto e ha lottato faticosamente per non chiudersi a riccio.
> Le cose che gli ho detto sono più o meno le stesse che ho scritto qui sul forum, chi mi legge sa come sto.
> ...


e come potresti? Anche senza tutta la crisi sua... che tu non sia certa è normale adesso.


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e come potresti? Anche senza tutta la crisi sua... che tu non sia certa è normale adesso.


Vero. 
E' che...mi andava di ribadirlo, l'ho fatto anche di fronte a lui. L'ho detto mille volte, ma sono spaccata in due a riguardo.


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il giorno dopo lo sfogo controllato.
> Non ho urlato e sono riuscita a mantenere una certa calma.
> Lui ha reagito meglio del previsto e ha lottato faticosamente per non chiudersi a riccio.
> Le cose che gli ho detto sono più o meno le stesse che ho scritto qui sul forum, chi mi legge sa come sto.
> ...


l'importante è che ti senta più leggera


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'importante è che ti senta più leggera


Si, mentre all'inizio sfogarmi non faceva che alimentare la mia rabbia, questa volta è servito a farmi stare meglio.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

Milly, scusa la poca discrezione ma... avete parlato anche del progetto di avere un figlio? Come ha reagito??

Non sentirti in dovere di rispondermi, assolutamente...


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Milly, scusa la poca discrezione ma... avete parlato anche del progetto di avere un figlio? Come ha reagito??
> 
> Non sentirti in dovere di rispondermi, assolutamente...


Ti rispondo, non è facile o particolarmente piacevole, ma non mi tiro indietro.

Abbiamo parlato nuovamente anche di quello: se anche continuassimo come coppia, molto probabilmente avere un figlio non sarebbe più un'ipotesi da prendere in considerazione per quanto mi riguarda.
La maternità non è mai stata una priorità per me, ma è stato bellissimo arrivare a desiderarlo stando al suo fianco.
Con il suo gesto il mio forse-compagno ha spazzato via tutta la fiducia che gli avevo dato e sono tornati tutti gli orribili ricordi di figlia di traditori che avevo messo da parte anche grazie a lui.

Non sto dicendo che un traditore non possa essere anche un buon genitore, sto parlando solo del mio vissuto e delle conclusioni a cui sono arrivata basandomi sulle mie esperienze. Conclusioni mie personali, assolutamente soggettive e che riguardano solo me.

Come l'ha presa...poco dopo è quasi collassato, non so se per questa cosa in particolare o per la somma di tutte quelle che gli avevo detto in precedenza, ma spero che non si sognasse ancora di diventare padre restando con me.


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti rispondo, non è facile o particolarmente piacevole, ma non mi tiro indietro.
> 
> Abbiamo parlato nuovamente anche di quello: se anche continuassimo come coppia, molto probabilmente avere un figlio non sarebbe più un'ipotesi da prendere in considerazione per quanto mi riguarda.
> La maternità non è mai stata una priorità per me, ma è stato bellissimo arrivare a desiderarlo stando al suo fianco.
> ...


Io invece lì intravedo una bella trave nel suo cervello.

Scusa ancora per il poco tatto della mia domanda :unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Io invece lì intravedo una bella trave nel suo cervello.
> 
> Scusa ancora per il poco tatto della mia domanda :unhappy:


Tranquillo, non mi hai offesa in nessun modo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E...niente, è andata. Non sono rinata, ma è servito.


vedo una scintilla di speranza nelle tue parole


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedo una scintilla di speranza nelle tue parole


Speranza di non rimanere impantanata in una situazione statica, per ora non c'è un finale che preferirei ad un altro.
Meglio di niente, dai.


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Settembre 2012)

Premetto che è una cavolata, ma ormai mi irrito con poco.
Al mercato, tra le bancarelle incontro la vecchia signora che abita di fronte a me con il marito stracarico di borse.
- Ma salve MillePensieri!

La saluto, le faccio notare un'ottantina di volte che sta piovendo e che magari sarebbe meglio chiacchierare in un'altra occasione, tipo mai. Mi avvicino passo dopo passo alla macchina tentando di sfuggirle, ma niente, continua a parlare. Deve assolutamente raccontarmi la sua vita, le sue vacanze e del nuovo nipotino.

- Abbiamo visto il suo compagno in questi giorni! E' pallido, è ingrassato, lo vedo giù, non si ferma più a scambiare nemmeno due parole, che è successo?

- Depressione.

-Il lavoro? Troppo lavoro eh? Adesso è una malattia! Si riprenderà, succede. Gli stia vicino eh, quelli come lui sono rari, è fortunata.

Il marito aggiunge: 
- E' un ragazzo d'oro.

Questa notte darò fuoco alla loro casa, rompipalle maledetti.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Premetto che è una cavolata, ma ormai mi irrito con poco.
> Al mercato, tra le bancarelle incontro la vecchia signora che abita di fronte a me con il marito stracarico di borse.
> - Ma salve MillePensieri!
> 
> ...


Portapazienza...
Le disgrazie altrui creano molta curiosità...
Io non ci credevo....sai...
Poi ho ben visto con la malattia di mia moglie...

E anche a me al mercato...
Ma al solito do da mangiare alle beghine no?

Allora una fa...abbiamo saputo che tua moglie sta morendo all'ospedale...
E io...Oh casso, grazie della notizia, aspetta che corro all'ospedale...che mona io qua al mercato a ridere e manco so che mia moglie è all'ospedale...

Poi arriva quella che fa...abbiamo saputo che non ce la fa perchè non è nel 37% delle probabilità...e io...ti hanno informata male...le probalitià sono 42% quindi ce la fa...

Poi arriva quella che sa tutto sull'intervento...
E io...ma casso le solite lingue maligne...la verità è che per il suo compleanno le ho regalato tette rifatte e liposuzione no? Tiè vecchiaccia...

Perfino quella che viene a chiedermi come farò con il sesso...
E le rispondo...Ci pensi tu?

Mille e non più mille...
La malattia crea curiosità morbosa...di venire a vedere come è ridotto sto povero essere no?

Poi veniva la beghina a piangere sul divano da mia moglie a chiederle come si sta senza capelli...e io prendevo la beghina per i capelli e le dicevo..senti stronza...se vuoi dare una mano qui c'è subito una pila di robe da stirare...
Ehi ha infilato la porta e non si è più vista...

Taglia corto Mille...


----------



## Arianna (29 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Premetto che è una cavolata, ma ormai mi irrito con poco.
> Al mercato, tra le bancarelle incontro la vecchia signora che abita di fronte a me con il marito stracarico di borse.
> - Ma salve MillePensieri!
> 
> ...


c'è gente per cui il passatempo più interessante è quello di farsi gli affari degli altri
gente piccola piccola

edito per scrivere che lo so per esperienza
qualche tempo fa per un'intera estate i miei ex compaesani hanno avuto come primo passatempo i fatti miei
complici il mio ex e la sua famiglia
sono cose che non ho mai scritto qui

ma ho capito che solo in quei momenti puoi riconoscere chi veramente ti è vicino e vuole il tuo bene in modo disinteressato
e le persone che mi sono state più vicine in quel frangente (oltre al mio compagno attuale e alla mia famiglia) sono state quelle che credevo più lontane


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Premetto che è una cavolata, ma ormai mi irrito con poco.
> Al mercato, tra le bancarelle incontro la vecchia signora che abita di fronte a me con il marito stracarico di borse.
> - Ma salve MillePensieri!
> 
> ...


"un giorno arrederò casa con le mie corna". risposta per zittire una volta per sempre la simpatica vecchietta.

scusa ma non hai il coraggio a fermarla? gente che "sanguisuga" l'energia degli altri va fermata nel modo più diretto che ci sia: "si fermi un attimo, le ho da dire una cosa importante: non mi interessano le sue storie e non ho tempo da perdere in questo momento. se vuole parlare con me, dovrà attendere un momento migliore". girarsi e andare via. non si offende, vedrai. ma le cambi il mondo.


----------



## Tebina (30 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Premetto che è una cavolata, ma ormai mi irrito con poco.
> Al mercato, tra le bancarelle incontro la vecchia signora che abita di fronte a me con il marito stracarico di borse.
> - Ma salve MillePensieri!
> 
> ...



ahahahahahhah!
Scusa se rido, ma nel post tradimento di mattia tutti a dirmi le stesse cose.
Finchè era circolata la voce (mentre io lottavo con la facocera ) che IO avevo tradito lui e che LUI poverino stava soffrendo tanto nel percorso del post tradimento.

ridi mille, ridi.


----------



## Tebina (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ahahahahahhah!
> Scusa se rido, ma nel post tradimento di mattia tutti a dirmi le stesse cose.
> Finchè era circolata la voce (mentre io lottavo con la facocera ) che IO avevo tradito lui e che LUI poverino stava soffrendo tanto nel percorso del post tradimento.
> 
> ridi mille, ridi.


satava soffrendo perchè mi stava perdonando, ovvio.

Lui. A me.


Jesus

p.s. Ho ancora della benzina da qualche parte comunque


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Premetto che è una cavolata, ma ormai mi irrito con poco.
> Al mercato, tra le bancarelle incontro la vecchia signora che abita di fronte a me con il marito stracarico di borse.
> - Ma salve MillePensieri!
> 
> ...


mi hai fatto sganasciare.
hai uno stile assolutamente brillante.

trasforma sta iattura in qualcosa che va a tuo favore.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> "un giorno arrederò casa con le mie corna". risposta per zittire una volta per sempre la simpatica vecchietta.
> 
> scusa ma non hai il coraggio a fermarla? gente che "sanguisuga" l'energia degli altri va fermata nel modo più diretto che ci sia: "si fermi un attimo, le ho da dire una cosa importante: non mi interessano le sue storie e non ho tempo da perdere in questo momento. se vuole parlare con me, dovrà attendere un momento migliore". girarsi e andare via. non si offende, vedrai. ma le cambi il mondo.




qui. ma è _gente_..sta ovunque, se uno fa cosi non dovrebbe parlare piu con il mondo .( appunto )

e poi sono anziani..dai..i sanguisuga giovani , quelli sono da sterminare.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebina;1008886[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]satava soffrendo perchè mi stava perdonando, ovvio.
> [/B]
> Lui. A me.
> 
> ...


:risata:

dai...pero' se osservate con distanza fanno morire ste cose...


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portapazienza...
> Le disgrazie altrui creano molta curiosità...
> Io non ci credevo....sai...
> Poi ho ben visto con la malattia di mia moglie...
> ...



no, no, a questo non ci credo mi rifiuto..dai conte..


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

comunque purtroppo non c'è molto da ridere.

qualsiasi comportamento adotti un uomo , comunque l opinione generale troverà ' sempre un perchè per assolverlo quando non direttamente giustificarlo -


----------



## Tebe (30 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portapazienza...
> Le disgrazie altrui creano molta curiosità...
> Io non ci credevo....sai...
> Poi ho ben visto con la malattia di mia moglie...
> ...



hai ragione. Le disgrazie altrui creano davvero molta curiosità morbosa.
Scusate se vado Ot, ma quella dei capelli mi hai fatto venire in mente...era subito dopo l'operazione all' utero, la seconda, e perdevo i capelli non per la malattia o cure ma per lo stress.
Sono stata a casa per circa un mese, a terra fisicamente  e  mentalmente, arrivavano "parenti" di Mattia ovvio, ad aiutarmi con le cose di tutti i giorni.

Morale.
Ogni volta che vedevano un mio capello, tutti li come delle sanguisughe a chiedermi se li stessi perdendo, cosa avrei fatto., che tragedia i miei capelli.

Comprai due parrucche. Una azzurra fata turchina liscia e lunga e una bionda con capelli corti.
Le misi sul mobile della televisione in bella vista, dicendo a tutti che avevo già comprato le parrucche per le emergenze.
Dissero che ero superficiale. Che non mi rendevo conto della gravità della cosa.



Sai cosa li sciocca?
Lo scherzo. L'ironia sulla malattia. Sulla _propria_ malattia.
Sembra sempre che certe cose per forza si debbano prendere con...non mi viene nemmeno la parola.

Se tu hai qualcosa di serio e ci scherzi,  gli altri si incazzano, come se mancassi di rispetto a loro. I sani.
Pensa un pò.

E un altra cosa che non capisco, proprio sul cancro è il non parlarne.
Ma nemmeno dire la parola cancro.
Nascosta. Come se solo pronunciarla sia...
Boh.

Scusa mille per l'ot


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> qui. ma è _gente_..sta ovunque, se uno fa cosi non dovrebbe parlare piu con il mondo .( appunto )
> 
> e poi sono anziani..dai..i sanguisuga giovani , quelli sono da sterminare.


così facendo è vero che non si parla più il mondo, ma ti si apre un altro che vale. la gente dell'altro mondo non è mica stupida


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> così facendo è vero che non si parla più con il mondo, ma ti si apre un altro che vale. la gente dell'altro mondo non è mica stupida


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portapazienza...
> Le disgrazie altrui creano molta curiosità...
> Io non ci credevo....sai...
> Poi ho ben visto con la malattia di mia moglie...
> ...



Applauso in verde :up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Settembre 2012)

Lo sciacallaggio da parte di amici e parenti ha a mio avviso la stessa radice che porta certe persone ad appassionarsi a trasmissioni come "Chi l'ha visto", "Quarto grado" etc. etc.
E' come vedere un film dell'orrore in 3d al massimo livello: tu sei comunque spettatore, l'altro, il malato, è sempre e comunqe qualcosa al di fuori di te.
Anche molti casi di gentilezza e disponibilità apparente si rivelano poi solo atteggiamenti morbosi ed egocentrici.
La paura della malattia e della morte viene esorcizzata osservando la sofferenza degli altri.
Osservare un malato per molti significa, più o meno inconsciamente, come un poter dire: _"adesso la morte è impegnata con qualcun altro, io per un po' sto tranquillo. Intanto osservando ed assistendo sto poveraccio tento di capire i meccanismi, così dovesse capitare a me, la faccio più da furbo.....".

_E' comunque difficile rapportarsi alle persone malate. Mette di fronte alla propria stessa fragilità e fa emergere gli istinti più inaspettati.
C'è chi ci è più portato, chi meno, chi davvero sarebbe meglio se ne stesse lontano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. Le disgrazie altrui creano davvero molta curiosità morbosa.
> Scusate se vado Ot, ma quella dei capelli mi hai fatto venire in mente...era subito dopo l'operazione all' utero, la seconda, e perdevo i capelli non per la malattia o cure ma per lo stress.
> Sono stata a casa per circa un mese, a terra fisicamente  e  mentalmente, arrivavano "parenti" di Mattia ovvio, ad aiutarmi con le cose di tutti i giorni.
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei dell'altro mondo 

Vedi non è una questione di superficialità, ma di non prendersi troppo sul serio. Le parrucche sono favolose. Non per le futili ragioni dei parenti, ma per evidenziare due cose importantissimi: una è che sai prendere cura di te stessa e non hai bisogno che qualcuno pianga per te, poi, perché hai smorzato una situazione che stava precipitare in una direzione abominevole, per te.

Chi è malato non ha bisogno della costante osservazione del proprio stato di animo, perché agisce da "fissante". Quando sono malato mi rendo irreperibile, perché solo in questo modo posso guarire senza che qualcuno mi aggiorni sul numero delle cose che ho fatto o non fatto. Esempio: mia madre ha l'abitudine di interpretare uno starnuto come allergia al polline. Perché l'ho avuta per 35 anni. Poi me lo sono tolto e da ormai 16 anni non ce l'ho più. Ogni volta che nomina l'allergia, mi viene un fastidio enorme, perché c'entra anche il fattore psicologico di una sofferenza vissuta per così tanti anni. E lei non capisce che ogni volta mi *stupra* con la sua fissazione che io abbia ancora il male adosso.


----------



## Tebe (30 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lo sciacallaggio da parte di amici e parenti ha a mio avviso la stessa radice che porta certe persone ad appassionarsi a trasmissioni come "Chi l'ha visto", "Quarto grado" etc. etc.
> E' come vedere un film dell'orrore in 3d al massimo livello: tu sei comunque spettatore, l'altro, il malato, è sempre e comunqe qualcosa al di fuori di te.
> Anche molti casi di gentilezza e disponibilità apparente si rivelano poi solo atteggiamenti morbosi ed egocentrici.
> La paura della malattia e della morte viene esorcizzata osservando la sofferenza degli altri.
> ...



quotone. Vorrei darti anche un verde ma  hai scritto che non gradisci, quindi mi astengo
:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lo sciacallaggio da parte di amici e parenti ha a mio avviso la stessa radice che porta certe persone ad appassionarsi a trasmissioni come "Chi l'ha visto", "Quarto grado" etc. etc.
> E' come vedere un film dell'orrore in 3d al massimo livello: tu sei comunque spettatore, l'altro, il malato, è sempre e comunqe qualcosa al di fuori di te.
> Anche molti casi di gentilezza e disponibilità apparente si rivelano poi solo atteggiamenti morbosi ed egocentrici.
> La paura della malattia e della morte viene esorcizzata osservando la sofferenza degli altri.
> ...


Verissimo.


----------



## elena_ (30 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lo sciacallaggio da parte di amici e parenti ha a mio avviso la stessa radice che porta certe persone ad appassionarsi a trasmissioni come "Chi l'ha visto", "Quarto grado" etc. etc.
> E' come vedere un film dell'orrore in 3d al massimo livello: tu sei comunque spettatore, l'altro, il malato, è sempre e comunqe qualcosa al di fuori di te.
> Anche molti casi di gentilezza e disponibilità apparente si rivelano poi solo *atteggiamenti morbosi ed egocentrici*.
> *La paura della malattia e della morte viene esorcizzata osservando la sofferenza degli altri.*
> ...


di fronte a un altro, malato o tradito che sia, dovresti solo metterti nei suoi panni
o altrimenti fare ciò che hai scritto alla fine

ho sempre rifuggito l'attenzione degli altri nei miei confronti
perché non sono mai riuscita a spiegarmela
e perché non mi interessano minimamente i fatti privati altrui
e ho sempre odiato la curiosità invadente delle beghine di paese
e nonostante questo
e nonostante io non abbia mai partecipato attivamente alla vita del mio piccolo paese
eccole tutte lì schierate, in stato d'assedio
e sono sempre riuscite a sorprendermi con le loro domande

è davvero fantasiosa e creativa la mente umana
al limite del possibile


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Settembre 2012)

Io ho subito un duro colpo quando mi sono reso conto di non essere assolutoamente capace di rapportarmi con un ragazzo down.
Era un mio allievo di taichi, e mi sono reso conto che proprio non riuscivo a trovare punti di contatto, modi per comunicare. Il suo non essere "standard" mi destabilizzava. Ho dovuto mettermi da parte, l'ho dovuto passare ad un mio collega col quale si trova benissimo.
Invidio tantissimo le persone che sanno d'istinto rapportarsi nel modo giusto ai disagi o comunque alle diversità altrui.
Io mi sono trovato con grande delusione a dover ammettere di non esserne in grado.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no, no, a questo non ci credo mi rifiuto..dai conte..


Vieni al mio paese...
Che te la presento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. Le disgrazie altrui creano davvero molta curiosità morbosa.
> Scusate se vado Ot, ma quella dei capelli mi hai fatto venire in mente...era subito dopo l'operazione all' utero, la seconda, e perdevo i capelli non per la malattia o cure ma per lo stress.
> Sono stata a casa per circa un mese, a terra fisicamente  e  mentalmente, arrivavano "parenti" di Mattia ovvio, ad aiutarmi con le cose di tutti i giorni.
> 
> ...


1) Tu non sai i sorrisi e le matte risate che mia moglie si è fatta leggendo quel tuo paragone con i malati.
2) Posso dirti che in casa si è arrivati a momenti di incazzatura tale in cui le dicevo, senti cazzo, non è colpa mia se io non sono ancora ammalato
3) Ho osservato che ha sempre accettato SOLO la condivisione e il conforto di chi ha questa patologia.
Le donne dell'ANDOS sono fantastiche, e si organizzano perfino le gite assieme....da cui il mio battezzarle le tumorate di dio...

Mia moglie mi ha detto che è una solidarietà sotterannea che i sani non colgono...perchè non ci sono passati...perchè sta roba mette in discussione TUTTO...perchè dice lei...ti mette su per il culo la paura di morire.

Mi ha detto che è una cosa simile alla mia....quando a naso...o a pelle...riconosco gli uomini che come me da giovani sono stati in collegio...perchè è un'esperienza che bene o male ti trasforma e lascia in te dei segni positivi e negativi...
I miei molto positivi...al punto che mia figlia si incanta e s'imbambola quando le racconto la mia vita alla sua età...nella città dei ragazzi...

La cosa che più innervosisce comunque è quella delle persone che vengono a compatirti...ma va detto anche che esistono categorie di malati, e qui mi aggancio a millepensieri che usano la propria malattia per farsi compatire dall'universo intero...alla fine della fiera questa persone però vengono fanculizzate...

Nel caso del suo ragazzo...io resto dell'opinione che ci vuole el baston...pì che la carota...
Almeno a mia moglie sono serviti di più i calci in culo quando la vedevo là sul divano in stato catatonico...oberata dai tristi pensieri di calamità...


----------



## Tebe (30 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Tu non sai i sorrisi e le matte risate che mia moglie si è fatta leggendo quel tuo paragone con i malati.
> 2) Posso dirti che in casa si è arrivati a momenti di incazzatura tale in cui le dicevo, senti cazzo, non è colpa mia se io non sono ancora ammalato
> 3) Ho osservato che ha sempre accettato SOLO la condivisione e il conforto di chi ha questa patologia.
> Le donne dell'ANDOS sono fantastiche, e si organizzano perfino le gite assieme....da cui il mio battezzarle le tumorate di dio...
> ...


ti dirò che non lo so. In questo caso almeno.
Il cancro è una malattia che vedi. Senti e combatti con le medicine e il fankulismo cosmico.
E' qualcosa di tangibile che ti cambia tutto. 

la depressione. I crolli psichici, non sono qualcosa che tu vedi da un esame, è qualcosa che si "presuppone" di.
Non hai cose tangibili da combattere, perchè la cosa che devi combattere sei tu. Non il cancro, qualcosa di "esterno" da te, ma tu e solo tu.
E non te ne rendi conto. Il nocciolo è che le persone ti guardano come se tu fossi sempre tu ma...non lo sei. E se non lo sei come fai a ricordarti di com'eri e capire come tornare ad esserlo?

Direi che mille qualche bastonata in più la deve dare, ma senza esagerare.
Almeno per ora.


e comunque io sono di parte.
Mille ha sempre ragione anche se gli da fuoco e poi lo sega a pezzi.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni al mio paese...
> Che te la presento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




gesu...


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> così facendo è vero che non si parla più il mondo, ma ti si apre un altro che vale. la gente dell'altro mondo non è mica stupida


certo Qui.


io pensavo a me stessa e a quando sono sul lavoro che spesso mi tappo le orecchie e li mando a cagare. 

uscita da li, pochi e scelti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo Qui.
> 
> 
> io pensavo a me stessa e a quando sono sul lavoro che spesso mi tappo le orecchie e li mando a cagare.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti dirò che non lo so. In questo caso almeno.
> Il cancro è una malattia che vedi. Senti e combatti con le medicine e il fankulismo cosmico.
> E' qualcosa di tangibile che ti cambia tutto.
> 
> ...


Anch'io sono di parte.
Infatti ti straquoto.

:inlove: per Milly e per te


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. Le disgrazie altrui creano davvero molta curiosità morbosa.
> Scusate se vado Ot, ma quella dei capelli mi hai fatto venire in mente...era subito dopo l'operazione all' utero, la seconda, e perdevo i capelli non per la malattia o cure ma per lo stress.
> Sono stata a casa per circa un mese, a terra fisicamente  e  mentalmente, arrivavano "parenti" di Mattia ovvio, ad aiutarmi con le cose di tutti i giorni.
> 
> ...



Le parrucche colorate 

Scusa se sorrido, ma ricordo la forza di una mia amica, linfoma dal nome impronunciabile, beccato pure tardi quindi cicli di chemio forti, e io e lei con sua madre a comprare le parrucche.
Quando le hanno messo la retina in testa ha avuto un momento, stava per mettersi a piangere, lo vedevamo. E subito a provare parrucche come delle sceme, comprese -e se le comprò- un caschetto turchese e uno biondo platino. Giuro. Azzurro turchese e biondo platino, come le tue. Vanno per la maggiore eh? 
Ridere.
Avevo in braccio la mia piccina, neonata. Non c'entra nulla ma mi ha sempre comunicato un qualcosa. Gli occhi della mia amica sul mio esserino, pieni di paura ma anche di speranza (ora felicemente realizzata ben due volte! )


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lo sciacallaggio da parte di amici e parenti ha a mio avviso la stessa radice che porta certe persone ad appassionarsi a trasmissioni come "Chi l'ha visto", "Quarto grado" etc. etc.
> E' come vedere un film dell'orrore in 3d al massimo livello: tu sei comunque spettatore, l'altro, il malato, è sempre e comunqe qualcosa al di fuori di te.
> Anche molti casi di gentilezza e disponibilità apparente si rivelano poi solo atteggiamenti morbosi ed egocentrici.
> La paura della malattia e della morte viene esorcizzata osservando la sofferenza degli altri.
> ...


Sinceramente, il mio "problema" se sto parlando con una persona malata grave e che non conosco bene -se si tratta di amici allora la cosa cambia completamente- è che non so come comportarmi per non mettere a disagio o fare incazzare lei.
Cioè.... vuole parlarne? Vorrebbe un pò di coccole o un pò di commiserazione (ogni tanto si apprezza pure quella). Vuole far finta di nulla? Odia avere a che fare con persone sane, ergo qualunque cosa dirò sarà irritante?
Vuole che sdrammatizzi? O se sdrammatizzo pensa "facile col culo degli altri eh?"
Etc etc.

Se si tratta, e si è trattato, di una persona amica, allora è diverso. La conosco, e il suo dolore non è uguale al mio, la sua paura non sarà uguale alla mia, ma la sento. Fa parte anche del mio cuore.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente, il mio "problema" se sto parlando con una persona malata grave e che non conosco bene -se si tratta di amici allora la cosa cambia completamente- è che non so come comportarmi per non mettere a disagio o fare incazzare lei.
> Cioè.... vuole parlarne? Vorrebbe un pò di coccole o un pò di commiserazione (ogni tanto si apprezza pure quella). Vuole far finta di nulla? Odia avere a che fare con persone sane, ergo qualunque cosa dirò sarà irritante?
> Vuole che sdrammatizzi? O se sdrammatizzo pensa "facile col culo degli altri eh?"
> Etc etc.
> ...


Si, e per certi versi è pure per me così, ma...... beh, potrei dire che io ho paura della paura degli altri. Temo di non riconoscerla e di dire la parola sbagliata, il gesto, l'espressione degli occhi che possano essere interpretate male.
Con gli sconosciuti resto in silenzio ed ascolto gli altri per farmi un'idea di come reagisce la persona, oppure purtroppo non riesco a nascondere la mia goffaggine. Con i conosciuti non cambia molto: vengo già frainteso abbastanza di frequente  dai sani, figuriamoci dai sofferenti.


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Settembre 2012)

Provo a scrivere senza fare dei multi-quote. 

Tutti quelli che hanno notato la zombificazione del mio lui non possono evitare di chiedere e fantasticare. 
In generale chissenefrega, vero. Finché si tratta di un impicciarsi non troppo insistente posso far finta di niente e magari riderci su.

La tanica di benzina la riserverei ad altri! 
Uno dei poteri magici che derivano dalle corna è quello di vedere meglio come sono fatte certe persone, quelle vicine. 
Il mio piccolo commando di amiche e amici fidati non mi ha delusa, ma c'è chi mi ha davvero fatto cascare le braccia.
Non dico che stia facendo terra bruciata intorno a me, ma ho troncato delle amicizie secondarie per reazioni che vanno dalla curiosità morbosa a palesi tentativi di broccolamento in stile avvoltoio affamato. E che palle chi si lamenta del mio modo di affrontare la botta, certo che ho dei momenti bui ma non voglio passare le giornate nascosta in casa a disperarmi, esco e vivo, se mi viene da piangere lo faccio e vado avanti. 
L'amore non si misura in capelli strappati e litri di lacrime o dando la caccia alla sua amante, ma a quanto pare per alcuni non è così e non mi è mai importato davvero di lui. Cancellati dalla rubrica per quanto mi riguarda.

Per fortuna ho avuto anche qualche sorpresa positiva, ho scoperto migliori di quanto credessi certe persone. 
Ne ho allontanate di non fondamentali per la mia vita e ne ho rivalutate altre, non è poco dai.


Le "bastonate" funzionano, oserò sempre di più anche se sono davvero leggere per ora, dei buffetti per i miei standard. 
Io di sicuro sto meglio e lui si scuote un po'. Aumenteranno di intensità quando si sarà ritrovato.


Tebe, non scusarti per il tuo ot con il conte! 
Avete scritto di una lotta a testa alta, è così che dovrebbero essere affrontate queste cose e fa bene leggere di chi combatte sempre e comunque. 




P.S.
A Leda :inlove:e Tebe:bleah:
Grazie per il supporto anche in caso di omicidio violento, organizzerò una pazza serata tra donne tipo "Una notte da leoni" con il ricavato della vendita dei suoi organi. 
:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> gesu...


Dai vieni che ti mostro i mosaici e ti sono la f....ugaaaa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Passi una giornata diversa...no?

Oddio se poi finisci in psicoterapia...cioè...
Capisci basta stare un po' lontani dal raggio d'azione della macchina...

Dai ti mostro la mia collezione di cd...di partiture...di macchinine...


----------



## demoralizio (30 Settembre 2012)

Quello che hai sperimentato, milly, è l'empatia ignorante, praticata da me tante di quelle volte...

Ti trovi a pensare ad una situazione che non fa parte di te in un contesto che non è il tuo, e arrivi a conclusioni completamente stronze. 
Sul tradimento, quando si parlava in ufficio di episodi capitati mi si sublimava il sangue, mi immaginavo umiliato, calpestato, giuravo l'omicidio istantaneo nel caso... Poi, arriva, e quello che ti fa male è altro, e le reazioni sono altre, e tu sei già un'altra persona.

Questo per dire che la reazione di chi non c'è passato o non è stato vicino a qualcuno che l'ha passato è quella che ha descritto milly: domande di merda intervallate da considerazioni di merda argomentati con esperienze di merda.
È normale, per questo che io ci tengo che i cazzi miei li sappia solo io, o li condivida con chi può capire (non necessariamente con chi mi da ragione).


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quello che hai sperimentato, milly, è l'empatia ignorante, praticata da me tante di quelle volte...
> 
> Ti trovi a pensare ad una situazione che non fa parte di te in un contesto che non è il tuo, e arrivi a conclusioni completamente stronze.
> Sul tradimento, quando si parlava in ufficio di episodi capitati mi si sublimava il sangue, mi immaginavo umiliato, calpestato, giuravo l'omicidio istantaneo nel caso... Poi, arriva, e quello che ti fa male è altro, e le reazioni sono altre, e tu sei già un'altra persona.
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Hai spiegato da dio, perchè il vero aiuto e conforto può arrivare solo da persone che sono passate per certe situazioni....
Nel tuo caso: bon...coppia che ha vissuto la medesima situazione e come l'ha risolta...


----------



## demoralizio (30 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Hai spiegato da dio, perchè il vero aiuto e conforto può arrivare solo da persone che sono passate per certe situazioni....
> Nel tuo caso: bon...coppia che ha vissuto la medesima situazione e come l'ha risolta...


L'unico che sa tutto "da parte mia" è una persona che, a fronte del tradimento di lei, ha divorziato.
Da come la leggevo io prima, era una decisione scontata e anche immediata, invece lui adesso mi racconta degli step che anche lui ha fatto: dell'indecisione, dello sconforto e, infine, di essersi accorto che aveva smesso di amarla.
Lui capisce di cosa si sta parlando, ma parla comunque con rispetto e in punta di piedi. Altri m'avrebbero già detto di tirare fuori l'accetta dal garage...


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quello che hai sperimentato, milly, è l'empatia ignorante, praticata da me tante di quelle volte...
> 
> Ti trovi a pensare ad una situazione che non fa parte di te in un contesto che non è il tuo, e arrivi a conclusioni completamente stronze.
> Sul tradimento, quando si parlava in ufficio di episodi capitati mi si sublimava il sangue, mi immaginavo umiliato, calpestato, giuravo l'omicidio istantaneo nel caso...* Poi, arriva, e quello che ti fa male è altro, e le reazioni sono altre, e tu sei già un'altra persona.*
> ...


:quoto:tutto


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Settembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, e per certi versi è pure per me così, ma...... beh, potrei dire che io ho paura della paura degli altri. Temo di non riconoscerla e di dire la parola sbagliata, il gesto, l'espressione degli occhi che possano essere interpretate male.
> Con gli sconosciuti resto in silenzio ed ascolto gli altri per farmi un'idea di come reagisce la persona, oppure purtroppo non riesco a nascondere la mia goffaggine. Con i conosciuti non cambia molto: vengo già frainteso abbastanza di frequente  *dai sani*, figuriamoci dai sofferenti.



saremmo noi?:mosking:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quello che hai sperimentato, milly, è l'empatia ignorante, praticata da me tante di quelle volte...
> 
> Ti trovi a pensare ad una situazione che non fa parte di te in un contesto che non è il tuo, e arrivi a conclusioni completamente stronze.
> Sul tradimento, quando si parlava in ufficio di episodi capitati mi si sublimava il sangue, mi immaginavo umiliato, calpestato, giuravo l'omicidio istantaneo nel caso... Poi, *arriva, e quello che ti fa male è altro, e le reazioni sono altre, e tu sei già un'altra persona.*
> ...


Ti quoto e approvo.

La pensavo come te prima che mi capitasse.
"L'unico uomo con cui ho deciso di impegnarmi per anni mi tradisce? Lo lascio, lo uccido e me lo mangio..."
E invece eccomi qui. 
Hai ragione, cambia tutto.

Nel mio terzetto di confidenti scelti non c'è nessuno che abbia passato una cosa del genere, solo una persona che ha lasciato il suo traditore e una vecchia coppia quasi aperta. Bho, meglio di niente, mi danno di che riflettere e non sparano cavolate almeno.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti quoto e approvo.
> 
> La pensavo come te prima che mi capitasse.
> "L'unico uomo con cui ho deciso di impegnarmi per anni mi tradisce? Lo lascio, lo uccido e me lo mangio..."
> ...


Si scatena dentro uno scontro di titani...tra la delusione e il bene che vogliamo ad una persona.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Premetto che è una cavolata, ma ormai mi irrito con poco.
> Al mercato, tra le bancarelle incontro la vecchia signora che abita di fronte a me con il marito stracarico di borse.
> - Ma salve MillePensieri!
> 
> ...


Ma cosa è che ti infastidisce di più delle domande ...

La domanda in se ... E comunque ci sarà sempre gente che chiede e lo farà per le ragioncon per cui è abituata a vivere...

O dare risposte a di una situazione che neanche a te non è chiara?


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si scatena dentro uno scontro di titani...tra la delusione e il bene che vogliamo ad una persona.


Eh si, sembra banale ma è così. E questi titani si stanno ancora massacrando alla grande, non so a che schieramento darò una mano alla fine.



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa è che ti infastidisce di più delle domande ...
> 
> La domanda in se ... E comunque ci sarà sempre gente che chiede e lo farà per le ragioncon per cui è abituata a vivere...
> 
> O dare risposte a di una situazione che neanche a te non è chiara?


Entrambe le cose.

Mi irritano le domande su cose per me importanti fatte con tanta leggerezza e per il solo gusto di sapere. Finché si tratta di estranei basta tagliare corto, quando a farlo sono persone che si credevano amiche la delusione è tanta. 
I consigli dati con presunzione, senza aver vissuto una cosa simile, sono insopportabili. E purtroppo basta una manciata di informazioni filtrate in giro per far parlare i maestri di vita.
La curiosità morbosa non mi appartiene e non la accetto, mi sembra una cosa malata.

Come fai notare anche te, sono confusa, è una situazione che sto ancora cercando di capire. 
Sono piena di risposte in continuo mutamento e non mi va di aggiornare costantemente il mondo sui miei cambiamenti di posizione. Giustamente non lo faccio, ho pochi confidenti e parlo con loro solo quando me la sento.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh si, sembra banale ma è così. E questi titani si stanno ancora massacrando alla grande, non so a che schieramento darò una mano alla fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma peggio dei titani...sono loro i leviatani.
Bestie perniciosissime che ti fagocitano l'io...
il te stesso...


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh si, sembra banale ma è così. E questi titani si stanno ancora massacrando alla grande, non so a che schieramento darò una mano alla fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'importante è che non ti fai influenzare dai loro possibili giudizi; conoscendoti un po' dal forum non sembri il tipo da andare avanti perché se no "quella l'ha abbandonato a se stessa, è proprio una brutta persona" o cazzate del genere.

Buon viso a cattivo gioco: "signora, ma non è ora che affronti i suoi di problemi, tipo l'alito che puzza o la cronica mancanza di pene al suo interno?"


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma peggio dei titani...sono loro i leviatani.
> Bestie perniciosissime che ti fagocitano l'io...
> il te stesso...


Se continuiamo a tirare fuori i mostri, arriveremo a considerare la mia decisione non ancora chiara come il Terribile Chtulhu dormiente. 
Quando le mie stelle saranno nuovamente allineate si ergerà a spazzare via tutti i miei dubbi creando un nuovo io.


Che mal di testa! Per ora «Cthulhu fhtagn».


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> L'importante è che non ti fai influenzare dai loro possibili giudizi; conoscendoti un po' dal forum non sembri il tipo da andare avanti perché se no "quella l'ha abbandonato a se stessa, è proprio una brutta persona" o cazzate del genere.
> 
> Buon viso a cattivo gioco: "signora, ma non è ora che affronti i suoi di problemi, tipo l'alito che puzza o la cronica mancanza di pene al suo interno?"


I giudizi di quel tipo non li ascolto nemmeno. Hai riassunto tutto con "cazzate". Non c'è altro da aggiungere. 

Ma quanto sei diplomatico demo! :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> I giudizi di quel tipo non li ascolto nemmeno. Hai riassunto tutto con "cazzate". Non c'è altro da aggiungere.
> 
> Ma quanto sei diplomatico demo! :rotfl:


In realtà lo sono, a meno che qualcuno non si faccia i cazzi miei: è una cosa che non riesco a soffrire


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se continuiamo a tirare fuori i mostri, arriveremo a considerare la mia decisione non ancora chiara come il Terribile Chtulhu dormiente.
> Quando le mie stelle saranno nuovamente allineate si ergerà a spazzare via tutti i miei dubbi creando un nuovo io.
> 
> 
> Che mal di testa! Per ora «Cthulhu fhtagn».



Tu hai una voglia matta di stare con lui...

Devi solo cercare di andare ad attingere nelle cose positive che ci sono state ...


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tu hai una voglia matta di stare con lui...
> 
> Devi solo cercare di andare ad attingere nelle cose positive che ci sono state ...


Si, c'è anche la voglia di ricominciare, ma non solo quello. 

Le cose positive sono state davvero molte, non sono state spazzate via. 
E' lui ad essere crollato, letteralmente, non è solo assenza di fiducia od orgoglio ferito. Finché non vedrò come uscirà dal suo bozzolo non potrò decidere se riavvicinarmi o meno. 

.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, c'è anche la voglia di ricominciare, ma non solo quello.
> 
> Le cose positive sono state davvero molte, non sono state spazzate via.
> E' lui ad essere crollato, letteralmente, non è solo assenza di fiducia od orgoglio ferito. Finché non vedrò come uscirà dal suo bozzolo non potrò decidere se riavvicinarmi o meno.
> ...


intanto direi che ti ci vuole una birra


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto direi che ti ci vuole una birra


Sto lavorando! :rotfl:
Più tardi magari! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sto lavorando! :rotfl:
> Più tardi magari! :rotfl:


anch'io sto lavorando.   con una Franziskaner in parte.

avevo sete   a te che porto?


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

lo stesso anche per me! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Provo a scrivere senza fare dei multi-quote.
> 
> Tutti quelli che hanno notato la zombificazione del mio lui non possono evitare di chiedere e fantasticare.
> In generale chissenefrega, vero. Finché si tratta di un impicciarsi non troppo insistente posso far finta di niente e magari riderci su.
> ...


scaldo i fornelli? possiamo vendere i pezzi migliori a *questo ristorante* :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> lo stesso anche per me! :rotfl:


PS: col ricavato della vendita degli organi ti ci paghi ben più di una cena 

non 6 aggiornata coi prezzi sul mercato di Singapore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> PS: col ricavato della vendita degli organi ti ci paghi ben più di una cena
> 
> non 6 aggiornata coi prezzi sul mercato di Singapore


wow, vero intenditore. bhé in fondo non è nulla di male mangiarsi un umano, noi che massacriamo decine di migliaia di bestie al giorno solo in Italia per arricchire i pasti ... qualche bistecchina umana non guasterebbe per ridurre i consumi di carne in genere :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

Che o.t. interessante! :bleah:


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Ottobre 2012)

Altra seduta, in teoria ieri avrei quasi dovuto festeggiare, finalmente lo psico sta adottando l'approccio piuttosto energico che mi aveva anticipato: il mio forse-compagno è stato messo sotto con il corrispettivo terapeutico dei calci in culo per farlo uscire di casa e rimandarlo a lavorare. Non che venga traumatizzato, diciamo che la sua voglia di lasciarsi andare non è assecondata per niente.

Lo sport va bene, continuerà a pedalare, ma comincerà a fare anche degli esercizi di rilassamento.
Mi ha fatto vedere il taccuino per i suoi futuri appunti e mi ha intrattenuta con un po' di balbettii. 
Poi basta, esaurito l'entusiasmo, di nuovo sguardo basso, silenzio, mille attenzioni soffocanti e un'audace carezza sulla spalla. Dopo cena ha lavato i piatti e ha sopportato un horror in mia compagnia, perfetto per il suo sonno tranquillo. Però cavolo, avevo questo film in sospeso da mesi e sono anche un po' sadica forse.

Le sue novità non mi hanno lasciata indifferente, però mi sono sentita più pesante invece che sollevata.
Tormentata da cosa? Dal dover assistere ai suoi sforzi? Dal fatto che rivedrà lei? Da...non lo so. 
Mille abbozzi di domanda nella testa e un coro di bho come risposta generale.
Prima di mettermi a letto sono andata in cortile con la giacca,le cuffie e una birra. Lì per un'oretta a prendere freddo, pensieri a caso, nessuna riflessione, mente vuota. 

Ho dormito poco e male, preda della confusione e allietata dai suoi salti e scatti nel sonno. 
-Bibbuuuaaaaaaa!
Il suo nuovo grido di battaglia notturno. Chi è? Il mostro dell'altra volta? Bibbua dagli Occhi Rossi?
Oggi lo mando sul divano, e d'ora in poi starà lì per almeno un paio di notti dopo ogni seduta. 
Stamattina ho corso come se fossi di piombo, avrei fatto meglio a rimandare la sveglia di un'ora.
E adesso sto passando più tempo a sbadigliare e a girare in rete che a combinare qualcosa.
Almeno questa sera esco, mi rilasso un po'.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> wow, vero intenditore. bhé in fondo non è nulla di male mangiarsi un umano, noi che massacriamo decine di migliaia di bestie al giorno solo in Italia per arricchire i pasti ... qualche bistecchina umana non guasterebbe per ridurre i consumi di carne in genere :rotfl:


basta che non tentino di rifilarmi qualche costata di pisano


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Altra seduta, in teoria ieri avrei quasi dovuto festeggiare, finalmente lo psico sta adottando l'approccio piuttosto energico che mi aveva anticipato: il mio forse-compagno è stato messo sotto con il corrispettivo terapeutico dei calci in culo per farlo uscire di casa e rimandarlo a lavorare. Non che venga traumatizzato, diciamo che la sua voglia di lasciarsi andare non è assecondata per niente.
> 
> Lo sport va bene, continuerà a pedalare, ma comincerà a fare anche degli esercizi di rilassamento.
> Mi ha fatto vedere il taccuino per i suoi futuri appunti e mi ha intrattenuta con un po' di balbettii.
> ...


se riesci a svuotare la mente,va bene.   che birra ti 6 presa?


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se riesci a svuotare la mente,va bene.   che birra ti 6 presa?


Non so se va bene, non mi sembra un vuoto ottenuto con sforzo, è che proprio non so cosa pensare, come se non ci fosse niente. E' tutto il giorno che va così, ho un grosso senso di sconforto addosso. Bho.

Tennent's Super da 33.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so se va bene, non mi sembra un vuoto ottenuto con sforzo, è che proprio non so cosa pensare, come se non ci fosse niente. E' tutto il giorno che va così, ho un grosso senso di sconforto addosso. Bho.
> 
> Tennent's Super da 33.


prendilo come un momento di pace con te stessa.    hai pensato fin troppo in questi mesi 

e se ti prende lo sconforto,guarda il cielo stellato sopra di te.   aiuta sempre.

ti posso passare una Chimay?


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendilo come un momento di pace con te stessa.    hai pensato fin troppo in questi mesi
> 
> e se ti prende lo sconforto,guarda il cielo stellato sopra di te.   aiuta sempre.
> 
> ti posso passare una Chimay?


Insomma, pace no, proprio no. Meglio di un pugno sui denti almeno.
Passa, la tengo per stasera però.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Insomma, pace no, proprio no. Meglio di un pugno sui denti almeno.
> Passa, la tengo per stasera però.


scometto che se ti offrissi un periodo di addestramento con gli Incursori, accetteresti.

a senso,devi avere tanta di quella rabbia in corpo da sfogare, che manco il Sergente Hatrmann ti terrebbe


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Ottobre 2012)

Un altro giorno di strana calma, non provo benessere sinceramente, è come essere in attesa che scoppi una bomba.
Il suo barlume di entusiasmo, invece di rasserenarmi, mi ha dato la certezza che il conto alla rovescia è partito.

Ieri notte mi ha fatto il piacere di andare ad agitarsi e a parlottare sul divano, ma ho dormito comunque male.
Mentre fissavo il soffitto mi si è stampata in testa una domanda: "Cosa sto facendo?".
Una gigantesca insegna luminosa ronzante che mi ha tenuto compagnia per ore.
Ed è cominciato il delirio mentale.

Cosa sto facendo...

Sto resistendo, non mi sono lasciata crollare e sto andando avanti, però tutto questo è accompagnato da un peso doloroso e indefinito. Forse è normale, ma non mi piace. E' positivo che me ne accorga e cerchi di combatterlo, no? 

Ho introdotto delle novità nella mia vita? No o almeno poche, mi sono aggrappata alle vecchie cose che mi facevano stare bene prima. E' solo l'umore a rendermi insoddisfatta?
Per trovare un nuovo equilibrio non dovrei ripensarmi almeno in parte? Fare cose diverse? Non saprei come però, non mi sembra di aver vissuto limitandomi o accontentandomi, anzi ne sono certa, ho fatto quello che volevo e non sono scesa a chissà che compromessi fino ad ora.  

Fino ad ora appunto. 
Ho deciso di attendere che lui completi il suo percorso prima di prendere una decisione definitiva, ma è come se girassi in tondo aspettando che la sua strada incroci la mia  per rompere il circolo.
Le tappe sono sempre le stesse: frustrazione, rabbia, ripresa, positività e poi da capo, un ciclo infinito che mi illude di non essere ferma pur ruotando sempre intorno allo stesso punto. 
Un compromesso per tenermi occupata.

Oggi mi sono sfogata a pranzo con la mia migliore amica, ho vinto un abbraccione di incoraggiamento e qualche consiglio, ma sono stufa di continuare ad avere questi momenti di fragilità.

Se non mi sbaglio la prossima fase che dovrei attraversare nuovamente è quella della rabbia. Evvai...


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un altro giorno di strana calma, non provo benessere sinceramente, è come essere in attesa che scoppi una bomba.
> Il suo barlume di entusiasmo, invece di rasserenarmi, mi ha dato la certezza che il conto alla rovescia è partito.
> 
> Ieri notte mi ha fatto il piacere di andare ad agitarsi e a parlottare sul divano, ma ho dormito comunque male.
> ...



quando ti leggo ho sempre un senso vago di malessere .penso ad una giovane ragazza in gamba che sta passando il suo tempo (pensavo_ sprecando__ se devo essere onesta)_con questa angoscia e pesantezza.
in nome di un uomo che non ha nemmeno un ruolo definito .
 perchè parlassimo di un matrimonio me ne guarderei bene di invitarti continuamente a pensare a te stessa e a mollare il colpo....però tu lo sai, e mi chiedo ...ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## demoralizio (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mentre fissavo il soffitto mi si è stampata in testa una domanda: "Cosa sto facendo?".
> Una gigantesca insegna luminosa ronzante che mi ha tenuto compagnia per ore.
> Ed è cominciato il delirio mentale.


Non sai quanto capisca questa sensazione, questa caduta repentina di sicurezza. Ma ho paura che ti chiederesti la stessa cosa qualsiasi decisioni tu prenda


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando ti leggo ho sempre un senso vago di malessere .penso ad una giovane ragazza in gamba che sta passando il suo tempo (pensavo_ sprecando__ se devo essere onesta)_con questa angoscia e pesantezza.
> in nome di un uomo che non ha nemmeno un ruolo definito .
> perchè parlassimo di un matrimonio me ne guarderei bene di invitarti continuamente a pensare a te stessa e a mollare il colpo....però tu lo sai, e mi chiedo ...ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Stiamo parlando dell'unico uomo che abbia amato senza riserve, quello con cui non mi è sembrato di ingabbiarmi convivendo per anni e che non mi ha dato tutto quello che poteva/voleva darmi dopo solo una settimana, un mese o poco più. 
Sinceramente non capisco se sia finita o meno, forse sono attaccata a un bel ricordo, non lo so. 
Anche se arrivassi a realizzare questa cosa sarebbe liberatorio, metterei la parola fine a questa situazione e volterei pagina serenamente, avrei un'ulteriore conferma che niente dura in eterno. Sono in una fastidiosa fase riflessiva, a volte sembra anche a me di sprecare il mio tempo. Se diventasse una certezza non avrei dubbi su cosa fare.

E...a dirla tutta non so se ho capito la tua domanda, stavi chiedendo questo?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando dell'unico uomo che abbia amato senza riserve, quello con cui non mi è sembrato di ingabbiarmi convivendo per anni e che non mi ha dato tutto quello che poteva/voleva darmi dopo solo una settimana, un mese o poco più.
> Sinceramente non capisco se sia finita o meno, forse sono attaccata a un bel ricordo, non lo so.
> Anche se arrivassi a realizzare questa cosa sarebbe liberatorio, metterei la parola fine a questa situazione e volterei pagina serenamente, avrei un'ulteriore conferma che niente dura in eterno. Sono in una fastidiosa fase riflessiva, a volte sembra anche a me di sprecare il mio tempo. Se diventasse una certezza non avrei dubbi su cosa fare.
> 
> E...a dirla tutta non so se ho capito la tua domanda, stavi chiedendo questo?


sì, mille.e scusa se periodicamente ti manifesto queste perplessità.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non sai quanto capisca questa sensazione, questa caduta repentina di sicurezza. Ma ho paura che ti chiederesti la stessa cosa qualsiasi decisioni tu prenda


Si e credo che sarà una domanda che mi si presenterà di fronte ancora, ogni volta che prenderò delle decisioni critiche riguardo a questa situazione. Come a segnare le varie tappe.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, mille.e scusa se periodicamente ti manifesto queste perplessità.


Non scusarti, davvero. In parte sono anche mie.


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando dell'unico uomo che abbia amato senza riserve, quello con cui non mi è sembrato di ingabbiarmi convivendo per anni e che non mi ha dato tutto quello che poteva/voleva darmi dopo solo una settimana, un mese o poco più.
> Sinceramente non capisco se sia finita o meno, forse sono attaccata a un bel ricordo, non lo so.
> Anche se arrivassi a realizzare questa cosa sarebbe liberatorio, metterei la parola fine a questa situazione e volterei pagina serenamente, avrei un'ulteriore conferma che niente dura in eterno. Sono in una fastidiosa fase riflessiva, a volte sembra anche a me di sprecare il mio tempo. Se diventasse una certezza non avrei dubbi su cosa fare.
> 
> E...a dirla tutta non so se ho capito la tua domanda, stavi chiedendo questo?


onestamente sì. mi sembri più attaccata ad un bel ricordo.   ed ad una riconoscenza che ti fa onore, ma che non può durare per sempre.

che ti porto da bere?


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> onestamente sì. mi sembri più attaccata ad un bel ricordo.   ed ad una riconoscenza che ti fa onore, ma che non può durare per sempre.
> 
> che ti porto da bere?


Dopo che mi hai parlato di riconoscenza direi tre dita di whisky. :unhappy:
Insomma, cavolo, in questi anni insieme credo che fino a un certo punto sia stato bene anche lui, mi considero in pari. Poi basta direi, le corna non mi hanno dato un credito da spendere, ne tengo conto ma non le uso come un bonus per fare una classifica. Insieme allo stesso livello o niente, se sarà solo amore per un ricordo non si potrà andare avanti. Portami anche un bicchiere di chiarezza mentale e mettici dentro un ombrellino.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dopo che mi hai parlato di riconoscenza direi tre dita di whisky. :unhappy:
> Insomma, cavolo, in questi anni insieme credo che fino a un certo punto sia stato bene anche lui, mi considero in pari. Poi basta direi, le corna non mi hanno dato un credito da spendere, ne tengo conto ma non le uso come un bonus per fare una classifica. Insieme allo stesso livello o niente, se sarà solo amore per un ricordo non si potrà andare avanti. *Portami anche un bicchiere di chiarezza mentale e mettici dentro un ombrellino.*


Per te ci vuole un "elisir ai cinque culi di gatto" ... uno sciroppo per la tosse del sapore indefinibile ma non tanto sgradevole da incentivare una cura di cavallo. oppure un cognac all'uovo da consumare al camino acceso.


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dopo che mi hai parlato di riconoscenza direi tre dita di whisky. :unhappy:
> Insomma, cavolo, in questi anni insieme credo che fino a un certo punto sia stato bene anche lui, mi considero in pari. Poi basta direi, le corna non mi hanno dato un credito da spendere, ne tengo conto ma non le uso come un bonus per fare una classifica. Insieme allo stesso livello o niente, se sarà solo amore per un ricordo non si potrà andare avanti. Portami anche un bicchiere di chiarezza mentale e mettici dentro un ombrellino.


una cosa così insomma

http://www.intravino.com/wp-content/uploads/Black-russian.jpg


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Ottobre 2012)

Piccola gita.
Abbiamo passato una bella mezza giornata in bici, poco più di 70 chilometri tra andata e ritorno, un percorso facile tanto per stare un po' all'aperto. Peccato che lui si sia tormentato per una giornata intera prima di unirsi a me.

Ieri gli ho proposto una pedalata fuori città e ha detto no.
Prima che uscissi con gli amici la sera mi ha ripetuto che ne era sicuro, di non preoccuparmi. Mi ha fatto ciao dal divano.
Quando sono tornata lui stava già dormendo e parlottando nel letto.
Oggi, quando ero ormai pronta per partire, è venuto a balbettare da me con una faccia da bambino impaurito. 
- Se mi preparo in fretta mi aspetti?
- Mi hai detto no per una giornata intera.
- Vorrei davvero venire, ma ho paura di innervosirti.
Non sono una persona contorta, se propongo una cosa lo faccio perché ne ho voglia. 
- Hai mezz'ora.
E' corso via come se gli avessi dato la notizia più bella del mondo. Ma ciao quindicenne timido che non sa come provarci...

Dopo pranzo ci siamo riposati un po' sul prato, mi ha detto di essere agitato per la seduta di domani, ci saranno anche i suoi. 
- Tra due settimane sarò coinvolta pure io nella tua terapia. Faremo una seduta di coppia, te lo ricordi? 
- Si, si. Sono solo un po' nervoso. Come stai?
- Ancora abbastanza lontana dal limite, pensa a te ora.
Mi ha stritolato la mano per un po' prima di rimetterci in sella alle bici.

Lo vedo un pelo più rilassato, sta facendo tutti gli esercizi per l'ansia e per la dizione che gli ha dato il terapeuta e riempie di parole le pagine del suo taccuino, ma continua ad aprirsi con molta molta fatica. 
Sembra un po' meno zombie, diciamo che va meglio anche per me.


----------



## tesla (7 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per te ci vuole un "elisir ai cinque culi di gatto" ... uno sciroppo per la tosse del sapore indefinibile ma non tanto sgradevole da incentivare una cura di cavallo..


lo fanno in qualche monastero sperduto immagino 


ne vorrei una cassa


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Ottobre 2012)

*mille*

ma cosa provavi quando stritolava la mano?

ti sentivi piu mamma o la sua compagna?


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma cosa provavi quando stritolava la mano?
> 
> ti sentivi piu mamma o la sua compagna?


Non saprei esattamente, come le altre volte ho provato un misto tra affetto e amarezza.
A parte il fatto che dopo sei anni insieme riuscire solo a sfiorarsi così è davvero deprimente, ma non mi invoglia a fare altro al momento. Prima mi trasmetteva molto toccarlo, adesso da lui percepisco paura, insicurezza e un qualcosa che lui esterna con "ti amo" ma che io non riesco a definire. Fa muovere qualcosa dentro di me, ma non ce la faccio a tirarlo fuori ora come ora.

Mi sono sentita una forse-compagna, ho ancora troppi dubbi addosso ma credo di aver condiviso quel momento e di non avergli fatto da scudo contro le sue paure, non so.
Mamma proprio no, mi inquieta pensarlo. Ho smesso di abbracciarlo dopo gli incubi come facevo all'inizio, non voglio essere la sua corazza.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non saprei esattamente, come le altre volte ho provato un misto tra affetto e amarezza.
> A parte il fatto che dopo sei anni insieme riuscire solo a sfiorarsi così è davvero deprimente, ma non mi invoglia a fare altro al momento. Prima mi trasmetteva molto toccarlo, adesso da lui percepisco paura, insicurezza e un qualcosa che lui esterna con "ti amo" ma che io non riesco a definire. Fa muovere qualcosa dentro di me, ma non ce la faccio a tirarlo fuori ora come ora.
> 
> Mi sono sentita una forse-compagna, ho ancora troppi dubbi addosso ma credo di aver condiviso quel momento e di non avergli fatto da scudo contro le sue paure, non so.
> *Mamma proprio no*, mi inquieta pensarlo. Ho smesso di abbracciarlo dopo gli incubi come facevo all'inizio, non voglio essere la sua corazza.



meno male. per tutto il resto è comprensibile dopo quello che è successo.


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> meno male. per tutto il resto è comprensibile dopo quello che è successo.


milly
l'ultima fermata...è al capolinea!
e lo sai che sei molto vicina...
il tradimento ormai, certo non può essere più niente per te, e saresti egoista ad appellarti ancora ad esso.
il tradimento però resta, come il suo comportamento, il suo essere.
avere tanta forza alla fine è come non avere...
e un rapporto non può essere cosi sbilanciato.
non sei sua madre, non sei sua sorella... sei e vorresti essere la sua compagna.
Dopo l'amore, dopo la comprensione, arriva la voglia di evadere, di sfuggire.
di cosa veramente hai bisogno tu?
non è egoistico chiederselo adesso.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> milly
> l'ultima fermata...è al capolinea!
> e lo sai che sei molto vicina...
> il tradimento ormai, certo non può essere più niente per te, e saresti egoista ad appellarti ancora ad esso.
> ...


No, non mi sento ancora vicina al capolinea, anche se il viaggio è cominciato, quello si.

Verissimo, un rapporto non può essere così sbilanciato, non voglio immergermi nel suo senso di colpa in eterno.
Per ora non è in grado di essere un compagno, lo so, per questo ho deciso di vedere se quest'uomo è in grado di rialzarsi come un individuo con cui valga la pena continuare a vivere. Il mio desidero è di avere in mano tutti gli elementi per prendere una decisione. Compresi i motivi del tradimento, che per ora sono confinati alle sedute e sono solo un tassello del mosaico che compone il mio forse-compagno. Ma dovrà parlarmi anche di quello.

Di cosa ho bisogno io? Di chiarezza. Se non mi piacerà me ne andrò.
E se i segnali contrastanti che sto vivendo nell'attesa prenderanno il sopravvento non mi sforzerò di resistere.

Cose che ho già detto, però bho, vedo che non convinco nessuno pur ripetendomi.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> meno male. per tutto il resto è comprensibile dopo quello che è successo.


grazie


----------



## Spider (7 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non mi sento ancora vicina al capolinea, anche se il viaggio è cominciato, quello si.
> 
> Verissimo, un rapporto non può essere così sbilanciato, non voglio immergermi nel suo senso di colpa in eterno.
> Per ora non è in grado di essere un compagno, lo so, per questo ho deciso di vedere se quest'uomo è in grado di rialzarsi come un individuo con cui valga la pena continuare a vivere. Il mio desidero è di avere in mano tutti gli elementi per prendere una decisione. Compresi i motivi del tradimento, che per ora sono confinati alle sedute e sono solo un tassello del mosaico che compone il mio forse-compagno. Ma dovrà parlarmi anche di quello.
> ...


è bello quello che scrivi, è bello quello che pensi...
per esperienza ti dirò... che quando avrai tutto in mano.. ti resterà poco.
lo so, sono cinico e spietato.
l'amore non è calcolo, non è solo razionalità... non puoi costruire un uomo, un sentimento.
il giorno che lo avrai salvato.. non è detto che tu lo amerai ancora.
magari stai li scartabbellando tutto.. e poi ti accorgi che la soluzione è più semplice.
ci perdi una vita, ma  sei sicuar di ottenere?
tu già ami, come vuoi essere amata?
cosa vorresti da un uomo?
lui forse non sa dartelo, perchè continui a chiederglielo?


----------



## demoralizio (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non mi sento ancora vicina al capolinea, anche se il viaggio è cominciato, quello si.
> 
> Verissimo, un rapporto non può essere così sbilanciato, non voglio immergermi nel suo senso di colpa in eterno.
> Per ora non è in grado di essere un compagno, lo so, per questo ho deciso di vedere se quest'uomo è in grado di rialzarsi come un individuo con cui valga la pena continuare a vivere. Il mio desidero è di avere in mano tutti gli elementi per prendere una decisione. Compresi i motivi del tradimento, che per ora sono confinati alle sedute e sono solo un tassello del mosaico che compone il mio forse-compagno. Ma dovrà parlarmi anche di quello.
> ...


Anch'io ripeto la mia personale opinione: finché vivete insieme non si potrà mai rialzare se non in funzione di te.
Leggi: MAMMA.


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non mi sento ancora vicina al capolinea, anche se il viaggio è cominciato, quello si.
> 
> Verissimo, un rapporto non può essere così sbilanciato, non voglio immergermi nel suo senso di colpa in eterno.
> Per ora non è in grado di essere un compagno, lo so, per questo ho deciso di vedere se quest'uomo è in grado di rialzarsi come un individuo con cui valga la pena continuare a vivere. Il mio desidero è di avere in mano tutti gli elementi per prendere una decisione. Compresi i motivi del tradimento, che per ora sono confinati alle sedute e sono solo un tassello del mosaico che compone il mio forse-compagno. Ma dovrà parlarmi anche di quello.
> ...


Mille, lo sai che leggo questo 3d ma intervengo poco.
Intervengo solo quando ci sono delle cose che mi rendono distonica  tra quello che scrivi e quello che invece alcuno rispondono, come se fossero nella tua testa e nonostante tu sia chiara nella tua esposizione...niente.
Lui è un traditore e deve "morire"

Io ti leggo e mi convinci.
Vedo che sei incredibilmente sul pezzo, vedo che hai le cose chiare (non tutte e non sempre ma che sei, Robocop)

Per come ti leggo. Qui e altrove in giro.
Non sei una mamma.
Sei una DONNA a cui il compagno ha fatto una vaccata, che è crollato e tu.
Stai facendo la compagna. Anzi. LA COMPAGNA. 

Il tradimento è brutto. Lo so lo sappiamo tutti qui dentro.
ma ci stai davvero provando. Con tutta te stessa, senza abbandonarti troppo a invettive dantesche contro un uomo che adesso è in difficoltà ma tanto.
Sai...stai dimostrando Amore per lui.

E quel gesto di averti stretto la mano...forte.
Mi è venuto un brivido perchè l'ho letto come un messaggio di lui che ti dice.
Ora sei qui. Grazie. Ce la metterò tutta.



Poi magari sbaglio tutto e non capisco una mazza, ma la vedo così.


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

e se supererete, vi rimarrà in mano moltissimo.
Molto più di prima.






cazzo Mille che contro coglioni che hai.


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2012)

mill scusa io non so bene la tua storia
chi mifa un sunto
scusate eh non riesco esser sempre qui mi perdo un po'


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mill scusa io non so bene la tua storia
> chi mifa un sunto
> scusate eh non riesco esser sempre qui mi perdo un po'



stavano bene, avevano un bellissimo rapporto, poi lui ha un'occasione di lavoro, qualche mese di stress e orari sballati, qualche discussione, poi lui la tradisce, lei lo scopre e lui crolla come un fantoccio, una larva invertebrata.
adesso lui segue una psicoterapia e spera che serva a qualcosa.


ah, dimenticavo, dei due le palle le ha lei.


----------



## demoralizio (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ah, dimenticavo, dei due le palle le ha lei.


...e lui ci si dondola come tarzan su una liana


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> ...e lui ci si dondola come tarzan su una liana


mille 
azzi

si hai due palle incredibilie
filgi?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Mille, lo sai che leggo questo 3d ma intervengo poco.
> Intervengo solo quando ci sono delle cose che mi rendono distonica  tra quello che scrivi e quello che invece alcuno rispondono, come se fossero nella tua testa e nonostante tu sia chiara nella tua esposizione...niente.
> Lui è un traditore e deve "morire"
> 
> ...



Tebe, non so se ti riferissi a me, ma voglio puntualizzare, io le ho chiesto se SI SENTIVA mamma, e *NON *che lo fosse.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> è bello quello che scrivi, è bello quello che pensi...
> per esperienza ti dirò... che quando avrai tutto in mano.. ti resterà poco.
> lo so, sono cinico e spietato.
> l'amore non è calcolo, non è solo razionalità... non puoi costruire un uomo, un sentimento.
> ...


Nemmeno io immagino una rivoluzione totale alla fine di questa storia.
Ma non sto partendo con l'idea di ricostruire un uomo e decidere cosa dovrebbe provare per me, proprio no. 
Il mio forse-compagno potenzialmente è più di ciò a cui si è ridotto ora e i sentimenti che prova sono solo suoi, qualsiasi cambiamento avverrà solo se lo vorrà lui.
Non sarò io a salvarlo, non è una cosa che posso fare. Dovrà aiutarsi da solo, con l'obiettivo di riprendere a vivere indipendentemente che io ci sia o meno, stiamo parlando di una persona che è implosa, non solo di una coppia in crisi. 
Come gli ho ripetuto e mi fai notare, alla fine potrei non amarlo più, non posso essere io la spinta per il suo recupero e non voglio essere amata a tutti i costi, non gli sto chiedendo questo. L'unica cosa che voglio da lui è una situazione senza ombre, qualsiasi sia l'esito di questa vicenda.
Ultima cosa,  non ho in mente di attendere per tutta la mia vita, solo per un po' di tempo e solo fino a quando i limiti che mi sto imponendo saranno accettabili per non avere rimpianti in futuro.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Anch'io ripeto la mia personale opinione: finché vivete insieme non si potrà mai rialzare se non in funzione di te.
> Leggi: MAMMA.


Ripeto, lui è sotto osservazione. Così come il terapeuta ci ha dato l'ok per stare insieme credo che non si farebbe problemi a dirci di vivere in case diverse. Ed è una comunicazione che darebbe anche a me e ai suoi, non solo al mio forse-compagno con il rischio che ce lo nasconda. Può darsi che per ora io faccia parte della terapia quasi d'urto.
E non mi comporto da mamma, il doc credo che se ne sia accorto e bho, vedremo  cosa ha in testa il mio lui.
Comunque tra due settimane ci sarà una seduta di coppia, avrò un riscontro diretto del tutto.



demoralizio ha detto:


> ...e lui ci si dondola come tarzan su una liana


Un poeta!


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> e se supererete, vi rimarrà in mano moltissimo.
> Molto più di prima.
> 
> 
> cazzo Mille che contro coglioni che hai.


Grazie Tebe, per come mi vedi e per l'incoraggiamento.
 Al massimo saremo in due a non capire una mazza.

Sono convinta di quello che sto facendo, anche se a volte inciampo in abissi pieni di rabbia, dubbio e frustrazione. E' dura. 
E fidati, ci sarà anche l'embolo apocalittico che non ho ancora avuto quando mi parlerà del tradimento. 
Entrerò in modalità ammazza-traditori. Terminator, il T-1000 in metallo liquido, altro che Robocop. 

Ritrovarsi con molto più di prima, sarebbe bello con lui.
Così come mi andrebbe bene anche prendere un'altra strada, ma senza lasciarmi dei dubbi alle spalle.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> stavano bene, avevano un bellissimo rapporto, poi lui ha un'occasione di lavoro, qualche mese di stress e orari sballati, qualche discussione, poi lui la tradisce, lei lo scopre e lui crolla come un fantoccio, una larva invertebrata.
> adesso lui segue una psicoterapia e spera che serva a qualcosa.
> 
> 
> ah, dimenticavo, dei due le palle le ha lei.


Cavolo,  hai detto tutto in pratica. In sole cinque righe! 

Quoto e approvo il tuo riassunto.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mille
> azzi
> 
> si hai due palle incredibilie
> filgi?


Grazie. 
Purtroppo ci stavamo pensando prima che saltasse fuori tutto. 
Per fortuna non ne abbiamo.


(Riscritto perché ero in preda al nervoso).


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cavolo,  hai detto tutto in pratica. In sole cinque righe!
> 
> Quoto e approvo il tuo riassunto.



quando hai bisogno di una sintesi sono qui :carneval:


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe, per come mi vedi e per l'incoraggiamento.
> Al massimo saremo in due a non capire una mazza.
> 
> Sono convinta di quello che sto facendo, anche se a volte inciampo in abissi pieni di rabbia, dubbio e frustrazione. E' dura.
> ...


Ma certo che ci sarà l'embolo apocalittico, DEVE esserci.
Lui ha tradito e quindi ha sbagliato.
Nessuno lo mette in dubbio credo, ma.
Il suo crollo è un chiaro sintomo di un rimorso che davvero (scusa) non mi spiego.
Davvero quest'uomo (da come scrivi) è sprofondato in un baratro assurdo, nemmeno avesse ucciso.
Per incredibile che possa sembrare ai più, proprio il crollo mi da l'idea dell'amore che ha per te.
Quell'amore che quando si tradisce (dicono) a volte si dimentica e fa fare stronzate.
Inciampiamo tutti nella vita, tutti.
Ma se non ci aiuta la persona che ci sta vicino, chi lo fa?
Io credo che quest'uomo abbia dei rimorsi dentro inenarrabili. Che si guardi allo specchio e vorrebbe solo sparire dalla faccia della terra.
Certo che va con te in punta di piedi. Lo farei anche io.
Riconosce la tua evidente superiorità in questo momento e non ne ha paura, no, ma gli è chiaro che non se la merita.
I genitori di mezzo, lo psicoterapeuta...Una cosa che avrebbe dovuto essere privata esposta a persone. Chiunque esse siano. Da cui ovviamente si sente giudicato.

Non credo lui non abbia le palle. Te ne saresti accorta dopo anni e proprio questo mi fa stringere il cuore, perchè leggo lui disperato e schiacciato dalla vergogna.

Non voglio difenderlo Mille, per nulla.
ma è come dire ad uno.
cazzo ma perchè non corri? E che palle sei proprio un pigro del cazzo!
e il pigro del cazzo magari è li con due tagliole infilzate nelle caviglie che sprizza sangue.
Certo...lo sapeva che li c'erano delle tagliole eppure è andato lo stesso.
Quindi cosa si fa...si continua a dirgli che è un pigro idiota del cazzo aspettando che muoia dissanguato o lo portiamo in ospedale, lo facciamo guarire e poi DOPO, gli si da una testata sul naso spiegandogli due cose delle tagliole?

p.s. E' dura? Certo. ma sai cosa?
Chi se ne fotte. Sei tu a tenere le corna in mano ( e non solo sulla testa come tutte noi, carina, mica hai l'esclusiva, sgrunt!) e sai, senti tu, quanto queste corna vorrai ancora tenerle.
E lui lo sa. ( e lo manda ancora più in acido.)


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> ...e lui ci si dondola come tarzan su una liana


....sempre empatico


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ....sempre empatico


di più!!!
fotografico, direi...


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> di più!!!
> fotografico, direi...


fotografico presuppone vedere una realtà.
E il fatto che lui faccia tarzan sulle palle di Milli è opinabile. Anzi. io lo OPINO alla grande.

L'empatia è tutt'altra cosa e Demo ne è sprovvisto. per me ovvio.


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> fotografico presuppone vedere una realtà.
> E il fatto che lui faccia tarzan sulle palle di Milli è opinabile. Anzi. io lo OPINO alla grande.
> 
> L'empatia è tutt'altra cosa e Demo ne è sprovvisto. per me ovvio.


come sempre hai ragione.:up:

diciamo che demo.. ha scattato una fotografia...
quella però resta impressa.
uno attaccato ai coglioni di un altro...non è detto che si diverta, ma ai suoi coglioni resta attaccato!

poi magari ha usato pure un pochino di photoshop.. per rendere meglio l'idea.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non mi sento ancora vicina al capolinea, anche se il viaggio è cominciato, quello si.
> 
> Verissimo, un rapporto non può essere così sbilanciato, non voglio immergermi nel suo senso di colpa in eterno.
> Per ora non è in grado di essere un compagno, lo so, per questo ho deciso di vedere se quest'uomo è in grado di rialzarsi come un individuo con cui valga la pena continuare a vivere. Il mio desidero è di avere in mano tutti gli elementi per prendere una decisione. Compresi i motivi del tradimento, che per ora sono confinati alle sedute e sono solo un tassello del mosaico che compone il mio forse-compagno. Ma dovrà parlarmi anche di quello.
> ...


sei una persona seria, nel senso più nobile del termine


----------



## demoralizio (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> fotografico presuppone vedere una realtà.
> E il fatto che lui faccia tarzan sulle palle di Milli è opinabile. Anzi. io lo OPINO alla grande.
> 
> L'empatia è tutt'altra cosa e Demo ne è sprovvisto. per me ovvio.


Volevo "fotografare" (lol) il penzolamento dalle palle di Milly, non per questo lo voglio vedere morto solo perché ha tradito una persona con tutte questo popò di appendici... una persona che adesso non può neanche soffrire perché deve accudirlo amorevolmente (così ha consigliato il terapeuta, pace all'anima sua), non può analizzare quello che sta passando perché fagocitata da un senso di responsabilità che, secondo il mio modestissimissimissimo parere, danneggia sia lui che lei.

Ma forse è meglio vederla come una donna con una forza invidiabile, come un robocopp che mai scopp, come una che sa affrontare i problemi... proprio come un figlio piccolo vede sua madre.

PS: non ce l'ho con te, Milly, per carità... sono solidale ma non condivido il tifo da ultrà nell'andare avanti avanti avanti che intonano gli altri utenti


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Volevo "fotografare" (lol) il penzolamento dalle palle di Milly, non per questo lo voglio vedere morto solo perché ha tradito una persona con tutte questo popò di appendici... una persona che adesso non può neanche soffrire perché deve accudirlo amorevolmente (così ha consigliato il terapeuta, pace all'anima sua), non può analizzare quello che sta passando perché fagocitata da un senso di responsabilità che, secondo il mio modestissimissimissimo parere, danneggia sia lui che lei.
> 
> Ma forse è meglio vederla come una donna con una forza invidiabile, come un robocopp che mai scopp, come una che sa affrontare i problemi... proprio come un figlio piccolo vede sua madre.
> 
> PS: non ce l'ho con te, Milly, per carità... sono solidale ma non condivido il tifo da ultrà nell'andare avanti avanti avanti che intonano gli altri utenti


E' evidente che Mille, pur non avendo figli e pur non essendo sposata con il diversamente tarzan ha un concetto di coppia e nella buona e nella cattiva sorte diverso dal tuo.

E nessuno di noi la vede come Robocop, è umano ad un certo punto cedere, ma.
Lei ora sta mettendo lui e la coppia davanti a tutto.
Amore demo.
Amore.

Poi gli tirerà una testata e magari lo manda a fanculo ma ora c'è solo amore.

Poi se tu in lui vedi un figlio e in lei un madre siamo sempre li.
Empatico come un congelatore.
Mica è colpa tua. 
Sei così.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

Rispondo nel quote.



Tebina ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sarà l'embolo apocalittico, DEVE esserci.
> Lui ha tradito e quindi ha sbagliato.
> Nessuno lo mette in dubbio credo, ma.
> Il suo crollo è un chiaro sintomo di un rimorso che davvero (scusa) non mi spiego.
> ...


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei una persona seria, nel senso più nobile del termine


Ti ringrazio.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Volevo "fotografare" (lol) il penzolamento dalle palle di Milly, non per questo lo voglio vedere morto solo perché ha tradito una persona con tutte questo popò di appendici... una persona che adesso non può neanche soffrire perché *deve accudirlo amorevolmente (così ha consigliato il terapeuta*, pace all'anima sua), non può analizzare quello che sta passando perché fagocitata da un *senso di responsabilità* che, secondo il mio modestissimissimissimo parere, danneggia sia lui che lei.
> 
> Ma forse è meglio vederla come una donna con una forza invidiabile, come un *robocopp* che mai scopp, come una che sa affrontare i problemi... proprio come un figlio piccolo vede sua madre.
> 
> PS: non ce l'ho con te, Milly, per carità... sono solidale ma non condivido il tifo da ultrà nell'andare *avanti avanti avanti* che intonano gli altri utenti


Rispondo ai neretti:
- Il terapeuta mi ha detto di trattarlo come una persona di 33 anni, non come un bambino.
- Non è senso di responsabilità, è ciò che desidero ora, stargli accanto.
- T-1000. 
- Il mio urlo non è "O lui o morte!" ma "Vai avanti finché te la senti!". Non sono una kamikaze! A volte sono meno sicura, ma per ora è così.


----------



## Daniele (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Rispondo ai neretti:
> - Il terapeuta mi ha detto di trattarlo come una persona di 33 anni, non come un bambino.
> - Non è senso di responsabilità, è ciò che desidero ora, stargli accanto.
> - T-1000.
> - Il mio urlo non è "O lui o morte!" ma "Vai avanti finché te la senti!". Non sono una kamikaze! A volte sono meno sicura, ma per ora è così.


No, più T-800, ti sembra di essere liquida???


----------



## demoralizio (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> E' evidente che Mille, pur non avendo figli e pur non essendo sposata con il diversamente tarzan ha un concetto di coppia e nella buona e nella cattiva sorte diverso dal tuo.
> 
> E nessuno di noi la vede come Robocop, è umano ad un certo punto cedere, ma.
> Lei ora sta mettendo lui e la coppia davanti a tutto.
> ...


Mi rendo conto che mi conosci meglio di me stesso, posso mandarti un mp quando mi sento confuso o in crisi d'identità?!??! :unhappy:

"Lei ora sta mettendo lui e la coppia davanti a tutto." zzzzzzz credo che abbia il diritto di occuparsi di se stessa o deve aspettare che lui si rialzi in piedi, inizi a volare e a distruggere galassie? No perché secondo me lui non avrà la motivazione per farlo, fin quando ci sarà una bella (credo), atletica e amabile ragazza ad accudirlo.
Mi dispiace, ma io sono per far sbattere la testa contro il muro a costo che il paziente ci lasci le penne.

Adesso lui non è in grado? Perché???

...perché non riesce a superare un tradimento che ha fatto lui.

Vabeh, scusate, so di essere un camion frigo colmo di cadaveri, però oggi va così. Cinico.


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, più T-800, ti sembra di essere liquida???


Si, preferisco adattarmi e rimettermi in sesto piuttosto che  avanzare come un ariete ed essere fatta a pezzi pur di arrivare all'obiettivo.


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che mi conosci meglio di me stesso, posso mandarti un mp quando mi sento confuso o in crisi d'identità?!??! :unhappy:
> 
> "Lei ora sta mettendo lui e la coppia davanti a tutto." zzzzzzz credo che abbia il diritto di occuparsi di se stessa o deve aspettare che lui si rialzi in piedi, inizi a volare e a distruggere galassie? No perché secondo me lui non avrà la motivazione per farlo, fin quando ci sarà una bella (credo), atletica e amabile ragazza ad accudirlo.
> Mi dispiace, ma io sono per far sbattere la testa contro il muro a costo che il paziente ci lasci le penne.
> ...




che tu lo capisca o no, lui ha un disagio psichico che non può controllare.
Non lo fa volontariamente ad essere così.
E te lo dice una che sa di quello che parla.
Ti ostini a vederlo come una persona che ragiona come me e te, che ha le stesse percezioni tue e mie.
NO!

Empatia -25, con lo zero ho peccato di positivismo.

e tutto il resto che ci metti nelle tue risposte non c'entra una cippa.
Non sei tu il soggetto del discorso è Mille con il suo compagno che fanno un percorso post tradimento diverso dal tuo perchè diverse sono le situazioni e gli "attori".

E ripeto.
meno male che lo stronzo fedifrago ha "chiesto" aiuto e ha trovato intorno a lui una Compagna che ha capito cosa è più importante ora.

magari fra un mese non è più così, ma ora.E' così.


----------



## Tebina (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, preferisco adattarmi e rimettermi in sesto piuttosto che  avanzare come un ariete ed essere fatta a pezzi pur di arrivare all'obiettivo.


idem.
Mi definisco una contorsionista della vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe, per come mi vedi e per l'incoraggiamento.
> Al massimo saremo in due a non capire una mazza.
> 
> Sono convinta di quello che sto facendo, anche se a volte inciampo in abissi pieni di rabbia, dubbio e frustrazione. E' dura.
> ...


Fin dal primo post che ho letto ho avuto la sensazione che tu sappia quello che dici. Quello che c'è tra di voi sei ben in grado di analizzarlo, come di analizzare l'evidente danno che lui ha avuto in seguito al tradimento. Tu sai che ci sono le condizioni e le motivazioni, io quindi spero che ce la facciate, che i suoi tempi siano per te accettabili e che lui riemerga dalla crisi rafforzato. Se avverrà questo, sarete indistruttibili, secondo me.


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2012)

non ho capito una cosa Mille, ma tra un po' ci sarà una seduta in cui parlerete del tradimento?


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Rispondo ai neretti:
> - Il terapeuta mi ha detto di trattarlo come una persona di 33 anni, non come un bambino.
> - Non è senso di responsabilità, è ciò che desidero ora, stargli accanto.
> - T-1000.
> - Il mio urlo non è "O lui o morte!" ma "Vai avanti finché te la senti!". Non sono una kamikaze! A volte sono meno sicura, ma per ora è così.


Lui ha 33 anni? ci mancherebbe pure che ti dicesse qualcosa di diverso


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fin dal primo post che ho letto ho avuto la sensazione che tu sappia quello che dici. Quello che c'è tra di voi sei ben in grado di analizzarlo, come di analizzare l'evidente danno che lui ha avuto in seguito al tradimento. Tu sai che ci sono le condizioni e le motivazioni, io quindi spero che ce la facciate, che i suoi tempi siano per te accettabili e che lui riemerga dalla crisi rafforzato. Se avverrà questo, sarete indistruttibili, secondo me.


Bhe grazie, per la fiducia immediata e l'augurio. :smile:
Addirittura indistruttibili?



tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito una cosa Mille, ma tra un po' ci sarà una seduta in cui parlerete del tradimento?


Credo che prima me ne parlerà lui a casa, non penso che mi svelerà tutto in presenza del terapeuta. Poi immagino che affronteremo il tema anche durante una seduta. Per ora non so niente.



perplesso ha detto:


> Lui ha 33 anni? ci mancherebbe pure che ti dicesse qualcosa di diverso


Si, ha la mia stessa età.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che mi conosci meglio di me stesso, posso mandarti un mp quando mi sento confuso o in crisi d'identità?!??! :unhappy:
> 
> "Lei ora sta mettendo lui e la coppia davanti a tutto." zzzzzzz credo che abbia il diritto di occuparsi di se stessa o deve aspettare che lui si rialzi in piedi, inizi a volare e a distruggere galassie? No perché secondo me lui non avrà la motivazione per farlo, fin quando ci sarà una bella (credo), atletica e amabile ragazza ad accudirlo.
> Mi dispiace, ma io sono per far sbattere la testa contro il muro a costo che il paziente ci lasci le penne.
> ...




demo, comprendo il tuo cinismo, perchè immagino quanto ti possa costare allontanarti dai tuoi cuccioli, quindi la difesa è infinita da parte tua, ma sai meglio di me che certe cose si sentono, e se Mille _sente _di_ volergli stare _accanto è perchè è la cosa giusta da fare_. ogni situazione è diversa anche perchè siamo diversi, con storie diverse -
_
è evidente che sto ragazzo è paralizzato da quello che è accaduto, e al posto di mille avrei agito identica come sta facendo lei. se ami una persona si fa anche questo, e non significa NON anteporre se stessi, ma rispondere a cio' che si prova.

lo amavo ieri, mi ha procurato questo dolore, ma ora lui è crollato e non per un raffreddore, quindi è naturale che gli stia accanto, spontaneo, se amore era.

certo,non con poche difficoltà, ma è sacrosanto che lei risponda a questo bisogno di stargli vicino ( e meno male che esistono ancora persone cosi, ma questo lo dico io .)


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

aggiungo una cosa: quando le ho chiesto a Mille se si sentiva" mamma" in questo ruolo, io speravo che mi rispondesse con un NO deciso.

perchè questo dato conforta il fatto che la sua scelta di proseguire sia giusta.

A me è capitato di sentirmi madre in una relazione, troppo spesso, e l ho considerato segno di un qualcosa che nel lungo periodo, se fosse durato, com'è stato, avrebbe mandato tutto a rotoli, e infatti cosi è stato.


----------



## exStermy (8 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> demo, comprendo il tuo cinismo, perchè immagino quanto ti possa costare allontanarti dai tuoi cuccioli, quindi la difesa è infinita da parte tua, ma sai meglio di me che certe cose si sentono, e se Mille _sente _di_ volergli stare _accanto è perchè è la cosa giusta da fare_. ogni situazione è diversa anche perchè siamo diversi, con storie diverse -
> _
> è evidente che sto ragazzo è paralizzato da quello che è accaduto, e al posto di mille avrei agito identica come sta facendo lei. se ami una persona si fa anche questo, e non significa NON anteporre se stessi, ma rispondere a cio' che si prova.
> 
> ...


si pero', al di la' dei due in questione, un tipo del genere a cui salta la centralina per un cazzata fatta da lui stesso, non ti fa vivere in perenne ricatto emozionale anche se supera sto periodo?

cioe' se ad un suo tradimento sta facendo tutto sto bordello, ad un eventuale tradimento o altro di mille questo che cazzo combina?

mah..


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si pero', al di la' dei due in questione, un tipo del genere a cui salta la centralina per un cazzata fatta da lui stesso, non ti fa vivere in perenne ricatto emozionale anche se supera sto periodo?
> 
> 
> la risposta è* si*.
> ...


stermy, e che ne so, lo sai meglio di me che geografie della nostra testa sono imperscrutabili, potrei avanzare solo ipotesi che  sarebbero solo cazzate da parte mia.

del resto che facciamo tutti ? agiamo comunque secondo dettati e vissuti che solo noi conosciamo, la risposta di Mille è quella di una donna che  vuole bene , magari tra 8 mesi non le reggerà piu la situazione e scapperà. mah...


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si pero', al di la' dei due in questione, un tipo del genere a cui salta la centralina per un cazzata fatta da lui stesso, non ti fa vivere in perenne ricatto emozionale anche se supera sto periodo?
> 
> cioe' se ad un suo tradimento sta facendo tutto sto bordello, ad un eventuale tradimento o altro di mille questo che cazzo combina?
> 
> mah..





dammi un nome ha detto:


> stermy, e che ne so, lo sai meglio di me che geografie della nostra testa sono imperscrutabili, potrei avanzare solo ipotesi che  sarebbero solo cazzate da parte mia.
> 
> del resto che facciamo tutti ? agiamo comunque secondo dettati e vissuti che solo noi conosciamo, la risposta di Mille è quella di una donna che  vuole bene , magari tra 8 mesi non le reggerà piu la situazione e scapperà. mah...


Io...non lo so. 
Se restando con lui mi trovassi a vivere in una situazione limitante, non resisterei a lungo e non avrei motivi per farlo. Essere costantemente in ansia per una sua reazione autolesionistica non sarebbe accettabile, perché come ha scritto stermy, chissà che in un futuro non sia io a fare qualcosa di destabilizzante. E in una situazione del genere sarebbe bello avere accanto un uomo con cui confrontarmi, non un bambino in preda al panico.

Bho.
Sono dubbiosa quanto voi,  mi chiedete di guardare troppo in avanti e con troppo poco in mano.
Come scrive dammi, potrei anche lasciarlo prima di pormi altre domande.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io...non lo so.
> Se restando con lui mi trovassi a vivere in una situazione limitante, non resisterei a lungo e non avrei motivi per farlo. Essere costantemente in ansia per una sua reazione autolesionistica non sarebbe accettabile, perché come ha scritto stermy, chissà che in un futuro non sia io a fare qualcosa di destabilizzante. E in una situazione del genere sarebbe bello avere accanto un uomo con cui confrontarmi, non un bambino in preda al panico.
> 
> Bho.
> ...


Senti una cosa.
Decidi se lasciarlo o meno, quando tutto questa baraonda sarà finita e starete bene tutti e due.

Ora non è tempo di pensare a queste cose...

Perchè se si dice che i veri amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno, come ci restiamo se nel momento del bisogno ci gira le spalle proprio il nostro compagno?

Credimi...quando stiamo bene siamo tutti super eroi...
Quando stiamo male siamo tutti dei bambini in preda al panico...


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io...non lo so.
> Se restando con lui mi trovassi a vivere in una situazione limitante, non resisterei a lungo e non avrei motivi per farlo. Essere costantemente in ansia per una sua reazione autolesionistica non sarebbe accettabile, perché come ha scritto stermy, chissà che in un futuro non sia io a fare qualcosa di destabilizzante. E in una situazione del genere sarebbe bello avere accanto un uomo con cui confrontarmi, non un bambino in preda al panico.
> 
> Bho.
> ...


io credo che lo lascerai.   ma non finchè non sarai sicura che tutto sommato s'è ripigliato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non mi sento ancora vicina al capolinea, anche se il viaggio è cominciato, quello si.
> 
> Verissimo, un rapporto non può essere così sbilanciato, non voglio immergermi nel suo senso di colpa in eterno.
> Per ora non è in grado di essere un compagno, lo so, per questo ho deciso di vedere se quest'uomo è in grado di rialzarsi come un individuo con cui valga la pena continuare a vivere. Il mio desidero è di avere in mano tutti gli elementi per prendere una decisione. Compresi i motivi del tradimento, che per ora sono confinati alle sedute e sono solo un tassello del mosaico che compone il mio forse-compagno. Ma dovrà parlarmi anche di quello.
> ...


Non te la può dare e se potesse non lo farebbe. Ora che ha imparato come nascondersi continuerà a farlo all'infinito. La chiarezza potevi avere quando avevi il potere. Ora che l'ha lui, non ti resta che conquistare un livello superiore per poter vedere ciò che ora non puoi percepire. Ma ciò facendo acceleri soltanto la divisione.

La domanda rimane. Spetta a te decidere quale via prendere. Qualunque scegli, è un bagno di sangue. Io non so quale strada sceglierei. Ma ascolterei mio cuore e lo seguirei ovunque vada.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non te la può dare e se potesse non lo farebbe. Ora che ha imparato come nascondersi continuerà a farlo all'infinito. La chiarezza potevi avere quando avevi il potere. Ora che l'ha lui, non ti resta che conquistare un livello superiore per poter vedere ciò che ora non puoi percepire. Ma ciò facendo acceleri soltanto la divisione.
> 
> La domanda rimane. Spetta a te decidere quale via prendere. Qualunque scegli, è un bagno di sangue. Io non so quale strada sceglierei. Ma ascolterei mio cuore e lo seguirei ovunque vada.


Qui, m' interessa . dimmi perchè secondo te si nasconde ? e perchè credi che lei non possa piu esercitare potere


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti una cosa.
> Decidi se lasciarlo o meno, quando tutto questa baraonda sarà finita e starete bene tutti e due.
> 
> Ora non è tempo di pensare a queste cose...
> ...


Ao' crocerossina della mutua, te scordi volutamente la vigliaccata che le ha fatto sto' "bisognoso"...

mica e' la casa del buon Gesu', che chi entra non esce piu'...

ahahahah


----------



## Duchessa (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Non te la può dare e se potesse non lo farebbe.* Ora che ha imparato come nascondersi continuerà a farlo all'infinito. La chiarezza potevi avere quando avevi il potere. Ora che l'ha lui, non ti resta che conquistare un livello superiore per* poter vedere ciò che ora non puoi percepire.* Ma ciò facendo acceleri soltanto la divisione.
> 
> La domanda rimane. Spetta a te decidere quale via prendere. Qualunque scegli, è un bagno di sangue. Io non so quale strada sceglierei. Ma ascolterei mio cuore e lo seguirei ovunque vada.


Può essere come scrivi... può essere giusto questo intuito: come dire che tra tutti le ipotesi che lei ha fatto, lei non possa/voglia vederne una, quella più dura da accettare.


----------



## tesla (9 Ottobre 2012)

come vedi ci sono due voci: Quibbelqurz che ti dice di seguirlo e Stermy che di ricorda che lui stato un bel bastardo.
adesso è un fagotto di stracci, in quel fagotto di stracci c'è la persona che hai amato (e ami?) ma c'è anche il bastardo di cui sopra (quello che a tirar fuori il pipino mica si è fatto prendere dalla paura :scared: ).

come nelle migliori ricette ci vuole un pizzico di quibbelqurz e un pizzico di stermy.
il dosaggio lo trovi strada facendo, però  non dimenticarti MAI nessuno dei due ingredienti


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Ottobre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Qui, m' interessa . dimmi perchè secondo te si nasconde ? e perchè credi che lei non possa piu esercitare potere


Secondo me si nasconde perché il tradimento è soltanto la punta dell'iceberg dei suoi problemi. Non ha assolutamente voglia di rivangare il passato (penso molto doloroso) e se ora si trova impossibilitato di poter rispondere alle sue ulteriori responsabilità, rientra soltanto nello schema di autodifesa perfezionato in extremis.

Mi rendo conto che aprire tutte le pentole può essere devastante, ma se si sono coperte per nascondere verità vere o false, sono comunque destinate a tornare a galla nei momenti più impensati, quasi di riflesso, e queste manifestazioni di difesa sono poi totalmente incomprensibili al resto del (suo) mondo. Il termine giusto penso sia "neurotico", ossia mentalmente disturbato causa problemi irrisolti o classificati in modo non corretto. Che questo modo di pensare e fare si riflette poi sulla salute in genere, è soltanto una conseguenza.

MillePensieri ha perso il potere dal momento che il suo uomo ha coperto la pentola bollente del tradimento. Lo ha fatto nascondendosi dietro una facciata plausibile, che però faceva già parte del suo repertoir. Che poi si sia rivolto contro lui stesso, è stato solo conseguenza del meccanismo innescato. Cioè, uno che si butta dal grattacielo per sfuggire un problema, non può evitare che si sfracelli a terra. Dal momento che si è buttato, MillePensieri ha perso il potere, e anche se scende per le scale, non potrà fare altro che raccogliere le macerie.

La figura del psicologo entra nel vivo mentre lui sta volando e suo compito è aprire l'opzione di cadere sui piedi anziché sulla testa. Apre uno spiraglio di sopravvivenza dopo l'impatto inevitabile. Dice: "qualunque cosa succeda, puoi solo rimandare l'impatto e decidere come atterrare". E' anche lui che predispone l'ambulanza e invita MillePensieri a costituire il paracadute, ma sa benissimo che lui arriverà prima di lei. Tutti lo sanno.

L'unico fattore che potrebbe cambiare il destino è l'introduzione di un elemento imprevisto. Una specie di batman. Che debba essere una persona o un evento al di fuori di tutti gli schemi, è scontato. Ma se può aggrappare l'uomo in volo e metterlo in salvo, dipende dalla volontà e dal coraggio che risiede nella fiamma di vita. Il passato si può bruciare in un attimo a favore di una cosa, persona o di un sentimento che realmente conta. Ma deve essere lui a volerlo, e nessuno di noi potrà mai sollecitarlo, se non facendo ciò che MillePensieri attualmente fa ... dimostrare la sua disponibilità senza lasciarsi trascinare nei meandri dell'impossibile.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Ottobre 2012)

grazie Qui, ci rifletto.


----------



## Duchessa (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Secondo me si nasconde perché il tradimento è soltanto la punta dell'iceberg dei suoi problemi. Non ha assolutamente voglia di rivangare il passato (penso molto doloroso) e se ora si trova impossibilitato di poter rispondere alle sue ulteriori responsabilità, rientra soltanto nello schema di autodifesa perfezionato in extremis.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che aprire tutte le pentole può essere devastante, ma se si sono coperte per nascondere verità vere o false, sono comunque destinate a tornare a galla nei momenti più impensati, quasi di riflesso, e queste manifestazioni di difesa sono poi totalmente incomprensibili al resto del (suo) mondo. Il termine giusto penso sia "neurotico", ossia mentalmente disturbato causa problemi irrisolti o classificati in modo non corretto. Che questo modo di pensare e fare si riflette poi sulla salute in genere, è soltanto una conseguenza.
> 
> ...


Verosimile, lucido e ben espresso!..


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Secondo me si nasconde perché il tradimento è soltanto la punta dell'iceberg dei suoi problemi. Non ha assolutamente voglia di rivangare il passato (penso molto doloroso) e se ora si trova impossibilitato di poter rispondere alle sue ulteriori responsabilità, rientra soltanto nello schema di autodifesa perfezionato in extremis.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che aprire tutte le pentole può essere devastante, ma se si sono coperte per nascondere verità vere o false, sono comunque destinate a tornare a galla nei momenti più impensati, quasi di riflesso, e queste manifestazioni di difesa sono poi totalmente incomprensibili al resto del (suo) mondo. Il termine giusto penso sia "neurotico", ossia mentalmente disturbato causa problemi irrisolti o classificati in modo non corretto. Che questo modo di pensare e fare si riflette poi sulla salute in genere, è soltanto una conseguenza.
> 
> ...


[pessimism mode on]
Sicuramente, sul punto d'impatto c'è parcheggiata la macchina di Mille... COME MINIMO!


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Ottobre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> come vedi ci sono due voci: Quibbelqurz che ti dice di seguirlo e Stermy che di ricorda che lui stato un bel bastardo.
> adesso è un fagotto di stracci, in quel fagotto di stracci c'è la persona che hai amato (e ami?) ma c'è anche il bastardo di cui sopra (quello che a tirar fuori il pipino mica si è fatto prendere dalla paura :scared: ).
> 
> come nelle migliori ricette ci vuole un pizzico di quibbelqurz e un pizzico di stermy.
> il dosaggio lo trovi strada facendo, però  non dimenticarti MAI nessuno dei due ingredienti


Lo amo, anche ci sono tanti dubbi ora, tra cui il fatto che si sia rivelato un bastardo, certo.
E hai ragione, devo ricordarmi  devo mediare tra la parte che mi dice di stargli dietro e l'altra che mi incita a macinargli le ossa, soprattutto in questo momento delicato.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ti ho approvato Quibbel, un bel commento per riflettere, grazie.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> [pessimism mode on]
> Sicuramente, sul punto d'impatto c'è parcheggiata la macchina di Mille... COME MINIMO!


Eh cavolo! Che sfiga! :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh cavolo! Che sfiga! :rotfl:


ma tanto vai sempre in bici, che ti frega?

ahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> [pessimism mode on]
> Sicuramente, sul punto d'impatto c'è parcheggiata la macchina di Mille... COME MINIMO!


:rotfl:

non ci avevo pensato ...


MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ti ho approvato Quibbel, un bel commento per riflettere, grazie.


la tua storia mi da molti spunti di riflessione e la tua persona merita più di solo un po' di sostegno e speranza. al di là della mia occasionale cotta virtuale


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri sera il mio forse-compagno è tornato a casa agitatissimo.
La seduta con i suoi è stata intensa, ma credeva che fosse finita lì. 
Non si aspettava la nuova tappa fissata dal terapeuta: rimandarlo a lavorare al massimo per la metà di novembre.

Ha provato a rilassarsi con i suoi esercizi, ma niente. Una scheggia impazzita.
Per un po' ho sopportato questa macchia sfocata che schizzava da una parte all'altra pulendo e balbettando.
- Se non ti fermi un attimo ti calmo a testate.
Si è bloccato.
- Dimmi cosa ti spaventa così tanto.
Si è aperto rivelandomi lentamente il suo mare di dubbi. 

Gli ho ricordato che sa fare il suo lavoro, dopotutto gli avevano dato un incarico bello tosto, un segno di fiducia.
Ora fatica a parlare senza balbettare ed è pallido, ma sanno tutti che è a casa in malattia, non è andato in vacanza.
Se qualcuno lo sfotterà ha 33 anni, può sopportare o mandare a quel paese. 
Lei è un problema? Si aspettava che sparisse nel nulla in questi mesi? Non mi riempie di gioia l'idea che stiano insieme, ma dovrà affrontarla. Magari da persona matura, non scappando in preda al panico per non vederla.

Gli si sta dando l'opportunità di tornare a ritmi di vita più normali, perché non provare? 
Tra più di un mese poi, non domani.

- Hai ragione, davvero, scusami. Non so perché sono schizzato così.
- Eh che novità in questo periodo! Sono sconvolta! 
Arrossisce e si calma.

Quanta pazienza...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri sera il mio forse-compagno è tornato a casa agitatissimo.
> La seduta con i suoi è stata intensa, ma credeva che fosse finita lì.
> Non si aspettava la nuova tappa fissata dal terapeuta: rimandarlo a lavorare al massimo per la metà di novembre.
> 
> ...


Sai stella, di sicuro ce ne saranno stati altri, e magari adesso sono io che vedo più di quello che c'è.

Ma è la prima volta che leggo scambi tra di voi più... "normali".

No, non lo stai trattando come una tazzina di porcellana cinese. Lui è riuscito a spiegare.
Ascolta. 

Non so spiegarti bene quello che ho sentito, ma mi è venuto un sorriso.

Continuo sempre a tifare per te.


----------



## demoralizio (9 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> - Hai ragione, davvero, scusami. Non so perché sono schizzato così.
> - Eh che novità in questo periodo! Sono sconvolta!


Ma era ironia a sfondo sessuale o sono io che sono un deviato irrecuperabile?


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma era ironia a sfondo sessuale o sono io che sono un deviato irrecuperabile?


6 tu


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai stella, di sicuro ce ne saranno stati altri, e magari adesso sono io che vedo più di quello che c'è.
> 
> Ma è la prima volta che leggo scambi tra di voi più... "normali".
> 
> ...


Ecco, hai scritto bene, "normali".
Come te ho provato qualcosa di non facilmente definibile. Non so, un' impressione, una strana sensazione di condivisione o scambio durante la nostra chiacchierata. Non riesco nemmeno a trovare le parole giuste. Mi arrendo, non edito più.

Grazie per il tifo.


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma era ironia a sfondo sessuale o sono io che sono un deviato irrecuperabile?





perplesso ha detto:


> 6 tu


Demo perverso.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ok, ho deciso di scriverlo, mi pesa troppo.
Mostro-1 sul cellulare, papà. Penso a un ricovero, ci siamo sentiti solo un mese fa.
Invece no, da quando ha saputo del tradimento del mio lui è in paranoia.
Gli ruggisco contro.
- Lo sapevo, non avrei dovuto chiamarti.
- Bravo, non avresti dovuto. 
- Aspetta! Novità?
- No.
- Perché non vuoi provare una terapia di coppia?
Non ho detto ai miei dello sbarellamento del mio forse-compagno, non li riguarda.
- Mille...ho il numero di uno bravo, l'ho cercato in giro con tua madre.
- Vi siete uniti di nuovo per assillarmi? Volete rompere il patto?
- Chiudo, non sei in te. Ti richiamo poi.
- Non farlo, ti avverto.

Sembro crudele o pazza, ma i miei genitori per me sono quasi degli estranei. 
Mi hanno cresciuta normalmente fino agli 11 anni dandomi un'infanzia felice, poi mi hanno risucchiata nella loro crisi, scoppiata in seguito a molteplici tradimenti reciproci.
Prima c'è stata una strana tensione di cui mi incolpavo, poi un lungo periodo di urla atroci e fuoco incrociato su di me, sono arrivati a trattenermi per farmi sentire le rispettive avventure con gli amanti. 
La cosa è durata tre anni, mio padre se ne è andato quando ne avevo poco meno di 15.
Le poche volte in cui mi incontrava veniva assalito dalla mania del controllo e voleva sapere perché non fossi mai a casa. Stavo imparando il mestiere che faccio ora e lavoravo di sera per pagare tutte le mie spese, non volevo nulla da loro. Per lui ero "una piccola stronza ingrata".
Una volta maggiorenne non ho più visto entrambi per 7 anni.

Da qualche parte li avevo definiti vecchi amici che mi hanno sostenuta e dato molta libertà...cazzate.
Timidezza da nuova arrivata che non sapeva ancora se scrivere o no qui sul forum, una mezza verità.
Le due persone che mi hanno accolta a 17 anni sono così, non i miei, proprio no. Mi vergogno per averlo scritto.

Ci siamo rivisti dopo tanto tempo solo perché si sono messi a scavare insistentemente per capire dove fossi finita. 
Sono stata lontana dall'italia per 6 anni, nel mentre sono girate un sacco di voci su di me.
Per alcuni ero morta, per altri dormivo sotto ai ponti, c'era anche chi mi dava per sposata in Inghilterra.
Alla fine i miei hanno trovato i pochi che ancora sentivo. "Mille? E' via da anni, lavora". Panico. 
Quando hanno saputo del mio ritorno ho dovuto incontrarli perché stavano facendo i pazzi in giro.

Volevano ricucire il rapporto con me "perché sono la loro unica figlia". Si sono offerti di aiutarmi con il mutuo e la ristrutturazione della mia casa, li ho mandati a cagare. Per la pace delle loro anime e per tenerli lontani dalla mia vita siamo arrivati ad un accordo: ci parliamo al telefono qualche volta all'anno. Questa è solo un'altra cosa fatta per sentirsi meglio. Figlia sentita...coscienza a posto.

Ora mi aspetto di essere chiamata anche da mia madre, che schifo


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ok, ho deciso di scriverlo, mi pesa troppo.
> Mostro-1 sul cellulare, papà. Penso a un ricovero, ci siamo sentiti solo un mese fa.
> Invece no, da quando ha saputo del tradimento del mio lui è in paranoia.
> Gli ruggisco contro.
> ...


Stai serena. I genitori non si scelgono. Cazzerola Mille però... crash test? Dopo tutto questo a te manco la criptonite... Besos!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai serena. I genitori non si scelgono. Cazzerola Mille però... crash test? Dopo tutto questo a te manco la criptonite... Besos!!!!


Insomma, comincio ad essere un po' stanca. :unhappy:

Grazie per i baci


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ok, ho deciso di scriverlo, mi pesa troppo.
> Mostro-1 sul cellulare, papà. Penso a un ricovero, ci siamo sentiti solo un mese fa.
> Invece no, da quando ha saputo del tradimento del mio lui è in paranoia.
> Gli ruggisco contro.
> ...


non so bene cosa dirti.un abbraccio


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Insomma, comincio ad essere un po' stanca. :unhappy:
> 
> Grazie per i baci


Mille,finalmente ho capito.   Tu eri Hermann Goering in una tua vita precedente ed ora il Karma Universale in fermo posta te le sta facendo scontare tutte in questa vita.     è l'unica motivazione sensata per spiegare tutto quello che ti è successo.

Propongo un esorcismo tantrico per risolvere la questione.    magari anche un sacrificio agli Dei,tanto andar sul sicuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mille,finalmente ho capito. Tu eri Hermann Goering in una tua vita precedente ed ora il Karma Universale in fermo posta te le sta facendo scontare tutte in questa vita. è l'unica spiegazione sensata per spiegare tutto quello che ti è successo.
> 
> Propongo un esorcismo tantrico per risolvere la questione. magari anche un sacrificio agli Dei,tanto andar sul sicuro


uhm... ma non è che la facocera... stia facendo qualche attività occulta?:voodoo:
Si scherza, eh? :mrgreen::mrgreen:io di occulto credo solo ai vizi
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2012)

Cosa salti in mente ai genitori quando si contendono il figlio a forza di veleno versato addosso...
E' capitato a me, continua a capitare a me nonostante ormai io riesca a zittirli.

E continuano adesso con mia figlia, e quando siamo insieme devo essere sveglia e attenta come una lince per interrompere ogni discorso da parte loro sul padre...

Si è arrivati all'assurdo quando mia madre mi ha detto che IO dovrei cominciare a parlare male a lei del padre, visto che altrimenti sarà lui a parlare male di me per primo, e perderei l'affetto di mia figlia.

Gente fuori di testa...


----------



## demoralizio (12 Ottobre 2012)

Scusa tanto Mille, so che sto mettendo il dito nella piaga e che, mortacci mia, non dovrei.

Ma, dico io, il tuo bene(na volta)amato forse-compagno, con tutto quello che sapeva di te, dei tuoi trascorsi, dello schifo immondo che i tuoi ti vomitavano addosso, della sofferenza dei tradimenti... vabeh non aggiungo altro...

Forse è proprio vero che in determinati momenti non si capisce più un cazzo, e si segue l'istinto...


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so bene cosa dirti.un abbraccio


E io non so bene perché abbia raccontato questa cosa. Bho. In questo momento è pesante, smuove tanti ricordi. Grazie per l'abbraccio.



perplesso ha detto:


> Mille,finalmente ho capito.   Tu eri Hermann Goering in una tua vita precedente [...]


:rotfl:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm... ma non è che la facocera... stia facendo qualche attività occulta?
> Si scherza, eh? io di occulto credo solo ai vizi


No, purtroppo sono vecchi casini pre-facocera. Altrimenti sarebbe facile e piacevole eliminare il problema alla fonte.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cosa salti in mente ai genitori quando si contendono il figlio a forza di veleno versato addosso...
> E' capitato a me, continua a capitare a me nonostante ormai io riesca a zittirli.
> 
> E continuano adesso con mia figlia, e quando siamo insieme devo essere sveglia e attenta come una lince per interrompere ogni discorso da parte loro sul padre...
> ...


Guarda...se mai avrò un figlio loro non dovranno averci niente a che fare.
Sono degli scorpioni, sanno solo pungere. Non voglio finire avvelenata come la rana traghettatrice.
Le loro offerte di aiuto mi suonano false, non mi fido assolutamente.

Hai ragione, sono pazzi, ti capisco.



demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa tanto Mille, so che sto mettendo il dito nella piaga e che, mortacci mia, non dovrei.
> 
> Ma, dico io, il tuo bene(na volta)amato forse-compagno, con tutto quello che sapeva di te, dei tuoi trascorsi, dello schifo immondo che i tuoi ti vomitavano addosso, della sofferenza dei tradimenti... vabeh non aggiungo altro...
> 
> Forse è proprio vero che in determinati momenti non si capisce più un cazzo, e si segue l'istinto...


E' un mio pensiero ricorrente, lui pur conoscendo il mio passato ha deciso comunque di agire in un certo modo.
Io mi auguro che abbia avuto il suo periodo di rincoglionimento, ma sotto sotto deve averci pensato su.

Ho editato perché avevo scritto in preda al nervosismo, non tocco più nulla, promesso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ok, ho deciso di scriverlo, mi pesa troppo.
> Mostro-1 sul cellulare, papà. Penso a un ricovero, ci siamo sentiti solo un mese fa.
> Invece no, da quando ha saputo del tradimento del mio lui è in paranoia.
> Gli ruggisco contro.
> ...


la tua storia mi ricorda molto alla mia, solo che non ho avuto un'infanzia serena. per me era uno schifo fin dall'inizio e quando ero uscito di casa non mi hanno più visto se non per brevissimi intervalli, e la pausa più lunga durava 7 anni. dopo quello ho faatto pace con mia madre, mentre mio padre "scappa" ancora.

trovo abbastanza difficile sopportare il fatto che i miei insistono a vedere "nero", ossia solo il peggio di qualunque situazione. cioè nei loro occhi sono, anche il giorno dopo del nostro incontro, affetto da tutte le malattie immaginabili, povero e vivo secondo loro sempre sotto un ponte. mai un pensiero positivo. mai un "si è realizzato nella vita ed è felice". mai.

ma forse è il pensiero che accompagna un genitore che è convinto di aver sbagliato tutto nella vita. invece, mi hanno dato tutto quel che serve per mandare in quel paese l'intero mondo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mille,finalmente ho capito.   Tu eri Hermann Goering in una tua vita precedente ed ora il Karma Universale in fermo posta te le sta facendo scontare tutte in questa vita.     è l'unica motivazione sensata per spiegare tutto quello che ti è successo.
> 
> Propongo un esorcismo tantrico per risolvere la questione.    magari anche un sacrificio agli Dei,tanto andar sul sicuro


io invece ho combattuto per il mio (allora) paese e ho ucciso tante persone che se non l'avessi fatto io per primo, mi avessero ucciso di loro volta. erano tempi difficili. ma erano anche semplici. o vita o morte. una pagnotta. un letto. una spada.

non avevo valutato bene una situazione e quindi sono tornato a riprovare. nel tentativo di riparare il danno ho scoperto molte altre cose e quindi ho potuto perdonare anche l'imperdonabile.

io penso che il karma non c'entra molto nella vita dopo, ma moltissimo nel presente. karma che ho pagato di allora con tutti gli interessi. 

Forza Mille, se ti senti uno straccio, è solo un momento nella vita. Per me hai un karma molto pulito e aggiornato. Può solo migliorare


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Ottobre 2012)

Vero, non concepivano che stessi bene e che non avessi bisogno di loro. Non lo capiscono nemmeno ora.
E deve migliorare!
Un abbraccio Quibbel! l:abbraccio:​


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Ottobre 2012)

Io ed i miei fratelli abbiamo subito cose pesanti (psiclogicamente) da parte di nostra madre, con il beneplacito di nostro padre che intanto si difendeva da lei rintanandosi nel lavoro, e quando arrivava a casa dispensava citazioni evangeliche e ci "consolava" dicendo che i genitori vanno rispettati ad ogni costo.
Oggi mi sto rendendo conto osservando mio figlio di quando sottilmente i nostri problemi riescono comunque a trasmettersi ai figli, per quanto ci si impegni a tenerli fuori.
Umiltà. Solo questa ci può permettere di limitare i danni che in quanto genitori non possiamo evitare di fare ai nostri figli.
Ed alla fine è sempre e comunque una roulette.
Ripresentarsi a giochi fatti come i genitori di Mille è quanto di più miserevole ed (eufemisticamente) patetico ci possa essere.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ed i miei fratelli abbiamo subito cose pesanti (psiclogicamente) da parte di nostra madre, con il beneplacito di nostro padre che intanto si difendeva da lei rintanandosi nel lavoro, e quando arrivava a casa dispensava citazioni evangeliche e ci "consolava" dicendo che i genitori vanno rispettati ad ogni costo.
> Oggi mi sto rendendo conto osservando mio figlio di quando sottilmente i nostri problemi riescono comunque a trasmettersi ai figli, per quanto ci si impegni a tenerli fuori.
> Umiltà. Solo questa ci può permettere di limitare i danni che in quanto genitori non possiamo evitare di fare ai nostri figli.
> Ed alla fine è sempre e comunque una roulette.
> Ripresentarsi a giochi fatti come i genitori di Mille è quanto di più miserevole ed (eufemisticamente) patetico ci possa essere.


ma nel caso di mille l'umiltà ...vabbé.più che altro non c'è proprio la base obbligatoria che occorre ad un genitore per il quale la priorità è l'equilibrio del figlio.
era bambina e la trattavano da adulta sulla quale sfogare frustrazioni di coppia disintreressandosi totalmente del male che le stavano facendo.
ancora una volta penso che la natura non avrebbe dovuto permettere che si potessero biologicamente fare figli senza averne la struttura psicologica,etica, morale e sentimentale.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma nel caso di mille l'umiltà ...vabbé.più che altro non c'è proprio la base obbligatoria che occorre ad un genitore per il quale la priorità è l'equilibrio del figlio.
> era bambina e la trattavano da adulta sulla quale sfogare frustrazioni di coppia disintreressandosi totalmente del male che le stavano facendo.
> ancora una volta penso che la natura non avrebbe dovuto permettere che si potessero biologicamente fare figli senza averne la struttura psicologica,etica, morale e sentimentale.


Mi trattavano da bambina invece, o meglio approfittavano del fatto che non potessi controbattere o ribellarmi.
Hai ragione, per loro ero solo una spettatrice che doveva stare in silenzio. Non si contendevano nemmeno il mio affetto, si sputavano addosso litri di veleno per denigrarsi a vicenda di fronte a me, mi consideravano come una valvola di sfogo al massimo.

E' vero, non avevano le basi per essere genitori o almeno ne avevano di molto fragili. Io ho imparato in fretta a badare a me stessa e adesso non ho assolutamente bisogno della loro presenza, mi hanno persa.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri il mio forse-compagno pensava che ce l'avessi con lui.
Mi sono fatta prendere dal nervoso e mi sono messa a girare per le stanze incazzata.
Niente da pulire o sistemare, sembra di essere dentro ad una casa da rivista, ma porca...
A cena, faccia serissima e balbettio sull'orlo delle lacrime.
- So che è dura avermi intorno, se vuoi vado via qualche giorno.
- Non sei tu, ho parlato al telefono con mio padre. Tranquillo.
Ha ripreso a respirare.

Oggi. 
Mostro-2, mamma.
Lo sapevo che avrebbe chiamato, ma speravo che non lo facesse. 
Quando ho cominciato ad imprecare come una posseduta il mio lui si è eclissato.
- Tuo padre mi ha detto che non vuoi nemmeno prendere il numero del terapeuta. Perché?
- Cavoli miei. Altro da dirmi?
- Calmati. 
- Ma non siete normali, che cosa volete?
- Aiutarti! Ci sono passata, se vuoi parlarne sono qui.
- Mi prendi in giro? Ma ti ricordi di come hai affrontato la tua crisi? Fanculo!

Dopo la partenza di mio padre sono diventata il bersaglio dei suoi sfoghi, si divideva tra il "soffrire per il dolore" che le davo (?) e odiarmi perché tornavo a casa solo per lavarmi e dormire.
Con il passare del tempo, invece di calmarsi, ha alimentato la sua rabbia verso il mondo e ha cominciato a darmi la colpa del fallimento del suo matrimonio. A un certo punto sono persino stata accusata di essere complice di mio padre. 
Otto anni fa è stata colta anche lei dall'improvviso desiderio di sapere cosa mi fosse capitato.

Ancora non ho capito se davvero non si rendono conto di quello che dicono e fanno.
Basta, per fortuna la mia famiglia è tutta qui.

Che culo...:sbatti:​
Ora sono in cucina, il mio lui è sceso a pulirmi i tappetini della macchina dopo aver preparato la tavola.  
Sono così terrificante quando mi arrabbio?


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi trattavano da bambina invece, o meglio approfittavano del fatto che non potessi controbattere o ribellarmi.
> Hai ragione, per loro ero solo una spettatrice che doveva stare in silenzio. Non si contendevano nemmeno il mio affetto, si sputavano addosso litri di veleno per denigrarsi a vicenda di fronte a me, mi consideravano come una valvola di sfogo al massimo.
> 
> E' vero, non avevano le basi per essere genitori o almeno ne avevano di molto fragili. *Io ho imparato in fretta a badare a me stessa *e adesso non ho assolutamente bisogno della loro presenza, *mi hanno persa*.


anche io.infatti mi sono defiita madre di me stessa.
ma, come ho già espresso in un altro thread , per me prima o poi deve arrivare il momento del perdono e della compassione


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri il mio forse-compagno pensava che ce l'avessi con lui.
> Mi sono fatta prendere dal nervoso e mi sono messa a girare per le stanze incazzata.
> Niente da pulire o sistemare, sembra di essere dentro ad una casa da rivista, ma porca...
> A cena, faccia serissima e balbettio sull'orlo delle lacrime.
> ...




Davvero tutto il mondo è paese... potevamo scambiarci i genitori e, per certi versi, non ce ne saremmo accorte... (ma tra i miei non c'erano questioni di corna, mai state, solo odio puro garantito 100%)

No, non se ne rendono conto. Non vogliono. E non è una scusante.

Dopo un recente, ennesimo tentativo di riallacciare i vecchi discorsi su quanto sia stronzo l'altro, non ce l'ho fatta più e ho detto come mi sentivo IO a sorbirmi tutto quel veleno
Attimo di perplessità nei suoi occhi... poi chissà quale confortevole cortocircuito mentale, e... "ma perchè tu non sai quello che faceva a me etc etc etc.."


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io.infatti mi sono defiita madre di me stessa.
> ma, come ho già espresso in un altro thread , *per me prima o poi deve arrivare il momento del perdono e della compassione*




...........


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minchia.
Se non siamo diventate delle drogate (.......), delle serial killer, delle uccisore di animali, delle zoccole (......) all'ennesima potenza ma di quelle proprio facocere a manetta, delle mega stronze fredde (...Min?...)...siamo proprio di struttura sana, non trovate?




OT







FINE OT


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ieri il mio forse-compagno pensava che ce l'avessi con lui.
> Mi sono fatta prendere dal nervoso e mi sono messa a girare per le stanze incazzata.
> Niente da pulire o sistemare, sembra di essere dentro ad una casa da rivista, ma porca...
> A cena, faccia serissima e balbettio sull'orlo delle lacrime.
> ...


Pare di sì.    ti ci vuole un'amaca


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Se non siamo diventate delle drogate (.......), delle serial killer, delle uccisore di animali, delle zoccole (......) all'ennesima potenza ma di quelle proprio facocere a manetta, delle mega stronze fredde (...Min?...)...siamo proprio di struttura sana, non trovate?
> 
> 
> ...


sì, lo dicevamo mi sembra con sbriciolata...anche lei  mi pare senza briglie , diciamo così.
potevo diventare tante cose , non so se è stato il coraggio o la viltà ad impedirmi certe scelte.
è chiaro che preferisco pensare che sia stato il primo e so di aver faticato tanto proprio perché le scorciatoie non mi appartenevano.
in fondo vuol dire che certi valori li avevo assorbiti e me li ritrovavo nonostante tutto.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche io.infatti mi sono defiita madre di me stessa.
> ma, come ho già espresso in un altro thread , *per me prima o poi deve arrivare il momento del perdono e della compassione*


Non per essere polemica, ma non riesco a capire la parte evidenziata.

Non saprei perché perdonarli, credo che un'infanzia serena sia troppo poco. Lo penso davvero.
La compassione...la stavo per raggiungere considerandoli solo due persone immature che non sono riuscite ad affrontare il mare di dolore e di rabbia in cui si sono volute immergere. Potevo quasi capirli, senza giustificarli.
Ma dopo averli ritrovarli così simili a come li avevo lasciati, ho cancellato tutto. Sono solo capaci di ripetere all'infinito gli stessi schemi distruttivi per loro e per chi li sta intorno.



Mi puoi dare il titolo del thread o un link?


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Davvero tutto il mondo è paese... potevamo scambiarci i genitori e, per certi versi, non ce ne saremmo accorte... (ma tra i miei non c'erano questioni di corna, mai state, solo odio puro garantito 100%)
> 
> No, non se ne rendono conto. Non vogliono. E non è una scusante.
> 
> ...




No, non è una scusante. D'accordo al 100%.


Cavolo, il neretto sembra preso dai litigi tra me e mia madre.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Se non siamo diventate delle drogate (.......), delle serial killer, delle uccisore di animali, delle zoccole (......) all'ennesima potenza ma di quelle proprio facocere a manetta, delle mega stronze fredde (...Min?...)...siamo proprio di struttura sana, non trovate?





Minerva ha detto:


> sì, lo dicevamo mi sembra con sbriciolata...anche lei  mi pare senza briglie , diciamo così.
> potevo diventare tante cose , non so se è stato il coraggio o la viltà ad impedirmi certe scelte.
> è chiaro che preferisco pensare che sia stato il primo e so di aver faticato tanto proprio perché le scorciatoie non mi appartenevano.
> in fondo vuol dire che certi valori li avevo assorbiti e me li ritrovavo nonostante tutto.


Vi quoto in coppia. :mrgreen:
Siamo di struttura sana e ci siamo costruite da sole una buona scala di valori evidentemente. 
Ho faticato per diventare chi sono ora e non mi pento di aver rinunciato alle scorciatoie. 
Direi che è solo una questione di coraggio se ci si guarda allo specchio senza abbassare lo sguardo.
O no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi quoto in coppia. :mrgreen:
> Siamo di struttura sana e ci siamo costruite da sole una buona scala di valori evidentemente.
> Ho faticato per diventare chi sono ora e non mi pento di aver rinunciato alle scorciatoie.
> Direi che è solo una questione di coraggio se ci si guarda allo specchio senza abbassare lo sguardo.
> O no?


Io credo di non essere finito nella lista dei tossici della zona solo perchè abitavo fuori mano e questo mi teneva lontano dal giro di amicizie che, acquisito alle medie, si era dato quasi per intero all'eroina.
Tendenzialmente ero già di "sani principi", ma se in certi momenti di disperazione fossi stato più a tiro di certe "tentazioni", credo che sarei andato a far numero pure io. Ed ora magari farei compagnia alla maggioranza, due metri sotto.
Mia sorella è cresciuta bastarda dentro, copia ancora peggiore della madre, se possibile. Mio fratello - ragazzo intelligentissimo e sensibile - si è fatto una bella carriera da alcolista ed ha vissuto lavorando come un mulo sfruttato e preso per il culo da tutti.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi quoto in coppia. :mrgreen:
> Siamo di struttura sana e ci siamo costruite da sole una buona scala di valori evidentemente.
> Ho faticato per diventare chi sono ora e non mi pento di aver rinunciato alle scorciatoie.
> Direi che è solo una questione di coraggio se ci si guarda allo specchio senza abbassare lo sguardo.
> O no?


assolutamente si.
Sono fiera di quello che sono e di come sono diventata.
Ovvero una brava persona.
Come voi.

:bleah:


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> assolutamente si.
> Sono fiera di quello che sono e di come sono diventata.
> Ovvero una brava persona.
> Come voi.
> ...


ma perché vomiti?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché vomiti?



Dopo il _"come voi"_ non ha saputo trattenere la nausea. Comprensibile......








:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dopo il _"come voi"_ non ha saputo trattenere la nausea. Comprensibile......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ecco. tu si che mi capisci


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Se non siamo diventate delle drogate (.......), delle serial killer, delle uccisore di animali, delle zoccole (......) all'ennesima potenza ma di quelle proprio facocere a manetta, delle mega stronze fredde (...Min?...)...siamo proprio di struttura sana, non trovate?
> 
> 
> ...


Sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non per essere polemica, ma non riesco a capire la parte evidenziata.
> 
> Non saprei perché perdonarli, credo che un'infanzia serena sia troppo poco. Lo penso davvero.
> La compassione...la stavo per raggiungere considerandoli solo due persone immature che non sono riuscite ad affrontare il mare di dolore e di rabbia in cui si sono volute immergere. Potevo quasi capirli, senza giustificarli.
> ...


La cosa più simile alla comprensione ed al perdono cui sono arrivata io è questa: io sono il frutto di due trombe d'aria che incrociandosi ne hanno formata una più grande e distruttiva. Se non si fossero incrociate, se ciascuna avesse trovato una massa solida... forse sarebbe andata diversamente. E forse sarebbero state due persone migliori... eppure io non sarei nata. Oggi posso essere grata di questo, e in pace con loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, lo dicevamo mi sembra con sbriciolata...anche lei  mi pare senza briglie , diciamo così.
> potevo diventare tante cose , *non so se è stato il coraggio o la viltà ad impedirmi certe scelte*.
> è chiaro che preferisco pensare che sia stato il primo e so di aver faticato tanto proprio perché le scorciatoie non mi appartenevano.
> in fondo vuol dire che certi valori li avevo assorbiti e me li ritrovavo nonostante tutto.


io tuttora me lo chiedo. E mi dico che ho avuto culo, anche. Se penso a certe situazioni in cui mi cacciavo alla stessa età di mia figlia mi vengono i brividi... e credo di dover tanto al mio istinto, più che ai valori che io sinceramente non mi ritrovavo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bleah:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La cosa più simile alla comprensione ed al perdono cui sono arrivata io è questa: io sono il frutto di due trombe d'aria che incrociandosi ne hanno formata una più grande e distruttiva. Se non si fossero incrociate, se ciascuna avesse trovato una massa solida... forse sarebbe andata diversamente. E forse sarebbero state due persone migliori... eppure io non sarei nata. Oggi posso essere grata di questo, e in pace con loro.


Se fossero rimasti completamente fuori dalla mia vita credo che sarei arrivata a pensarla come te. 
Per ora non ci riesco.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ed i miei fratelli abbiamo subito cose pesanti (psiclogicamente) da parte di nostra madre, con il beneplacito di nostro padre che intanto si difendeva da lei rintanandosi nel lavoro, e quando arrivava a casa dispensava citazioni evangeliche e ci "consolava" dicendo che i genitori vanno rispettati ad ogni costo.
> *Oggi mi sto rendendo conto osservando mio figlio di quando sottilmente i nostri problemi riescono comunque a trasmettersi ai figli, per quanto ci si impegni a tenerli fuori.*
> Umiltà. Solo questa ci può permettere di limitare i danni che in quanto genitori non possiamo evitare di fare ai nostri figli.
> Ed alla fine è sempre e comunque una roulette.
> Ripresentarsi a giochi fatti come i genitori di Mille è quanto di più miserevole ed (eufemisticamente) patetico ci possa essere.


Se ti impegni allora è tutto ok. Il problema nasce quando manca l'impegno su tutti i fronti.

Ad esempio pensare che i miei si siano impegnati (a loro dire) di non ripetere gli errori dei loro genitori, mi vengono i brividi di quanto male stavano (visto che io già non fiatavo) ... e considerato che loro raccontavano come furono trattati loro genitori ... un macello.

Penso però che tutto sommato con un minimo di impegno si riesce benissimo tenere lontano il proprio "male" dai figli, un po' meno facilmente quando si è incazzati (e i figli ci riescono benissimo a farci incazzare). Ma come dici tu, l'umiltà è un ottimo dissuasivo per incazzarsi tutte le volte


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono così terrificante quando mi arrabbio?


sì.

ma è giusto. come è giusto che tu sia buona quando sei buona. l'incoerenza emotiva invece è presente nei tuoi genitori, e penso di percepire paura di queste incoerenze da parte del tuo compagno.

posso consigliarti un trucco per evitare che gli altri pensaino che sono loro colpevoli dell'incazzatura? alcuni degli indiani americani conosciuti si sono messi una penna spezzata nei capelli, quando erano di cattivo umore. così, chi voleva litigare, poteva farlo senza fare danni, chi invece conviveva, poteva filarselo prima, e, sopratutto, non fare domande sciocche ("ma perché sei incazzato?", "non ti va mai bene una, vero?") :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sabato sera con le amiche, non sono riuscita a rilassarmi, troppi casini per la testa.
Ho dormito poco e male, tormentata da quello che sto passando e al ritorno dei miei.

Ieri mattina mi sono chiusa nel mio studiolo in mansarda e mi sono isolata da tutti i miei problemi.
Ho dedicato più di metà giornata al lavoro. Nel mentre mi sono data al cazzeggio in rete, alle creme, all'assalto del mini-frigo colmo di frutta e ad ore di musica per liberare la testa dai pensieri più pesanti. 
Missione compiuta, credo. Rilassata oppure intontita dal rumore e dalle sostanze chimiche.

Nel pomeriggio il mio forse-compagno è spuntato dal nulla e ha spento lo stereo. Travolta dal silenzio improvviso. 
Me lo sono ritrovato alle spalle mentre avanzava con un vassoio in mano.
Ha appoggiato sul tavolino una fetta di torta al cioccolato e un caffè.
- Stamattina sono passato in pasticceria dopo la pedalata. Fai una pausa?
In una situazione normale gli sarei saltata addosso per mangiarmi sia lui che il dolce. 
Faccia rossa e sforzo sovrumano.
- Mille, sul serio, sei qui dalle otto e non hai pranzato. Stacca un po'.
Se non me lo avesse detto balbettando e distogliendo lo sguardo mi sarebbe sembrato il vecchio lui.

Che gesto carino.

E' da qualche giorno che scrivevo solo cose deprimenti, tipo amica del cuore della piccola fiammiferaia.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2012)

ottime notizie insomma


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottime notizie insomma


Si, per una volta. Anche se mi sono dovuta isolare per dieci ore in un angolo della casa e non vedere o sentire nessuno. 

Ero a rischio esplosione. :nuke:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, per una volta. Anche se mi sono dovuta isolare per dieci ore in un angolo della casa e non vedere o sentire nessuno.
> 
> Ero a rischio esplosione. :nuke:


che isolante utlizzi? ceramica, vetro o silicone?


----------

